#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Ученые предложили объяснение предсмертным видениям

## AndyZ

Американские ученые выдвинули теорию, что причиной ярких видений людей, переживших состояние клинической смерти, может быть всплеск электрической активности в головном мозге.

Джейсон Брэйтуэйт из Бирмингемского университета назвал описанное явление "последним криком "ура" умирающего мозга".

"Это наглядно иллюстрирует давно существующее предположение о том, что в некоторых непривычных условиях, к которым относится предсмертное состояние, мозг перевозбуждается", - сказал он.

"Подобно проносящемуся сполоху огня активность может проявиться в тех отделах мозга, которые отвечают за ощущения человека, из-за чего видения кажутся необыкновенно реалистичными - даже более реалистичными, чем сама реальность. Но мы пока не знаем, в какой именно момент времени происходят эти видения. Возможно, это случилось перед тем, как пациенту ввели наркоз, либо в процессе операции, задолго до остановки сердца", - отметил Брэйтуэйт.

----------

Жека (16.08.2013), Юань Дин (16.08.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Американские ученые выдвинули теорию, что причиной ярких видений людей, переживших состояние клинической смерти, может быть всплеск электрической активности в головном мозге.


Ну так а что еще они могли бы предложить, со своей-то колокольни?  :Big Grin:

----------

Федор Ф (18.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Американские ученые выдвинули теорию, что причиной ярких видений людей, переживших состояние клинической смерти, может быть всплеск электрической активности в головном мозге.


Прекрасно, кстати, сочетается с тибетским представлением о том, что тело в бардо обладает повышенной осознанностью.

----------

Аньезка (18.08.2013), Пема Дролкар (14.09.2013), Чиффа (20.08.2013), Эделизи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Я читала книгу Моуди и вообще стараюсь обращать внимание на такие истории.
И один момент никак не могу уяснить. Хорошо, активность мозга.
Но КАК тогда объяснить то, что многие люди описывают то, что видят себя и врачей сверху. Вплоть до того, что могут описать заколку в волосах у медсестры??  Или описывают комнату (реанимационную), в которой никогда не были до этого...? Это что за активность мозга такая необычная?

----------

Антончик (25.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Я читала книгу Моуди и вообще стараюсь обращать внимание на такие истории.
> И один момент никак не могу уяснить. Хорошо, активность мозга.
> Но КАК тогда объяснить то, что многие люди описывают то, что видят себя и врачей сверху. Вплоть до того, что могут описать заколку в волосах у медсестры??  Или описывают комнату (реанимационную), в которой никогда не были до этого...? Это что за активность мозга такая необычная?


Височная кора отвечает за "внетелесный опыт". Вот ссылка, первое что пришло на память. Вообще много было экспериментов, включая такие, например. Так же проводится многолетнее исследование, когда в реанимационных палатах сверху на шкафах размещается специальный знак, который должен быть виден при выходе из тела. Короче, никто из выходящих не видел. Ссылку не могу сходу найти.

----------

AndyZ (18.08.2013), Аньезка (18.08.2013), Балдинг (21.08.2013), Марица (27.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013), Юань Дин (18.08.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Височная кора отвечает за "внетелесный опыт". Вот ссылка, первое что пришло на память. Вообще много было экспериментов, включая такие, например. Так же проводится многолетнее исследование, когда в реанимационных палатах сверху на шкафах размещается специальный знак, который должен быть виден при выходе из тела. Короче, никто из выходящих не видел. Ссылку не могу сходу найти.


Да, но я как раз таки слышала о случаях, когда увиденное совпало с тем, что было в реальности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Да, но я как раз таки слышала о случаях, когда увиденное совпало с тем, что было в реальности.


Давно читал по этой теме, подробности уже не помню. В рассказах вышедших из тела совпадают лица и детали одежды персонала, как правило. Объяснений этому может быть вагон и тележка. Но, как это постоянно случается, стоит устроить контролируемый эксперимент, все совпадения исчезают. Такая, пичаль.

----------

AndyZ (18.08.2013), Буль (18.08.2013), Винд (21.08.2013), Марица (27.01.2017), Ондрий (19.08.2013)

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

Кстати сказать, существует удивительное объективное доказательство того, что человек действительно находится в этот момент вне тела: иногда люди способны пересказать разговоры или сообщить точные подробности событий, которые происходили даже в соседних комнатах или еще дальше, пока они были мертвы. Среди прочих примеров такого рода д-р Кублер-Росс упоминает об одном замечательном случае, когда слепая видела и затем ясно описала все, происходившее в комнате, где она «умерла», хотя, когда она снова вернулась к жизни, она опять была слепа. Это потрясающее свидетельство того, что видит не глаз

----------


## Aion

> Ну так а что еще они могли бы предложить, со своей-то колокольни?


Вот что:


> В феврале 2012 года в Центре исследований околосмертных переживаний (OOBE Research Center, Калифорния, США) 18 человек искусственно и без угрозы для жизни воспроизвели околосмертные переживания в виде выхода из тела и полёта в тоннеле к свету. Исследователи пытались подтвердить теорию, что к предсмертным переживаниям причастна фаза быстрого сна (REM sleep), во время которой с помощью специальных техник для осознанных сновидений и были достигнуты искусственные предсмертные переживания. Учёные сделали вывод, что как минимум в части случаев феномен околосмертных переживаний является лишь формой осознанных сновидений, спонтанно возникающих во время процесса умирания[32]. Работы предыдущих исследователей, в том числе Кевина Нельсона из Университета Кентукки, позволили предположить, что околосмертные переживания вызваны теми же механизмами мозга, что и осознанные сновидения. Исследования Нельсона показали, что оба типа переживаний происходят тогда, когда находящийся в дорсолатеральной префронтальной коре головного мозга «логический центр», обычно активный только во время бодрствования, становится активным во время фазы быстрого сна, это и приводит к появлению необычайно правдоподобных образов[32].
> 
> *Околосмертные переживания*
> Медицинская точка зрения

----------

Марица (27.01.2017)

----------


## Aliona

> Иеромонах Серафим (Роуз): свидетельство того, что видит не глаз http://azbyka.ru/otechnik/?Serafim_R...a-posle-smerti


Во сне тоже "видит не глаз". Картинка могла быть визуальной реконструкцией.

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.08.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Но КАК тогда объяснить то, что многие люди описывают то, что видят себя и врачей сверху.


А как объяснить, что после выхода из тела у воспринимающего остается бинокулярное зрение, т.е. "через два глаза, которые спереди", хотя никакие глаза "освободившемуся" сознанию уже не нужны? 

Кто-нибудь читал рассказ "Радиальная симметрия" Александра Шленского? Там интересно. 
http://lib.guru.ua/NEWPROZA/SHLENSKIJ/simmetry.txt

----------

Балдинг (21.08.2013), Марица (27.01.2017)

----------


## Дордже

Ученые предролагали это уже очень давно. Кого интересует эта тема советую прочитать книгу Его Святейшества "Сон, сновидения и смерть. Исследование структуры сознания"
Если вкратце то предсмертные видения, это некая виртуальная реальность нашего мозга, сродни сновидениям. После (или вместо) их люди теряют сознание, затем наступает бардо. И только некоторые мегасиддхи могут умирать полностью осознанно. В книжке также ЕС комментирует такие феномены, как астральные путешествия, осознанные сновидения.
Короче, поменьше верить сказкам.

----------

Балдинг (21.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> затем наступает бардо.





> Короче, поменьше верить сказкам.


Как-то у меня эти высказывания вызывают диссонанс. Если не верить сказкам, то и в бардо тоже не надо верить. А если верить в бардо, то тогда нужно верить и в астральные летающие тела. Основание же у этих явлений одно.

----------

Аньезка (19.08.2013), Марица (27.01.2017), Микаэль (18.08.2013), Федор Ф (18.08.2013), Энн Тэ (18.08.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Как-то у меня эти высказывания вызывают диссонанс. Если не верить сказкам, то и в бардо тоже не надо верить. А если верить в бардо, то тогда нужно верить и в астральные летающие тела. Основание же у этих явлений одно.


Имелось ввиду что все происходящее в астральных полетах и предсмертных опытах - это ненастоящее, сродни сновидениям. И верить всему что там происходит не надо.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если вкратце то предсмертные видения, это некая виртуальная реальность нашего мозга, сродни сновидениям


И сны бывают вещими

----------

Аньезка (19.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Имелось ввиду что все происходящее в астральных полетах и предсмертных опытах - это ненастоящее, сродни сновидениям. И верить всему что там происходит не надо.


Как и тому, что происходит в реальности

----------

Аньезка (19.08.2013), Энн Тэ (18.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Я как-то переводил статью Брейтуэйта (не эту). Поищу, выложу. Что до внетелесного опыта — он на самом деле серьезно пока не исследовался (исследования околосмертного опыта, который может включать внетелесный, а может и не включать, все же проводятся в "экстремальных" условиях — лично я, если вдруг обнаружу себя парящим под потолком реанимации, вряд ли обращу внимание на цифирки на шкафу; хотя сиськи медсестры... так, не будем отвлекаться).

Проблема тут еще и в том, что, несмотря на то, что наука сделала ошеломляющие успехи в изучении механизма работы центральной нервной системы — передачи сигналов от органов чувств в мозг, передачи ответной реакции к периферической нервной системе, участию разных отделов мозга в разных познавательных актах и т.д. — природа собственно сознания и механизм его возникновения нам пока так и не ясен, а, следовательно, пока нет и способа четко зафиксировать его наличие/отсутствие; всё, чем мы пока можем оперировать — это косвенные данные.

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.08.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.08.2013), Кузьмич (23.08.2013), Марица (27.01.2017), Микаэль (18.08.2013), Федор Ф (18.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013), Энн Тэ (19.08.2013), Юань Дин (18.08.2013)

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Во сне тоже "видит не глаз". Картинка могла быть визуальной реконструкцией.


, так то видела слепая, которая в физическом обличии была лишена зрения!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> , так то видела слепая, которая в физическом обличии была лишена зрения!


Слепая от рождения или ослепшая в сознательном возрасте? Если второе - то ничего удивительного, в общем-то.

А также на всякий пожарный, на будущее - "Цитирование источников, относящихся к другим вероучениям в пропагандистских целях, а также ссылки на небуддийские религиозные сайты будут рассматриваться как миссионерская деятельность. "

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Денис Нагомиров

> Слепая от рождения или ослепшая в сознательном возрасте? Если второе - то ничего удивительного, в общем-то.
> 
> А также на всякий пожарный, на будущее - "Цитирование источников, относящихся к другим вероучениям в пропагандистских целях, а также ссылки на небуддийские религиозные сайты будут рассматриваться как миссионерская деятельность. "


Я не знаю от рождения или нет, но если даже второе, то как она могла описать происходившие события, в комнате где умерла? Слепая видела и затем ясно описала все, происходившее в комнате, где она «умерла», хотя, когда она снова вернулась к жизни, она опять была слепа.

----------


## Won Soeng

Осталось объяснить связь электрической активности и видений. Корреляции не доказывают причинность,  это лишь гипотеза. Но для тех,  кто верит на слово,  доказательства слишком скучны.

Все же "знают",  что наука "доказала": электрохимия - причина, психика - следствие. И что с того,  что никто не видел такого доказательства?

Обыватели,  полагающие себя образованными легко принимают гипотезы за доказанные теории,  а теории за безальтернативные очевидные истины.

Прежде чем объяснять околосмертный опыт, неплохо бы разобраться в повседневном. Почему воспоминания неточны? Почему сны непредсказуемы? Почему эмоции омрачают разум? Почему воображение не включается по желанию? 

Люди часто бросаются в крайности. Если сознание не эффект электрохимических процессов,  и есть хоть малейшая причинность выходящая за пределы электромагнитных явлений,  то это либо псевнонаучно (антинаучно),  либо очень интересно,  увлекательно и показывает ограниченность и отсталость научных теорий.

То,  что мы называем сознанием целиком связано с работой нервных тканей. Ошибка лишь в представлении эффектов психики зависимыми от отдельных экземпляров-организмов,  в то время как психика целиком построена на коммуникациях между организмами.

Психика исследуется как закономерные явления коммуникации: восприятия и выражения символов и идей. Способности восприятия и выражения представлены широчайшим спектром. Символы и идеи взаимодействуют,  коррелируя с процессами в отдельных организмах,  но их взаимодействие не начинается и не завершается в нервных тканях. Причины электрохимических процессов,  как и их следствия,  всегда шире отдельного организма. Движение сознания подобно метаболизму. Все начинается и заканчивается вне белковых тел организмов и действующие силы влияют на популяции в целом,  создавая сложные отношения между организмами.

Если не понимать сознания как недробного,  нелокального,  обширного процесса лавинообразных психических коммуникаций,  идея индивидуального  мозга как источника психики будет оставаться непобедимым заблуждением.

----------

Балдинг (21.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я не знаю от рождения или нет, но если даже второе, то как она могла описать происходившие события, в комнате где умерла? Слепая видела и затем ясно описала все, происходившее в комнате, где она «умерла», хотя, когда она снова вернулась к жизни, она опять была слепа.


Мозг в критической ситуации способен моделировать визуальные образы на основе информации от других чувств - осязания, обоняния и самое главное - слуха. Визуальное моделирование на основе слуха бывает поразительно правдоподобным, основываясь при этом на вполне реальных звуках, тщательно и точно проанализированных мозгом и общих абстрактных представлениях ("я в больнице - значит вокруг врачи - значит они в белых халатах"). В сочетании с ясностью сознания в критическом состоянии околосмертия, мозг может крайне правдоподобно и точно достроить картину происходящего. Плюс стоит заметить, что у людей с приобретённой слепотой слух развивается в значительной степени, чтобы крайне точно представлять себе общую картину, основываясь исключительно на звуках.

----------

Aliona (19.08.2013), Паня (24.08.2013), Поляков (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Начиная с 2001 г в рецензируемых меджурналах публикуются результаты проспективных исследований опыта осознаваемой клинической смерти. До этого, включая Моуди, проводились только ретроспективные исследования, когда через какое-то время, часто большое опрашивали переживших осознанную клиническую смерть. В проспективных исследованиях участвуют несколько клиник, в которых реаниматологи-участники исследования опрашивают всех (согласившихся ответить) реанимированных после остановки сердца. 

Эти исследования позволили получить статистику околосмертного опыта. Около 80% реанимированных вообще ничего не помнят, около 10% помнят 1-2 эпизода (например, выход из тела и тоннель - и все), остальные сообщают о связном опыте, состоящем из большого числа элементов. 
В первой же статье 2001 г в The Lancet (еженедельный рецензируемый меджурнал, основанный в 1823 г)  голландского проспективного исследования описан один случай: после реанимации больной описал происходившее в реанимационной, когда он находился в коме и операционная медсестра подтвердила его слова.

Вся соль такого рода сообщений состоит в том, что выход из тела реанимируемые переживают во время комы. Реанимация происходит после остановки сердца, которая может быть в реанимационной,  в палате больницы, на улице. По-моему, обычно считается, что через 10 минут после остановки сердца реанимирвать поздно.  Известно, что через 20 секунд после остановки серца ЭЭГ становится плоской, т.е. мозг уже молчит и начинает умирать.  

Какая мозговая деятельность, какие видения могут быть при плоской ЭЭГ?

Начать реанимацию менее, чем через 20 секунд после остановки сердца, можно только если оно остановилось в операционной. В остальных случаях(в больничной палате, на улице)  – позже. Есть уникальное свидетельство во время нейрохирургической операции, когда больная была сильно охлаждена в целях операции, а мозг обескровлен, она вышла из тела и видела свою разрезанную черепную коробку.

Тем не менее все это косвенные данные и прямой «сверки часов», экспериментального подтверждения, что выход тела происходит во время комы на 2004 год не было. Действительно, был поставлен специальный эксперимент с обращенными к потолку мониторами, на которых случайно менялось изображение или яркими предметами на высоте в операционной, которые могли бы видеть вышедшие из тела с точки зрения выше человеческого роста.

Этот эксперимент на 2004 г. не дал положительный результат. Было предложено и объяснение этой неудачи: остановка сердца и реанимация – это экстремальный опыт, во время которого внимание больного естественно приковано в первую очередь  к собственному телу и его ближайшему окружению, а не к каким-то карсным папкам или мониторам. Стоит также иметь в виду, что хотя выход из тела – это стандартный элемент околосмертного опыта, но он наблюдается не в 100% сообщений об осознаваемой клинической смерти. По-моему, в 30%.

В 2008 г. было иниицировано крупное проспективное исследование,  в котором планировалось участие международной команды и нескольких десятков клиник из разных стран. Но почему-то до сих пор не было опубликовано никаких результатов, очередные ожидания – октябрь 2013 г. Когда его ананосировали в 2008 г (прессконференция шла при ООН), то обещали первые результаты в 2011 г.

----------

Alex (19.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.08.2013), Паня (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Бывают уникальные случаи, особенно, десятки лет назад или сотни. Иисус Христос Лазаря на 4 день после его смерти воскресил, тот уже пованивал. 

В исследованиях околосмертного опыта речь идет только о том, что как правило происходит при реанимации больных в современных клиниках и современных условиях. Первое проспективное исследование голландцев , результаты которого были в 2001 г опубликованы в The Lancet, продолжалось 13 лет, в нем были задействованы 10 клиник. Всего за это время реанимировали 344 пациента, из них лишь 63 человека что-то помнили и только 1 описал происходившее в операционной.

В одном из интервью руководитель этого исследования, Пим ван Ломмель, сказал, что через 5-10 минут после остановки сердца реанимировать уже поздно.

Вообще же есть современные данные об "оживающих" (шевелящихся) в морге трупах. Проводились специальные исследования на трупах доноров органов. Оказалось, что через 13 часов и даже, кажется, сутки после констатации смерти временно восстанавливаются некоторые рефлексы мышц ног. Просто натурально проверяли пару рефлексов.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Aliona

> Осталось объяснить связь электрической активности и видений.


Учёные уже научились видеть мысли. Предполагается, что с помощью подобных технологий можно будет распознавать и картинки снов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Вот еще одна публикация руководителя голландского исследования Пима ван Ломмеля, где он подводит итог. Остановка сердца, плоская ЭЭГ и тем не менее околосмертные переживания, специально отмечает внетелесный опыт по время клинической смерти и уникальный случай во время нейрохирургической операции с охлажденным телом и обескровленным мозгом:

Dr. Pim van Lommel, M.D.: Continuity of Consciousness - Neurophysiology in Cardiac Arrest




> From these studies we know that in our prospective study1 as well as in the other studies2,3 of patients who have been clinically dead (VF on the ECG), total lack of electric activity of the cortex of the brain (flat EEG) must have been the only possibility, but also the abolition of brain-stem activity, such as the loss of the corneal reflex, fixed and dilated pupils, and the loss of the gag reflex, is a clinical finding in those patients. However, patients with an NDE can report a clear consciousness, in which cognitive functioning, emotion, sense of identity, and memory from early childhood was possible, as well as perception from a position out and above their “dead” body. Because of the occasional and verifiable out-of-body experiences, like the one involving the dentures in our study,1 we know that the NDE must happen during the period of unconsciousness, and not in the first or last seconds of this period. There is also a well documented report of a patient with constant registration of the EEG during surgery for an gigantic aneurysm at the base of the brain, operated with a body temperature between 10 and 15 degrees Celsius. She was connected to a heart-lung machine, with VF, with all blood drained from her head, with a flat line EEG, with clicking devices in both ears, with eyes taped shut, and this patient experienced an NDE with an out-of-body experience, and all details she perceived and heard could later be verified.15
> 
> So we have to conclude that NDE in our study,1 as well as in the American2 and the British study,3 was experienced during a transient functional loss of all functions of the cortex and of the brainstem. How could a clear consciousness outside one’s body be experienced at the moment that the brain no longer functions during a period of clinical death, with a flat EEG? Such a brain would be roughly analogous to a computer with its power source unplugged and its circuits detached. It couldn’t hallucinate; it couldn’t do anything at all. As stated before, up to the present it has generally been assumed that consciousness and memories are localized inside the brain, that the brain produces them. According to this unproven concept, consciousness and memories ought to vanish with physical death, and necessary also during clinical death or brain death. However, during an NDE patients experience the continuity of their consciousness with the possibility of perception outside and above one’s lifeless body. Consciousness can be experienced in another dimension without our conventional body-linked concept of time and space, where all past, present and future events exist and can be observed simultaneously and instantaneously (non-locality). In the other dimension, one can be connected with the personal memories and fields of consciousness of oneself as well as others, including deceased relatives (universal interconnectedness). And the conscious return into one’s body can be experienced, together with the feeling of bodily limitation, and also sometimes the awareness of the loss of universal wisdom and love they had experienced during their NDE.

----------


## Alex

Я понимаю, что тут не строго научный ресурс, но всё же, может быть, православнианских сказок тут не надо?

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.08.2013), Паня (24.08.2013), Поляков (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013), Энн Тэ (19.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

*P.S.* О! Полезно иногда покопаться в материалах путь и не имеющего пока опубликованных результатов проекта. Оказывается, в проекте AWARE, начавшемся в 2008 г., планировалось продолжить исследование с картинками под потолком для "сверки часов" во время выхода из тела:




> During the AWARE study, physicians will use the latest technologies to study the brain and consciousness during cardiac arrest. At the same time, they will also be testing the validity of out of body experiences and claims of being able to see and hear during cardiac arrest through the use of randomly generated hidden images that are not visible unless viewed from specific vantage points above.


Может быть, в октябре этого года что-нибудь опубликуют.

*P.P.S.* Презентация проекта AWARE на симпозиуме, проводимом ООН (сайт ООН) 

PRESS CONFERENCE ON OPENING OF UN/NGO SYMPOSIUM ‘BEYOND THE MIND-BODY PROBLEM:  NEW PARADIGMS IN THE SCIENCE OF CONSCIOUSNESS’

----------

Alex (19.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.08.2013), Поляков (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Так же проводится многолетнее исследование, когда в реанимационных палатах сверху на шкафах размещается специальный знак, который должен быть виден при выходе из тела. Короче, никто из выходящих не видел. Ссылку не могу сходу найти.


Я тоже читал о подобном эксперименте, тоже были не удачи.

Так что пока эксперименты указывают на то что около-смертный опыт это галлюцинации мозга который глючит изза экстремальных ситуаций. Нехватка кислорода, вспеск всяких гормонов, и т.д. может привести мозг к всяким видениям.

----------

Паня (20.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Я тоже читал о подобном эксперименте, тоже были не удачи.


Так и веру потерять можно эз-за этих экспериментаторов. С другой стороны, если вера опирается на истории о том, как оживает труп, с вынутыми органами и мозгом, зашитыми впоследствии в брюшную полость и у которого потом еще требуют партбилет...

По поводу видения света в конце тоннеля, то это известная патология зрения. Расказывал знакомый велосипедист, что видел "туннель" из-за истощения в конце какого-то изматывающего марафона в горах.

----------


## Won Soeng

Хотелось бы все же акцентировать внимание на том,  что видения в галлюцинациях отнюдь не произвольны. Норма восприятия так же не является непогрешимой. Ум ошибается,  есть немало способов ввести его в заблуждение (все знают про разные иллюзии?)

Предлагаю задуматься не о том,  что видится нереальным,  а о том,  почему и как что-либо видится реальным.

Опоры ума пусты. Что это значит? 
Для тхеравадинов вопрос требует еще одного шага: что значит "не я"?

Шесть опор восприятия возникают и прекращаются. Они лишь ошибочно воспринимаются надежными. 
Если думать,  что шесть опор это ткани и органы тела,  то возникает вопрос о том,  как при условии сознания возникает намарупа? Как сознание может возникать раньше шести опор?

12 звеньев и их анализ помогают оставить заблуждения. Заблуждения противоречат взаимозависимости возникновения и препятствуют анализу возникновения и прекращения. 

Полагание физического тела опорой для ума делает взаимозависимое возникновение непостижимым. Материалист либо отбрасывает 12 звеньев и буддизм, как противоречащие его убеждениям,   либо преодолевает привязанность к надежности органов чувств и отбрасывает заблуждения этернализма.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018), Федор Ф (21.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Пим ван Ломмел, руководитель голландского проспективного исследования  о различных попытках объяснить околосмертные видения. 

В частности и нехваткой кислорода: в его проекте было реанимировано 344 человека,  во время клинической смерти мозг не снабжался кислородом у всех, естественно ожидать, что если дело в кислородном голодании, то многие из реанимированных должны были бы сообщать об околосмертном опыте, но их всего 18%. Маловато.




> Several theories have been proposed to explain NDE. However, in our prospective study we did not show that psychological, physiological or pharmacological factors caused these experiences after cardiac arrest. With a purely physiological explanation such as cerebral anoxia, most patients who had been clinically dead should report an NDE. All 344 patients had been unconscious because of anoxia of the brain resulting from their cardiac arrest. Why should only 18% of the survivors of cardiac arrest report an NDE?
> 
> And yet, neurophysiological processes must play some part in NDE, because NDE-like experiences can be induced through electrical “stimulation” of some parts of the cortex in patients with epilepsy,8 with high carbon dioxide levels (hypercarbia)9 and in decreased cerebral perfusion resulting in local cerebral hypoxia, as in rapid acceleration during training of fighter pilots,10 or as in hyperventilation followed by Valsalva maneuver.11 Also NDE-like experiences have been reported after the use of drugs like ketamine,12 LSD,13 or mushrooms.14 These induced experiences can sometimes result in a period of unconsciousness, but can at the same time also consist of out-of-body experiences, perception of sound, light or flashes of recollections from the past. These recollections, however, consist of fragmented and random memories unlike the panoramic life-review that can occur in NDE. Further, transformational processes are rarely reported after induced experiences. Thus, induced experiences are not identical to NDE.
> 
> Another theory holds that NDE might be a changing state of consciousness (transcendence, or the theory of continuity), in which memories, identity, and cognition, with emotion, function independently from the unconscious body, and retain the possibility of non-sensory perception. Obviously, consciousness during NDE was experienced independently from the normal body-linked waking consciousness.

----------


## AlexТ

> Хотелось бы все же акцентировать внимание на том,  что видения в галлюцинациях отнюдь не произвольны. Норма восприятия так же не является непогрешимой. Ум ошибается,  есть немало способов ввести его в заблуждение (все знают про разные иллюзии?)


Конечно наши восприятия не непогрешимы, и поэтому мы должны хорошо исследовать чувственные данные и брать эти погрешности в расчет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Пим ван Ломмел, руководитель голландского проспективного исследования  о различных попытках объяснить околосмертные видения.


И на данный момент  "глюки" мозга, нервной системы, и т.д.  под воздействием различных патологических условий это самое лучшее обьяснение.

Вводить теорию о каком то без телесном сознании, рано. Это даже добавляет слишком много новых проблем.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И на данный момент  "глюки" мозга, нервной системы, и т.д.  под воздействием различных патологических условий это самое лучшее обьяснение.
> 
> Вводить теорию о каком то без телесном сознании, рано. Это даже добавляет слишком много новых проблем.


А о телесном сознании самое время? Проблем не создает?

----------

Styeba (22.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018), Федор Ф (21.08.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно наши восприятия не непогрешимы, и поэтому мы должны хорошо исследовать чувственные данные и брать эти погрешности в расчет.


Расскажите,  как исследуете и какие погрешности принимаете в расчет. Или это только декларация на фоне некритичного увлечения материализмом?

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> А о телесном сознании самое время? Проблем не создает?


Меньше проблем + не противоречит законам каузальной закрытости и сохранению энергии.

----------


## AlexТ

> Расскажите,  как исследуете и какие погрешности принимаете в расчет.


Субьективные оценки, поспешные выводы, experimenters bias, плацебо эффект, логическое непротиворечие, и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Меньше проблем + не противоречит законам каузальной закрытости и сохранению энергии.


А с чего Вы взяли,  что информация подчиняется этим законам?

----------

Styeba (22.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018), Федор Ф (21.08.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> А с чего Вы взяли,  что информация подчиняется этим законам?


До того как закон о каузальной закрытости и сохранения энергии будут опровергнуты, то все, включая информацию, должно подчинятся им.

----------


## Georgiy

> И на данный момент  "глюки" мозга, нервной системы, и т.д.  под воздействием различных патологических условий это самое лучшее обьяснение.
> 
> Вводить теорию о каком то без телесном сознании, рано. Это даже добавляет слишком много новых проблем.


На данный момент косвенные и уникальные (типа вышедшей из тела больной, созерцающей вскрытую черепную коробку своего обескровленного мозга) свидетельства говорят о том, что околосмертный опыт случается при плоской ЭЭГ. Процедурно, т.е. когда все по максимуму под контролем экспериментаторов, когда набрана не одна сотня таких фактов и независимыми группами, с публикацией результатов в рецензируемых научных журналах, как водится в современной науке, это еще не показано. Соответственно, и в проекте AWARE планировались  случайные картинки под потолком. 




> не противоречит законам каузальной закрытости и сохранению энергии.


Увы, но религиозный опыт, начиная с сиддх, противоречит законам сохранения. Хотя сиддхи по тем же процедурным причинам и не признаны академическими сообществами. Но это противоречие в пределах антропного принципа, т.е. мы можем его наблюдать.

Что такое каузальная закрытость я не понимаю, но вот нарушения причинно-следственных связей все в том же ... аномальном опыте имеют место быть.

Но Процедура везде и постоянно не соблюдается. И это хорошо, я предпочитаю жить в техногенной цивилизации, а не в теократическом обществе.  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Напомню, что такое антропный принцип - это сочетание фундаментальных физических констант, которое делает возможным существование на Земле жизни и человека. 

В частности, Земля должна быть не слишком далеко и не слишком близко от Солнца, чтобы на ней могла быть вода и, соответственно, жизнь. Все остальное, все нарушения законов сохранения, которые по воле каких-то ощущающих существ, спорадически случаются на поверхности Земли - ерунда. Главное, что Земля не сходила с орбиты.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Напомню, что такое антропный принцип - это сочетание фундаментальных физических констант, которое делает возможным существование на Земле жизни и человека.


Если бы ситуация сложилась иначе, мы бы об этом не знали.

----------


## Georgiy

> Если бы ситуация сложилась иначе, мы бы об этом не знали.


Я только о том, что не надо изо всех сил бояться признавать явления, в том числе и в религиозном опыте, в которых происходит нарушение законов сохранения. Раз люди испокон века их наблюдают (антропный принцип соблюден или иначе, эти явления социально безопасны), значит, ничего страшного.

----------


## AlexТ

> околосмертный опыт случается при плоской ЭЭГ.


1) Очень трудно совместить точное время опыта и что было на ЭЭГ.
2) ЭЭГ не единственный аппарат измеряющий действие мозга и может что то не замечать.

3) Воздействие на мозг могло и сформироваться во время плоского ЭЭГ, но воспоминания об этом случилось когда мозг заработал, или еще не впал в кому.




> Увы, но религиозный опыт, начиная с сиддх, противоречит законам сохранения.


Самое простое и не противоречивое сегодняшним фактам это то что супер-восприятия и общение с божествами могло быть просто сном/галлюцинацией.

Какие есть доказательства иддх? 

Я вообще читал что якобы сегодня иддхи не возможны (_не та юга_)... Как удобно отмахнуться от научной проверки...





> Что такое каузальная закрытость я не понимаю,


То что все причины находятся в вселенной и ничто другое не может воздействовать. Это идет вместе с законом о сохранении энергии.


Вот интересное: Если материя подчиняется детерминистическим законам, то то что будет завтра могло иметь причины миллиарды лет назад. То есть, ничто не изменит эту причино-следственую цепочку. Никакое намерение, никакое сознание не может изменит курс развития материи... Вот кстати проблема дуализма.

----------

Паня (24.08.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> До того как закон о каузальной закрытости и сохранения энергии будут опровергнуты, то все, включая информацию, должно подчинятся им.


Напротив,  Вам следует доказать,  что эти законы применимы. Иначе Вы не понимаете, а только действуете по привычке,  не прилагая надлежащих усилий.

----------

Styeba (22.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> Напротив,  Вам следует доказать,  что эти законы применимы. Иначе Вы не понимаете, а только действуете по привычке,  не прилагая надлежащих усилий.


Это кардинальные факты которые знает наука. Они были доказаны и я надеюсь что вас этому учили в школе или институте.

----------

Паня (24.08.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Вставлю красивенькую картинку про самое главное, про антропный принцип.  :Smilie: 



Все существенное об околосмертном опыте уже написано в теме, мусолить еще - не вижу никакого смысла. Реаниматологи делают то, что делают. Честь им хвала за это. Опубликуют результаты в октябре, может быть, что-то новое появится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это кардинальные факты которые знает наука. Они были доказаны и я надеюсь что вас этому учили в школе или институте.


Вопрос не во мне,  а в Вас. Я знаю,  что законы сохранения не применимы к информации. Вы же не задавались этим вопросом. Кроме того,  замкнутость вселенной, на основе которой выводится гипотеза (а не закон) о целиком внутренних (замкнутых или закрытых) условиях действующих сил является ограничением теории,  а не доказанным фактом.

Но это не имеет значения. Жизнь возможна исключительно в диссипативных системах,  поэтому законы сохранения это лишь уравнения связи,  не объясняющие,  а лишь ограничивающие. Это вроде теплорода. С его помощью неплохо описывается термодинамика,  но фактически теплород лишь виртуальная модель.

Законы сохранения имеют свои границы применимости. Инвариантной формы законов сохранения вывести так и не удалось и есть гипотеза,  что и не удастся. Стандартные модели до сих пор не удается замкнуть,  всегда остаются дыры и заплаты.

Поизучайте вопрос глубже,  похоже Вы не знакомы с проблематикой и очарованы популярным изложением.

----------

Styeba (22.08.2013), Богдан Б (21.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> "Подобно проносящемуся сполоху огня активность может проявиться в тех отделах мозга, которые отвечают за ощущения человека, из-за чего видения кажутся необыкновенно реалистичными - даже более реалистичными, чем сама реальность. Но мы пока не знаем, в какой именно момент времени происходят эти видения. Возможно, это случилось перед тем, как пациенту ввели наркоз, либо в процессе операции, задолго до остановки сердца", - отметил Брэйтуэйт.


А возможно и нет. Очевидно, что если мозг производит видения и является причиной сознания, то любые ощущения должны быть следствием каких-то процессов в мозгу.
В противном случае наоборот, повышенная электрическая активность является следствием каких-то нефизических переживаний.
Иными словами, обнаружение этой активности вообще мало что говорит о проблеме связи сознания и мозга. Вот свидетельства того, что видения имели место во время отсутствия мозговой активности, говорят больше.




> Височная кора отвечает за "внетелесный опыт". Вот ссылка, первое что пришло на память. Вообще много было экспериментов, включая такие, например. Так же проводится многолетнее исследование, когда в реанимационных палатах сверху на шкафах размещается специальный знак, который должен быть виден при выходе из тела. Короче, никто из выходящих не видел. Ссылку не могу сходу найти.


http://www.npr.org/templates/transcr...ryId=172495667

Но там данные противоречивые.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очевидно, что если мозг производит видения и является причиной сознания


Вот это как раз - не очевидно. Это гипотеза.

----------

Styeba (22.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Посмертные переживания - это посмертные переживания. Ученые с их выводами - это ученые с их выводами. Что еще можно ждать от материализма, ложного направления мысли? Он уже отмирает, к концу 21-го века он отомрет полностью, не без боли, но как раковая опухоль. Nuff Said.

----------


## Игорь Ю

В общем рациональный ум не может никогда постичь всех феноменов, и феномена смерти, жизни, это манас, высший же ум - Буддхи , способен на это. Вся же западная цивилизация и наука построена на манасе, на рациональном уме, детище Аристотеля. Такой подход очень хорош в малом масштабе, на конкретном эксперименте, но в большом масштабе, глобальном, он не работает. Махатмы говорили, что западные расы сильны в физическом уме, наиболее в нем одарены, индусы же и славяне наиболее одарены в духовном плане.

----------


## Karadur

> Вот это как раз - не очевидно. Это гипотеза.


Я и не писал, что это очевидно. Там условное предложение.

----------


## Виджай

> Посмертные переживания - это посмертные переживания. Ученые с их выводами - это ученые с их выводами. Что еще можно ждать от материализма, ложного направления мысли? Он уже отмирает, к концу 21-го века он отомрет полностью, не без боли, но как раковая опухоль. Nuff Said.


Думаю, вы не те книжки читали. Как раз материализм и рулит в науке и будет рулить в 21 и 22 веках.  Так как экспериментально "дух" нигде не находят уже с 19-го века.

----------

AlexТ (24.08.2013), Паня (24.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

> ...он отомрет полностью, не без боли, но *как раковая опухоль.*


Вообще-то раковая опухоль отмирает вместе со своим владельцем, если что. Вы пророчите гибель человечества?  :EEK!:

----------


## AlexТ

> Посмертные переживания - это посмертные переживания.


Умирающего мозга. Я читал о эксперименте на мышах где оказалось что когда сердце прекращает бить, мозг может еще минимально быть активным - и поэтому возможно что и с околосмертными опытами людей - они имели их когда мозг еще еле еле работал (_что могло не быть замечено на некоторых устройствах_).




> Ученые из США попытались разгадать тайну клинической смерти.Исследователи внедрили электроды мышам, что выяснить причины феномена. Оказалось, что после остановки сердца мозг продолжает усиленно генерировать мощные импульсы...
> В те 30 секунд, что прошли между последним ударом сердца и последним появлением сигналов в мозге, исследователи зафиксировали работу нейронов. Частота колебаний сигналов лежала в диапазоне от 25 до 55 герц. Любопытно, что на фоне общего ослабления после остановки сердца эти сигналы усилились. Кроме того, разные части мозга синхронизировали эти "ритмы" (причем даже лучше, чем когда животное было в сознании).
> http://www.dni.ru/society/2013/8/13/258048.html


To есть одно обьяснение что весь этот опыт это глюк умирающего мозга, только с современой медициной можно было спасти еще не умершего человека.





> Ученые с их выводами - это ученые с их выводами.


Что, лучше доверять тем кто говорит о Макароном монстре?




> В общем рациональный ум не может никогда постичь всех феноменов, и феномена смерти, жизни, это манас, высший же ум - Буддхи , способен на это.



Постичь истину что есть макароный монстр летающий за Плутоном и если не приносить ему жертвы - то вечный ад...


*Религиозные истины базируются на откровении...
А научные истины базируются на экспериментах, чшательной критики, проверки, и т.д.*

Научную теорию можно поправить и даже заменить на более точную и т.д.  
А религиозный догмат нет...

----------

Паня (24.08.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Думаю, вы не те книжки читали. Как раз материализм и рулит в науке и будет рулить в 21 и 22 веках.  Так как экспериментально "дух" нигде не находят уже с 19-го века.


Вы заблуждаетесь. Психология изучает именно дух. Социология изучает дух. Маркетинг и менеджмент - прикладные науки о движении духа. Изменилась лишь терминология.

Материализм же давно столкнулся с проблемой зависимости от наблюдений и несводимостью,  кроме гипотетической, феноменов сознания к материальным процессам. Гипотезы материалистов о сознании так и не привели к доказанным теориям.

До сих пор феномены сознания изучаются инвариантно по отношении к материи.

Термин информация в значительной степени сменил термин дух.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Alex

В общем, нашел я свой перевод статьи Брейтуэйта. Но для того, чтобы было понятно, что он, собственно, критикует, надо сначала ознакомиться с исследованием Пима ван Ломмеля.

Кто хочет - может ознакомиться с публикацией (ПДФ на английском языке) в "Ланцете" (это вполне серьезный академический медицинский журнал). Для тех же, кто, подобно мне, не является медиком, я выложу перевод более популярной статьи ван Ломмеля. Хитрые медицинские термины снабжены гиперссылками (на русском языке; как правило, соответствующие английские статьи более полные).Околосмертные переживания, сознание и мозгНовая концепция потока сознания, основанная на последних научных исследованиях околосмертных переживаний среди пациентов, переживших остановку сердцаВведениеНекоторые люди, пережившие угрожавшее жизни критическое состояние, рассказывают о некоем необычном опыте. Все чаще мы встречаемся с околосмертными переживаниями (ОСП), так как современные методы реанимации позволяют увеличить процент выживаемости. Содержание ОСП и эффект, оказываемый ими на пациентов, похоже, сходны по всему миру, вне зависимости от культурных и временных рамок. Субъективная природа этих явлений и отсутствие единой описательной базы ведут к тому, что система понятий, с помощью которых описывается и интерпретируется такой опыт, определяется индивидуальными, культурными и религиозными факторами. ОСП можно определить (Van Lommel и др., 2001) как рассказ о воспоминании, описывающем весь комплекс впечатлений, полученных в особом состоянии сознания, и включающих некоторые специфические элементы, такие как внетелесный опыт, приятные ощущения, видение «тоннеля», света, ранее умерших родственников или прожитой жизни. Описан целый ряд обстоятельств, при которых происходят ОСП, таких как остановка сердца (клиническая смерть), шок от кровопотери, кома, последовавшая за травматическим повреждением мозга или кровоизлиянием в мозг, утоплением (среди детей) или удушьем, а также при тяжелых заболеваниях, не представляющих непосредственную угрозу для жизни. Переживания, подобные ОСП, могут происходить на протяжении терминальной стадии заболевания, и в таком случае они называются «предсмертными видениями» (Osis/Haraldson, 1977, 1986). Более того, идентичные описанным переживания, так называемые «переживания страха смерти», описываются пережившими ситуации, в которых смерть казалась неизбежной, такие, как серьезные дорожно-транспортные происшествия и несчастные случаи среди альпинистов (Heim, 1891). ОСП вызывает трансформацию личности и глубинные изменения во взглядах на жизнь, а также потерю страха смерти (Van Lommel и др., 2001; Blackmore, 1993; Schröter-Kunhardt, 1999). Согласно недавним выборочным опросам в Германии (Schmied и др., 1999) и США (Gallup, 1982), около 4-5% населения западного мира имели опыт ОСП. ОСП представляется довольно регулярным явлением, которое кажется необъяснимым многим медикам, а потому этот результат выживания в критической с точки зрения медицины ситуации часто игнорируется. Однако мой личный научный интерес к этому явлению с течением времени только рос, так как, исходя из теперешних концепций нашей медицины, во время остановки сердца, когда отсутсвуют кровообращение и дыхание, сознание не может что-либо переживать.Сознание работает как с временными, так и с постоянными переживаниями. Есть ли у сознания начало или конец? Как связано сознание с целостностью функций мозга? Возможно ли проникнуть в их взаимоотношение? Можем ли мы рассматривать возможность наличия сознания у находящегося в коме человека, когда врачи константировали смерть мозга и собираются изъять у него органы для пересадки? В последнее время в Нидерландах было издано несколько книг, рассказывающих об осознанных переживаниях пациентов, находившихся в коме после тяжелых дорожно-транспортных происшествий, или же вследствие осложнений, вызванных повышенным внутричерепным давлением после операции по удалению опухоли головного мозга; в последнем случае невролог и нейрохирург констатировли смерть мозга, но, к счастью, семья пациента не дала разрешения на донорское изъятие органов, и спустя три недели пребывания в коме пацент пришел в сознание. Эти пациенты рассказывали, что в коматозном состоянии они пребывали в ясном сознании, обладающем памятью, эмоциями, и что они ощущали себя вне или над своим телом, «видя» медсестер, врачей и своих родственников в палате интенсивной терапии и рядом с ней. Означает ли смерть мозга настоящую смерть, или же это всего лишь начало процесса умирания, который может длиться от нескольких часов до нескольких дней, и что происходит с сознанием на протяжении этого периода? Исходя из ряда рассказов об ОСП, мы должны рассмотреть возможность осознанных переживаний во время остановки сердца; но, возможно, следует также задаться вопросом - не может ли сознание присутствовать после того, как человек действительно умер, когда его тело окоченело?И точны ли наши представления о смерти? Может быть, не стоит основывать страх смерти на неведении о том, что из себя представляет смерть? Большинство из нас считают, что смерть - это конец существования; мы считаем, что это - конец всего того, чем мы являемся. Мы считаем, что смерть тела - это конец нашей самоидентичности, конец наших мыслей и воспоминаний, что это конец нашего сознания. Большинстов из нас не имеют понятия о том, что на протяжении нашей жизни каждую секунду отмирают 500.000 наших клеток, каждую минуту - 30 миллионов клеток, а каждый день отмирает около 50 миллиардов клеток нашего организма, заменяясь новыми, в результате чего наше тело полностью обновляется каждый год. Но смерть клетки полностью отлична от действительной смерти всего тела. На протяжении жизни наше тело постоянно меняется, каждый день, каждую минуту, каждую секунду. Каждый год меняется примерно 98% молекул и атомов, составляющих наше тело. В каждом живом существе существует неустойчивый баланс между двумя противоположными процессами - распадом и синтезом. Но никто не отдает себе отчета в этой непрестанной изменчивости. Каков же источник самотождественности нашего непрестанно изменяющегося тела? Клетки - это всего лишь строительный материал тела, подобный кирпичам, из которых складывается дом; но кто координирует строительство дома? После смерти остаются всего лишь смертные останки; лишь материя. А что происходит с нашим сознанием, когда мы умираем? Мы «являемся» нашим организмом, или же мы им «обладаем»?Итак, что такое смерть? Стоит ли изменить наши представления о смерти, основываясь не только на устных и письменных источниках, связанных с темой смерти, и существовавших на протяжении истории человечества во всем мире, среди разных культур, религий и в разные периоды, но также и на результатах последних научных исследований ОСП?Научные исследования околосмертных переживанийБыло выдвинуто несколько теорий, объясняющих источник ОСП. Некоторые считают, что эти переживания вызваны физиологическими изменениями в мозге, такими как отмирание клеток мозга в результате кислородного голодания мозга, а также, возможно, выбросом эндорфинов или же перекрытием NMDA-рецепторов (Blackmore, 1993). Другие теории говорят о психологической реакции на приближающуюся смерть (Appelby, 1989) или же о сочетании такой реакции и кислородного голодания (Owens и др., 1990). Однако до недавнего времени не проводилось проспективных и научно подготовленных исследований, призванных объяснить причину и содержание ОСП; все исследования были ретроспективными и очень избирательными по отношению к обследуемым пациентам. В случае ретроспективного исследования между рассматриваемым случаем и его исследованием может пройти от 5 до 30 лет, что нередко препятствует точной оценке медицинских и фармакологических факторов. Мы хотели выяснить, возможно ли объяснить с точки зрения физиологии, фармакологии, психологии или демографии осознанные переживания людей, находящихся в состоянии клинической смерти.Итак, в 1988 мы начали в десяти больницах Голландии последовательное проспективное исследование 344 пациентов, переживших остановку сердца (Van Lommel и др., 2001), с тем, чтобы выявить частотность, причины и содержание ОСП. Мы обследовали пациентов, переживших остановку сердца, поскольку это хорошо описанная в медицине угрожающая жизни ситуация, при которой необратимые повреждения мозга вызывают биологическую смерть, если в течение 5-10 минут не начать сердечно-легочную реанимацию (СЛР). Это наиболее близкая модель процесса умирания. Определение «клиническая смерть» применяется к периоду бессознательного состояния, вызванного кислородным голоданием мозга по причине остановки кровообращения и дыхания, происходящей при фибрилляции желудочков сердца у пациентов с острым инфарктом миокарда. В течение нескольких дней после реанимации мы проводили среди успешно реанимированных пациентов краткий стандартизированный опрос, интересуясь, могут ли они вспомнить период бессознательного состояния, и что именно они помнят. В тех случаях, когда пациенты что-либо помнили, мы кодировали их переживания согласно специально разработанному общему индексу. В этой системе глубина ОСП измерялась в соответствии с элементами содержания ОСП, о которых рассказывали пациенты. Чем больше таких элементов присутствовало в рассказе, тем глубже считался опыт, и тем большей была оценка.Мы (Van Lommel и др., 2001) обнаружили, что 282 пациента (82%) ничего не помнят о периоде остановки сердца, о периоде бессознательного состояния, в то время как 62 пациента (18%) говорили о неких воспоминаниях о периоде клинической смерти (ОСП). Из этих пациентов у 41 (12%) присутствовали переживания с общим индексом 6 или выше, а 21 (6%) имел поверхностные ОСП. Среди основной группы 23 пациента (7%) говорили о глубоком или очень глубоком опыте, оцененном с индексом 10 или выше. В нашем исследовании примерно 50% пациентов, переживших ОСП, рассказывали о том, что осознавали свою смерть или испытывали положительные эмоции, около 25% пациентов имели внетелесный опыт, 30% вспоминали, что передвигались по туннелю, около 25% общались с неким «светом» или видели разные цвета, около 30% пациентов наблюдали «небесный» ландшафт или встречали ранее умерших родственников, 13% видели свою прошедшую жизнь, и 8% чувствовали переход некой границы.Чем отличались немногочисленные пациенты, рассказавшие об ОСП, от тех, кто ничего не помнил? К своему удивлению, мы обнаружили, что ни длительность остановки сердца, ни длительность бессознательного периода, ни необходимость интубации при осложненной СЛР, ни наличие индуцированной остановки сердца при проведении электрофизиологической стимуляции (ЭФС) сердца никак не влияли на частотность ОСП. Мы также не смогли обнаружить никакого соответствия между частотностью ОСП и медикаментами, принимаемыми пацентом, наличием страха смерти перед остановкой сердца, информированностью пациента о явлении ОСП, полом, религиозной принадлежностью или образовательным уровнем. ОСП чаще наблюдались у пациентов младше 60 лет, также у пациентов, по отношению к которым проводилось более одной СЛР за время их пребывания в больнице, а также у тех пациентов, которые уже испытывали ОСП прежде. Пациенты с нарушениями памяти, вызванными длительной СЛР, реже вспоминали об ОСП. Похоже, что хорошая ближняя память играет существенную роль для вспоминания ОСП.Мы (Van Lommel и др., 2001) также осуществили длительное исследование записей опросов всех переживших ОСП спустя 2 года и 8 лет после остановки сердца, а также контрольной группы переживших остановку сердца пациентов, не имевших ОСП. Целью этого исследования было выяснить, являются ли потеря страха смерти, изменение отношения к жизни и усилившаяся интуитивная чувствительность результатом пережитого ОСП или же следствием остановки сердца самой по себе. Изменения произошли только с теми из пациентов, которые пережили ОСП; продолжительный трансформирующий эффект переживания, длившегося всего несколько минут, был удивительным и неожиданным открытием.Как было упомянуто выше, существует несколько теорий, объясняющих ОСП. Однако в нашем проспективном исследовании мы не смогли показать, что этот опыт после остановки сердца был вызван психологическими, фармакологическими или физиологическими факторами. Если принять чисто физиологическое объяснение, как, например, кислородное голодание мозга, то большинство пациентов, прошедших через клиническую смерть, должны были пережить и ОСП. Все пациенты в нашем исследовании были в бессознательном состоянии по причине кислородного голодания мозга, вызванного остановкой сердца.Однако нейрофизиологические процессы должны играть определенную роль в формировании ОСП, так как ОСП-подобные переживания могут быть искусственно вызваны электростимуляцией ряда областей коры головного мозга пациентов, страдающих эпилепсией (Penfield, 1958), при отравлении двуокисью углерода (гиперкапнии) (Meduna, 1950), при сниженном притоке крови к головному мозгу, вызывающем локальное кислородное голодание мозга, как, например, при высоком ускорении во время тренировочных или боевых полетов (Whinnery/Whinnery, 1990), или при гипервентиляции легких и последующем маневре Вальсальвы (Lempert и др., 1994). ОСП-подобные переживания также описаны после употребления таких наркотических средств, как кетамин (Jansen, 1996), ЛСД (Grof/Halifax, 1977) или наркотические грибы (Schröter-Kunhardt, 1999). Эти искусственно вызванные переживания могут сопровождаться периодом бессознательного состояния, но также иногда могут включать восприятие звука, света, вспышек или воспоминаний прошлого. Однако такие воспоминания фрагментарны и отрывочны, в отличие от панорамного «повторения» прожитой жизни, которое может присутствовать в ОСП. При искусственно вызванных переживаниях может иметь место исключительный внетелесный опыт. Однако индуцированные состояния редко вызывают процесс трансформации личности. Таким образом, искусственно вызванный опыт не идентичен ОСП.Другая теория утверждает, что ОСП может представлять собой измененное состояние сознания (это так называемая «трансцендентная теория» или «теория непрерывности&raquo :Wink: , в котором память, чувство самоидентичности, познавательная способность и эмоции функционируют независимо от бессознательного тела, сохраняя способность к восприятию без участия органов чувств. При ОСП явно имеет место расширенное сознание, переживаемое независимо от обычного связанного с телом сознания.Три проспективных исследования, построенных по такой же схеме, выявили примерно такую же частотность ОСП; в Голландии 18% из 344 переживших остановку сердца имели опыт ОСП (Van Lommel и др., 2001), в США - 15,5% из 116 (Greyson, 2003), в Великобритании - 11% из 63 (Parnia и др., 2001). Только в нашем исследовании учитывалось статистическое соотношение между возможными факторами, влияющими на ОСП.В своем комментарии Грейсон (2003) пишет, что ни одна физиологическая или психологическая модель не в состоянии сама по себе объяснить все особенности, общие для ОСП. Парадоксальное наличие в высокой степени ясного сознания и процессов логического мышления в течение периода с нарушенным притоком крови к мозгу ставит перед нашим теперешним пониманием сознания и его отношения к функционированию мозга в высшей степени запутанные вопросы. Наличие ясных ощущений и комплексного процесса восприятия на протяжении периода явной клинической смерти ставит под вопрос представление о сознании, как о локализованном исключительно в мозгу. Парниа и др. (2001), а также Парниа и Фенвик (2002) пишут, что данные, полученные в результате нескольких исследований ОСП, позволяют предположить, что ОСП возникают во время бессознательного состояния; это заключение неожиданно, поскольку в то время, когда мозг так слабо функционирует, что пациент находится в глубокой коме, структуры головного мозга, отвечающие за субъективный опыт и память, должны быть серьезно повреждены. Комплексные переживания, подобные описанным при ОСП, не должны ни возникать, ни оставаться в памяти. У таких пациентов не должно быть никакого субъективного опыта, что и имело место с большинством пациентов, переживших остановку сердца; в лучшем случае, при сохранении некоторых функций мозга, можно ожидать состояние поверхностного сознания. Тот факт, что при остановке сердца прекращение функционирования коры головного мозга наступает еще до быстрого упадка активности мозгового ствола, еще более поддерживает такой взгляд. В качестве альтернативного объяснения можно выдвинуть предположение, что наблюдаемые переживания возникали в процессе потери сознания или же возвращения в сознание. Переход от сознательного к бессознательному состоянию происходит быстро и кажется человеку мгновенным. Переживания, имеющие место при возвращении в сознание, носят смутный характер, в отличие от ОСП. На самом деле состояние памяти - это весьма точный показатель степени повреждения мозга; продолжительность амнезии до и после потреи сознания указывает на степень серьезности поражения. Таким образом, не приходится ожидать ясной памяти о событиях, имевших место непосредственно перед или непосредственно после потери сознания.Поскольку никакие другие теории не в состоянии объяснить феномен ОСП, до сих пор принятая - но так никогда и не доказанная научно - концепция сознания и памяти, как продукта деятельности больших групп нейронов, локализованного в мозге, должна быть поставлена под вопрос. Как можно во время клинической смерти ощущать ясное сознание вне тела, в то время как мозг больше не функционирует и электроэнцефалограмма (ЭЭГ) представляет собой прямую линию (Sabom, 1998)? Более того, даже слепые описывали правдоподобные ощущения при внетелесном опыте во время ОСП (Ring/Cooper, 1999). Научное исследование ОСП приводит нас к границам наших медицинских и нейрофизиологических представлений о пределах человеческого сознания и взаимоотношения ума и мозга.

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

*Некоторые элементы ОСП*Прежде чем приступить к более детальному рассмотрению некоторых нейрофизиологических аспектов деятельности мозга во время остановки сердца, я бы хотел еще раз вспомнить о некоторых элементах ОСП. Прежде всего это внетелесный опыт (ВТО). Этот опыт заключается в правдоподобном восприятии себя, как находящегося вне своего безжизненного тела и над ним. У переживших ВТО было явное ощущение, что они «сняли» с себя тело, словно старое пальто; к их удивлению, получилось так, что они сохранили свою самоидентичность и способность к восприятию, эмоции и весьма ясное сознание. Такой внетелесный опыт весьма ценен с научной точки зрения, поскольку врачи, медсестры и родственники пациента могут верифицировать адекватность восприятия в этом состоянии, а также подтвердить точное время ОСП, включавшего ВТО, при проведении СЛР (сердечно-легочной реанимации). Это доказывает, что ВТО не может быть галлюцинацией, посокльку это означало бы опыт восприятия, не основанного на «реальности», или же бредом, то есть неверной интерпретацией верного восприятия. Можно ли рассматривать ВТО как некое сверхчувственное восприятие? Вот рассказ медицинской сестры из кардиокоронарного отделения (Van Lommel и др., 2001):Во время ночного дежурства скорая привезла в кардиокоронарное отделение 44-летнего посиневшего человека в коматозном состоянии. Он был найден на лугу около получаса назад в состоянии комы. Когда мы приступили к интубации, выснилось, что во рту пациента находится вставная челюсть. Я сняла ее и положила в тележку со средствами реанимации. Примерно через полтора часа у пациента нормализовалось сердцебиение и давление крови, но легкие по-прежнему находились на искусственной вентиляции и продолжалась интубация, а пациент все еще был в коматозном состоянии. Его перевели в отделение интенсивной терапии, чтобы искусственно поддерживать дыхание. Я снова увидела этого пациента только более недели спустя; он находился в кардиологическом отделении. Увидев меня, он тут же сказал: «О, вот эта сестра знает, где моя вставная челюсть!». Я была очень удивлена. Пациент стал объяснять: «Вы же были, когда меня привезли в больницу; Вы вынули вставную челюсть у меня изо рта и положили ее в ту тележку, там еще всякие бутылки стояли, а внизу - выдвижной ящик: вот Вы туда мою вставную челюсть и засунули». Особенно меня поразило то, что я помнила, что все это происходило в то время, как пацент в состоянии глубокой комы подвергался СЛР. Выходит, что мужчина видел себя лежащим на койке и воспринимал сверху, как сестры и врачи проводили СЛР. Он также смог точно и детально описать маленькую комнату, где проводилась реанимация, а также присутствовавших там, включая меня. Он был глубоко впечатлен своим опытом и, по его словам, перестал бояться смерти.Объемный просмотр прожитой жизни. Во время этого «просмотра» человек ощущает свое присутствие, как бы вновь переживает не только каждое свое действие, но и каждую свою мысль за время прожитой жизни, и осознает, что все это - некое «энергетическое поле», влияющее как на него самого, так и на других людей. Все, что было сделано или помыслено, представляется значимым; представляется, что все это где-то хранится. Будучи «подключенным» к воспоминаниям, эмоциям и сознанию другой личности, вы переживаете также последствия своих собственных мыслей, слов и дел, направленные на эту личность в тот прошедший момент, когда все это случилось. Таким образом, во время просмотра прожитой жизни есть некая связь с «полями сознания» других личностей, равно как и с собственным «полем сознания» («взаимосвязанность&raquo :Wink: . Пациент охватываетет всю прожитую жизнь единым взглядом; кажется, словно при таком переживании не существует ни времени, ни пространства. Человек мгновенно попадает в место, на котором он сосредотачивается («нелокализованность&raquo :Wink: ; он может часами рассказывать о содержимом просмотра прожитой жизни, несмотря на то, что процесс реанимации занял всего несколько минут. Вот одна цитата (Van Lommel, 2004):Казалось, что вся моя жизнь, вплоть до теперешнего момента, проходит передо мной, словно некий панорамный трехмерный фильм; было впечатление, словно каждое событие сопровождается осознанием его добра или зла, или же проникновением в его причину или следствия.Я не просто воспринимал все из своей собственной перспективы; я также знал мысли всех вовлеченных в происходящее, словно их мысли были внутри меня. То есть я воспринимал не только то, что я сам сделал или подумал, но и то, каким образом все это воздействовало на окружающих, словно я смотрел неким всевидящим оком. Выходит, что даже ваши мысли не стираются. И все то время, что я видел этот «фильм», я ощущал важность любви. Оглядываясь назад, я не могу сказать, как долго продолжалось это воспоминание и прозрение; возможно, долго, поскольку всплыли все темы, но в то же время казалось, что прошла всего доля секунды, потому что я ощутил все это одновременно. Было такое впечатление, что время и расстояние не существуют. Я был одновременно везде; иногда что-то привлекало мое внимание, и тогда я оказывался в том месте.Также мог иметь место «предпросмотр», когда воспринимаются как образы будущего, имеющие отношение к частной жизни, так и более общие образы будущего. Опять же, при этом «предпросмотре» кажется, что время и пространство не существуют. При встрече с прежде умершими родственниками в некоем «ином измерении» пациент обычно узнает их по внешнему виду, а общение становится возможным благодаря чтению мыслей. Итак, при ОСП также возможен контакт с «полями сознания» прежде умерших («взаимосвязанность&raquo :Wink: . Порой встречают тех, о чьей смерти невозможно было узнать ранее; иногда при ОСП пациент встречает неизвестных ему людей. Некоторые из пациентов могут описать свое возвращение в тело, по большей части через макушку, после того, как они поняли, что «их время еще не пришло» или что «они еще не все исполнили». Осознанное возвращение в тело переживается как нечто весьма удручающее. Человек приходит в сознание в теле и осознает, что он «заперт» в своем поврежденном организме, а это значит возвращение к боли и ограничениям, вызванным болезнью. Почти все испытавшие ОСП теряют страх смерти. Это происходит благодаря пониманию наличия потока сознания, сохраняющего все мысли и события прошлого, даже когда присутствующие или даже врачи объявили вас умершим. Вы отделены от безжизненного тела, сохранив свою самоидентичность и ясное сознание, способное к восприятию. Получается, что человек - это нечто большее, чем просто тело.Все эти элементы ОСП присутствовали во время остановки сердца, во время явно бессознательного состояния, во время клинической смерти! Но как возможно объяснить такие переживания, если они имели место при временной потере мозгом всех своих функций вследствие острой ишемии всего мозга? Известно, что при остановке сердца пацент теряет сознание за несколько секунд. Но откуда нам известно, что ЭЭГ (электроэнцефалограмма) у таких пациентов представляет собой плоскую линию, и как мы можем исследовать это?

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Нейрофизиология остановки сердцаБлагодаря множеству исследований, проводившихся как на людях, так и на животных, было показано, что во время остановки сердца деятельность мозга серьезно нарушается; происходит внезапная потеря сознания и всех телесных рефлексов, а также прекращение деятельности мозгового ствола, включающее потерю фарингального и корнеального рефлексов; зрачки у таких пациентов становятся застывшими и расширенными (Parnia/Fenwick, 2002). Также прекращается деятельность дыхательного центра, расположенного поблизости от мозгового ствола, вследствие чего происходит прекращение дыхания. При искусственной остановке сердца, когда при испытании внутренних дефибрилляторов делается пауза в работе сердца, фибрилляция желудочков (ФЖ) вызывает полное прекращение мозгового кровообращения. Такая полная ишемия головного мозга может служить моделью для исследования результатов кислородного голодания мозга. Кровоток в центральной церебральной артерии (Vцца), который является достоверным показателем общего мозгового кровотока, падает до 0 см/сек сразу же после начала ФЖ (Gopalan и др., 1999). Исследования показали, что электрическая активность как коры головного мозга, так и более глубоких мозговых структур отсутствует спустя весьма малый промежуток времени. Мониторинг электрической активности коры головного мозга (электроэнцефалограмма, ЭЭГ) показал, что первые ишемические изменения ЭЭГ обнаруживаются в среднем через 6,5 секунд после остановки сердца, а при более длительной ишемии мозга ЭЭГ всегда превращается в изоэлектрическую линию (то есть становится плоской) в течение периода от 10 до 20 (то есть в среднем за 15) секунд (De Vries и др., 1998; Clute/Levy, 1990; Losasso и др., 1992; Parnia/Fenwick, 2002). После проведения дефибрилляции Vцца, измеряемая при помощи транскраниальной допплерографии, быстро, в течение 1-5 секунд, возобновляется, если речь идет о кратковременной остановке сердца (Gopalan и др., 1999). Однако в случае затянувшейся остановки сердца, длившейся более 37 секунд, нормальная ЭЭГ-активность может отсутствовать в течение нескольких минут и даже часов после восстановления сердечной деятельности, несмотря на поддержание необходимого давления крови при возвращении к нормальной жзнедеятельности (Smith и др., 1990). Кроме того, восстановление нормальной ЭЭГ иногда не означает восстановления нормального обмена веществ в мозге, а потребление мозгом кислорода может быть ниже нормы в течение значительного времени спустя восстановления кровообращения (De Vries и др., 1998).При остром инфаркте миокарда длительность остановки сердца, если пациент находится в отделении коронарной терапии, обычно составляет 60-120 секунд; в больничной палате или же вне больницы она может быть гораздо более продолжительной.Кислородное голодание вызывает прекращение деятельности клеточных структур. Прекращение электрической активности и синаптической передачи в нервных клетках может рассматриваться как некий встроенный защитный или энергосберегающий режим («ишемический сумрак») (Coimbra, 1999). Когда прекращаются эти функции, высвободившиеся ресурсы могут быть использованы для поддержания жизнедеятельности клеток. Кислородное голодание продолжительностью всего в несколько минут вызывает временное прекращение деятельности клеточных структур; при продолжительном кислородном голодании происходит отмирание клеток с окончательной потерей их функций. При эмболии сосудов небольшая частица перекрывает кровоток в одном из сосудов мозга, что вызывает кислородное голодание соответствующей области мозга с последующим нарушением деятельности его коры, как, например, односторонний паралич (гемиплегия), частичная слепота или же нарушение речи (афазия). Если пробка рассасывается или разрушается в течение нескольких минут, происходит восстановление утраченных функций коры головного мозга; в этом случае речь идет о преходящей, или транзиторной ишемической атаке (ТИА). Однако если закупорка мозгового сосуда продолжается от нескольких минут до нескольких часов, следствием будет отмирание нервных клеток и окончательное прекращение деятельности затронутой области мозга; в этом случае ставится диагноз «инсульт». Итак, преходящее кислородное голодание имеет своим следствием преходящее нарушение жизнедеятельности; при остановке сердца в течение нескольких секунд развивается общее кислородное голодание всего мозга, но своевременная и эффективная СЛР (сердечно-легочная реанимация) возобновляет временно прекратившуюся мозговую деятельность, поскольку удалось избежать окончательного повреждения нервных клеток. Эффективный непрямой массаж сердца создает минимально возможный приток крови к мозгу, что увеличивает вероятность возобновления функционирования мозга (Herlitz и др., 2002). Однако продолжительное кислородное голодание, вызванное прекращением притока крови к мозгу в течение более чем 5-10 минут, вызывает необратимые повреждения и обширное отмирание клеток мозга. Наиболее уязвимые при кислородном голодании области мозга - это нервные клетки коры головного мозга, а также нервные клетки зрительного бугра (таламуса) и гиппокампа (Fujioka и др., 2000; Kinney и др., 1994), являющихся важными связующими частями между мозговым стволом и корой головного мозга, поддерживающими возможность осознанного восприятия.Результаты исследований искусственно вызванной остановки сердца позволяют сделать вывод, что единственно возможной ситуацией в нашем проспективном обследовании пациентов, перенесших остановку сердца в клиниках Голландии (Van Lommel и др., 2001), равно как и в исследованиях, проводившихся в США (Greyson, 2003) и Великобритании (Parnia и др., 2001), является не просто полное отсутствие электрической активности коры головного мозга, но и прекращение деятельности мозгового ствола. Тем не менее, пациенты, испытавшие ОСП, говорят, что находились в ясном сознании. Кроме того, благодаря периодическому верифицируемому внетелесному опыту - как например, истории со вставными челюстями, упомянутой в нашем исследовании - мы знаем, что ОСП должны иметь место на протяжении периода бессознательного состояния, а не в первые или же последние мгновения остановки сердца. Итак, нам приходится придти к удивительному заключению: при остановке сердца пациент имеет опыт ОСП в то время, как имеет место временное прекращение всякой деятельности коры и ствола головного мозга. Как возможно обладать ясным сознанием вне собственного тела во время клинической смерти, когда мозг больше не функционирует, а ЭЭГ представляет собой прямую линию (Sabom, 1998)? Такой мозг полностью соответствует компьютеру, отключенному от электросети. В нем не могут возникнуть галлюцинации; он вообще ни на что не способен. Как говорилось ранее, парадоксальное наличие усиленного, ясного сознания и процесса логического мышления в течение периода нарушенного притока крови к мозгу при остановке сердца ставит перед нашим теперешним пониманием сознания и его отношения к деятельности мозга весьма затруднительные вопросы.Нейрофизиология нормально функционирующего мозгаНа протяжении десятилетий проводятся обширные исследования, направленные на то, чтобы локализовать сознание и память в мозге; пока эти исследования не увенчались успехом. Стоит спросить себя: каким образом нематериальная активность - например, сосредоточенное внимание или мышление - может соотноситься с наблюдаемой (т.е. материальной) реакцией в виде измеримой электрической, магнитной или химической активностью в определенной области мозга; при такой нематериальной активности, как мышление, отмечается даже усиление мозгового кровотока (Roland, 1981). Нейрофизиологические исследования выявили упомянутые виды активности при помощи ЭЭГ, МЭГ (магнитоэнцефалографии), фМРТ (функциональной магнитно-резонансной томографии) и ПЭТ (позитронно-эмисионной томографии) (Desmedt и др., 1977; Roland/Friberg, 1985; Eccles, 1988). Было показано, что в ответ на мысль или ощущение возрастает активность обмена веществ в определенном участке мозга. Однако хотя эти исследования и свидетельствуют об определенной роли нейронных сетей как посредника для проявления мыслей (нервные соответствия), из их результатов не следует с необходимостью вывод о том, что эти клетки также и производят сами мысли.Гипотеза о том, что сознание и память возникают вследствие деятельности мозга, до сих пор является недоказанным предположением, поскольку пока что нет научного свидетельства соответствия процессов, протекающих в нервной системе, для всех аспектов субъективного опыта. В настоящее время не существует непосредственного свидетельства о том, каким образом нервные клетки или нейронные сети могли бы производить субъективную сущность ума и мыслей. И каким же образом должна «бессознательная» материя, такая, как наш мозг, производить сознание, в то время как мозг состоит исключительно из атомов, молекул и клеток, в которых протекает множество химических и электрических процессов? Нам не известны примеры соответствий между процессами в нервной системе и процессом восприятия, следовательно, есть причины для сомнений в том, что любая система отражения восприятия в нервных клетках может соответствовать чувственному опыту в том, что касается его содержания, а значит, есть основания сомневаться в истинности доктрины «соответствия содержания». Возбуждение нервных клеток всего лишь отражает использование структур нервной системы. Сложно понять, каким образом определенная последовательность возбуждения нервных клеток может сама по себе быть причиной обладающего определенным качеством чувственного опыта. Можно провести сравнение с радиоприемником: вы можете активировать радиоприемник, включив его; вы также можете активировать определенный диапазон, настроившись на нужную длину волны; но вы никак не будете при этом влиять на содержание прослушиваемой передачи. Когда мы включаем приемник, это не значит, что мы воздействуем на программу передач. Доктрина «соответствия содержимого» предполагает, что путем возбуждения определенных нейронных сетей мы всегда будем получать одно и то же содержание мыслей или ощущений. Это выглядит в высшей степени необъяснимым, невероятным и неправдоподобным, поскольку возбуждение нервных клеток - это всего лишь возбуждение нервных клеток; это всего лишь способ кодирования информации. Каким образом разный код может создать разные мысли или чувства?Мозг содержит около 100 миллиардов нервных клеток, 20 миллиардов из них находятся в коре головного мозга. Каждый день отмирает несколько тысяч нервных клеток, а белки и липиды, образующие клеточную мембрану, постоянно обновляются; процесс такого обновления занимает от нескольких дней до нескольких недель (Romijn, 1997). Каждая нерваня клетка имеет от нескольких десятков до нескольких сотен синапсов, которые могут возбуждать или затормаживать другие нервные клетки; на протяжении жизни кора головного мозга постоянно адаптивно модифицирует свою нейронную сеть, изменяя, в том числе, количество и расположение синапсов. Перенос информации между нервными клетками преимущественно происходит благодаря потенциалу действия; при деятельности мозга суммарное электромагнитное поле, создаваемое миллиардами нервных клеток, меняется каждую наносекунду. Похоже, что решающими факторами для свойств обрабатываемой информации являются не количество нервных клеток, точная форма дендритов, расположение синапсов или же работа отдельно взятых нервных клеток, а производные от них переменные высокоструктурированные схемы электромагнитных полей, генерируемых синаптическими контактами дендритов определенных нейронных сетей. Можно считать эти схемы финальным продуктом хаотичного, динамически управляемого процесса самоорганизации, который можно рассматривать как явление квантовой когерентности в биологии (Romijn, 2002). Этот процесс самоорганизации можно сравнить с водоворотом в потоке воды.

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

В поисках сознанияКак может сознание основываться или как-то коррелировать с этими изменчивыми электромагнитными полями? Для того, чтобы попытаться ответить на этот вопрос, теперь следует обратиться к вопросу о влиянии (равным образом о торможении и возбуждении) внешних локализованных магнитных и электрических полей на постоянно меняющиеся электромагнитные поля нейронных сетей.При нейрофизиологических исследованиях применяется транскраниальная магнитная стимуляция (ТМС), при которой создаются локализованные магнитные поля (Hallett, 2000). ТМС может возбуждать или же затормаживать определенные области мозга в зависимости от объема подаваемой энергии, что делает возможной функциональную визуализацию различных областей коры головного мозга и может вызывать временные функциональные нарушения. Эта методика позволяет отследить деятельность в тех или иных областях мозга с точностью до миллисекунды; с ее помощью возможно исследовать участие нейронных сетей коры мозга в тех или иных познавательных процессах. ТМС может влиять на визуальное восприятие статичных и движущихся объектов, прерывая процессы в коре головного мозга на 80-100 миллисекунд. Процессы внутреннего торможения и возбуждения в коре головного мозга, вызываемые в ходе исследований с применением методики парных импульсов ТМС, отражают активность вставочных нейронов в коре головного мозга (Hallett, 2000).Прерывание электрических полей локальных нейронных сетей в различных областях коры мозга также нарушает нормальную мозговую деятельность. Местная электростимуляция височной и теменной долей при хирургическом лечении эпилепсии в ряде случаев позволяла нобелевскому лауреату, нейрохирургу Вайлдеру Пенфилду, вызвать у пациентов отрывочные воспоминания прошлого (однако полного «просмотра» прожитой жизни не было ни разу), переживания света, звуков или музыки, а также - всего однажды - некий внетелесный опыт (ВТО) (Penfield, 1958, 1975). Эти переживания не вызвали никаких изменений во взглядах на жизнь у испытавших их. Эффект внешней магнитной или электростимуляции зависит от интенсивности энергии и времени воздействия. Порой, при малом уровне энергии, стимуляция оказывает возбуждающий эффект. Однако при стимуляции более высокого уровня происходит торможение местных функций коры головного мозга, вызываемое угасанием электрических и магнитных полей нейронных сетей коры мозга. Не так давно был описан случай, когда пациент, страдающий эпилепсией, испытал ВТО благодаря торможению активности коры мозга, вызванной интенсивной внешней электростимуляцией нейронных сетей угловой борозды (Blanke и др., 2002); иногда ВТО может быть вызвано и другими случаями нарушения деятельности нейронных сетей коры головного мозга (Blanke и др., 2004). Приходится заключить, что искусственная местная стимуляция фотонами (то есть электрической или магнитной энергией) нарушает и искажает постоянно меняющиеся электромагнитные поля наших нейронных сетей, таким образом воздействуя на нормальную деятельность мозга и тормозя ее.Могут ли сознание и память быть продуктом или результатом этим постоянно изменяющихся электромагнитных полей? Могут ли эти фотоны быть элементарными носителями сознания (Romijn, 2002)? Некоторые исследователи пытаются создать искусственный интеллект с помощью компьютерных технологий, надеясь воспроизвести программу, порождающую создание. Однако специалист в области квантовой физики Роджер Пенроуз (1996) возражает, утверждая, что алгоритмические вычисления не могут породить математическое мышление. Он предлагает гипотезу, основанную на принципах квантовой механики, для того, чтобы объяснить связь между сознанием и мозгом (Hameroff/Penrose, 1995). А Саймон Беркович подсчитал, что возможностей мозга совершенно недостаточно для того, чтобы производить и хранить всю информацию, содержащуюся в нашей памяти и ассоциативном мышлении на протяжении нашей жизни. Для этого требовалось бы 1024 операций в секунду, что совершенно невозможно для нервных клеток (Berkovich, 19993). Приходится заключить, что вычислительных возможностей мозга недостаточно для того, чтобы хранить все воспоминания и мысленные ассоциации, что у мозга недостаточно возможностей для извлечения информации, и что, вероятно, мозг неспособен к порождению сознания

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Новая концепцияЯ верю, что наука - это поиск объяснений новых тайн, а не цепляние за старые факты и концепции. А наши теперешние медицинские и научные концепции, видимо, совершенно неспособны объяснить все аспекты субъективных переживаний, о которых поведали пациенты, испытавшие ОСП, сопряженные со временной потерей всех функций мозга. Доктор медицинских наук Фредерик ван Эден, известный голландский автор, уже в 1890 г. сделал в одной из своих лекций такое замечание о прогрессе в современной ему науке: «Лично я более чем убежден, что злейший враг науки - это порожденная предубеждением привычка априорно отбрасывать и отказываться исследовать неизвестные прежде факты, которые кажутся необъяснимыми и странными» (Van Eeden, 1897, с. 226). Итак, перед наукой стоит задача - обсудить возможные новые гипотезы, которые позволили бы объяснить взаимосвязанность с сознанием других людей и прежде умерших родственников, о которой рассказывается в отчетах об ОСП, возможность мгновенного и единовременного (нелокализованного) опыта «просмотра» прожитой и «предпросмотра» будущей жизни в измерении, где отсутствуют наши условные, связанные с телом понятия о времени и пространстве, где существуют все события прошлого, настоящего и будущего, а также возможность сохранения ясного сознания, включающего память, самотождественность, познающую способность и возможность восприятия вне собственного безжизненного тела, находясь где-то над ним. Завершением ОСП также может быть опыт возвращения сознания в тело, сопряженный с ощущением телесных ограничений. Почти все аспекты сознания, о которых рассказывали перенесшие остановку сердца, представляются квантоподобными явлениями. Подобно многим другим исследователям, нам приходится заключить, что процессы, описываемые квантовой механикой, могут иметь критическое значение для взаимосвязи сознания и памяти, с одной стороны, и мозга и тела - с другой стороны, как при обычной повседневной жизнедеятельности, так и при смерти мозга или же клинической смерти.Сейчас не место и не время для более детального углубления в квантовую механику, однако я хотел бы обсудить хотя бы некоторые основные аспекты квантовой физики, поскольку они представляются необходимыми для понимания моей концепции потока сознания (Van Lommel, 2004). Рассмотренный выше материал позволяет говорить о поразительном сходстве между содержанием определенных аспектов сознания при ОСП и некоторыми доказанными концепциями квантовой механики, полностью перевернувшими существующие взгляды на наш материальный, проявленный мир, на так называемое «реальное пространство». Эти концепции говорят, что частицы могут распространяться как волны, и, таким образом, быть описаны с помощью волновой функции, применяемой в квантовой механике. Можно доказать, что при одних экспериментах свет ведет себя как частицы (фотоны), а при других - как волны, причем и те, и другие эксперименты безошибочны, что, в свою очередь, значит, что здесь нет объективности, что результат определяется сознанием исследователя и созданными им условиями эксперимента. Согласно Бору волны и частицы являются взаимодополняющими аспектами света (Bohr/Kalckar, 1997). В ходе эксперимента группы исследователей под управлением Аспе (1982), основанного на теореме Белла, в квантовой механике был установлен принцип нелокальности (нелокальной взаимосвязанности). Нелокальность становится возможной благодаря тому, что все события взаимосвязаны и взаимовлияющи, что подразумевает отсутствие локальных причин для некоего события. Фазовое пространство - это невидимое, нелокализованное пространство высших измерений, состоящее из вероятностных волновых полей, где потенциально присутствуют все события прошлого и будущего. Специалист по квантовой физике Дэвид Бом назвал это измерение имплицитным порядком бытия (Bohm, 1980), а Эрвин Ласло назвал эти информационные поля «полем нулевой точки» или «квантовым вакуумом» (Laszlo, 2003, 2004). В этом так называемом «фазовом пространстве» нет материи, все явления описываются принципом неопределенности, и невозможны ни измерения, ни наблюдение (Heisenberg, 1971). Акт наблюдения мгновенно актуализирует вероятность благодаря коллапсу волновой функции. Роджер Пенроуз назвал этот процесс сведения многообразных вероятностей к одному определенному состоянию «объективной редукцией» (Penrose, 1996). Итак, по-видимому, никакое наблюдение невозможно без фундаментального изменения наблюдаемого объекта; в остатке мы имеем лишь субъективность.Квантовая физика не в состоянии объяснить ни сущность сознания, ни тайну жизни; однако в рамках моей концепции она помогает понять переход от полей сознания в фазовом пространстве (если сравнивать их с вероятностными полями квантовой механики) к связанному с телом сознанию в реальном пространстве, присутствующему в обычном состоянии бодрствования, коль скоро они являются двумя взаимодополняющими аспектами сознания (Walach/Hartmann, 2000). Наше целостное и неделимое сознание, включающее декларативную память происходит из этого фазового пространства и «хранится» в нем, а мозг служит всего лишь передаточной станцией для того, чтобы сознание и память были частично приняты бодрствующим аспектом сознания. Можно провести сравнение с Интернетом, содержимое которого не происходит из компьютера, но всего лишь принимается им. В этой концепции сознание не укоренено в том, что относится к области физики и подлежит измерению - в нашем проявленном мире. Вечный волновой аспект нашего неразрушимого сознания, находящийся в фазовом пространстве, обладающий нелокализованной взаимосвязанностью, по своей природе не подлежит измерению средствами физики. Неизмеримое не может быть измерено. Можно провести сравнение с силами гравитации, когда можно измерить лишь физический эффект, в то время как сами силы не могут быть непосредственно продемонстрированы.Жизнь создает переход из фазового пространства в наше проявленное реальное пространство; согласно нашей гипотезе в обычных повседневных условиях, когда мы бодрствуем, жизнь делает возможным прием лишь некоторой части этих полей сознания (волн) принадлежащим нашему физическому телу (частицам) нашим бодрствующим сознанием (или же формирование этого сознания принятой информацией). При жизни сознание обладает как волновым, так и корпускулярным аспектами, и между этими двумя аспектами сознания происходит постоянное взаимодействие. Когда мы умираем, наше сознание более не обладает корпускулярным аспектом (аспектом частиц), но лишь вечным волновым аспектом. Устраняется интерфейс, связывающий сознание и тело.Эта концепция (Van Lommel, 2004) представляет собой комплиментарную, подобную теории о волнах и частицах как аспектах света, а не дуалистическую теорию. Субъективный (осознанный) опыт и соответсвующие ему объективные физические свойства - это два фундаментально различных проявления одной и той же глубинной реальности, лежащей в их основе; они не могут быть сведены друг к другу. Корпускулярный аспект, физический аспект сознания, присутствующего в материальном мире, происходит из волнового аспекта сознания, пребывающего в фазовом пространстве путем коллапса волновой функции в частицы («объективной редукции&raquo :Wink: , а они могут быть измерены при помощи электроэнцефалографии (ЭЭГ), магнитоэнцефалографии (МЭГ), функциональной магнитно-резонансной томографии (фМРТ) и позитронно-эмиссионной томографии (ПЭТ).Различные нейронные сети выполняют роль интерфейса для различных аспектов сознания, что можно продемонстрировать, показывая пациенту различные изображения во время исследований с помощью фМРТ или ПЭТ. Итак, с точки зрения функции нейронные сети следует рассматривать как приемо-передатчики сознания и памяти, но не как их хранилище. Эта новая концепция сознания и взаимоотношения ума и мозга позволяет объяснить все известные элементы ОСП при остановке сердца. Она также совместима с принципом нелокализованной взаимосвязанности с полями сознания других людей в фазовом пространстве. Такая дистанционная, нелокализованная коммуникация была научно продемонстрирована в ходе экспериментов, когда пара субъектов помещалась в отдельные клетки Фарадея, создающие преграду для любого механизма электромагнитной передачи информации. Была использована стимуляция меняющимися визуальными образами для того, чтобы вызвать у стимулируемого реакцию, визуально регистрируемую при помощи ЭЭГ; эта реакция мгновенно воспринималась субъектом, не подвергавшимся стимуляции, что имело следствием мгновенное изменение мозговой активности, отмечаемое при ЭЭГ (Thaheld, 2003; Wackermann и др., 2003).Для понимания этой концепции квантово-механического обоюдного взаимодействия между невидимым фазовым пространством и нашим видимым материальным телом представляется уместным сравнение с современными технологиями всемирной связи. В мире происходит постоянный обмен объективной информацией, передаваемой посредством электромагнитных полей и принимаемой радиоприемниками, телевизорами, мобильными телефонами или же ноутбуками. Мы не отдаем себе отчета в том, что вокруг нас постоянно, днем и ночью присутствуют электромагнитные поля, пронизывающие как нас самих, так и структуры, такие как стены и здания, в том числе и прямо сейчас. Мы начинаем осознавать эти электромагнитные информационные поля лишь тогда, когда пользуемся своим мобильным телефоном или же включаем радио, телевизор или ноутбук. Получаемая нами информация не находится ни в соответствующем устройстве, ни в его деталях; однако благодаря приемнику информация, содержащаяся в электромагнитных полях, может быть наблюдаема с помощью органов чувств и, таким образом, в сознани происходит процесс восприятия. Голос, который мы слышим по телефону, не находится в телефонном аппарате. Концерт, который мы слушаем по радио, передается на наш радиоприемник. Изображения и музыка, которые мы видим и слышим в телефизоре, передаются на наш телеприемник. Интернет не заключен в нашем ноутбуке. Мы можем принимать информацию, передаваемую со скоростью света на расстоянии в сотни и тысячи километров. А если ммы выключим телевизор, то прием прекратится, но передача будет продолжаться. Передаваемая информация по-прежнему присутствует в электромагнитных полях. Прием прерван, однако он не исчез и может быть продолжен в другом месте, при помощи другого телевизора («нелокальность&raquo :Wink: .Согласно моей концепции, основанной на определенных универсальных аспектах сознательных переживаний, о которых рассказывают перенесшие остановку сердца пациенты, можно заключить, что информационные поля нашего сознания, образуемые волнами, коренятся в фазовом пространстве, в невидимом измерении, запредельном времени и пространству, и присутствуют вокруг нас и в нас, пронизывая наше тело. Они актуализуются как наше бодрствующее сознание лишь благодаря деятельности мозга, принимая вид измеримых изменчивых электромагнитных полей. Можно ли сравнить наш мозг с телевизором, принимающим электромагнитные волны и преобразующим их в изображение и звук? Можно ли его также сравнить с телекамерой, преобразующей изображение и звук в электромагнитные волны? Эти волны содержат сущность любой информации, но могут восприниматься нашими чувствами только при помощи необходимых инструментов, таких как телекамера и телевизор. Но когда мозг перестает функционировать, как, например, во время клинической смерти при остановке сердца или же при смерти мозга, память и сознание по-прежнему существуют, однако теряется способность приема, нарушается связь или интерфейс. Во время периода, когда мозг не функционирует, можно иметь осознанные переживания, и это-то и называется ОСП. Итак, в моей концепции сознание не коренится в физическом мире!

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

ЗаключениеНеизбежный вывод, что осознанный опыт возможен независимо от деятельности мозга, вполне может вызвать обширные изменения в принятой в западной медицине научной парадигме, а также, что касается практической стороны, повлиять на актуальные проблемы медицины и этики, такие как отношение к находящимся в коме или умирающим пациентам, проблемы эвтаназии, аборотов, а также изъятия органов для трансплантации у умирающего пациента, когда сердце еще бьется и тело не остыло, но диагностирована смерть мозга. Такое понимание также вызывает фундаментальные изменения в отношении человека к смерти, поскольку практически неизбежным становится вывод, что во время физической смерти осознанный опыт продолжится в ином измерении, в невидимом нематериальном мире, фазовом пространстве, включающем все прошлое, настоящее и будущее. «Смерть - всего лишь конец наших физических аспектов». Исследования ОСП не могут дать нам неоспоримые научные подтверждения такого вывода, поскольку на самом деле люди, испытавшие ОСП, не умерли; однако все они были весьма близки к смерти и их мозг не функционировал. Однако ясно продемонстрировано, что при ОСП осознанный опыт присутствует вне зависимости от деятельности мозга! Итак, мы обладаем телом, но и без тела мы по-прежнему можем иметь осознанный опыт! Необходимо также осознать, что субъективная реальность мира, каким мы видим его вокруг себя, также как и при ОСП, исходит исключительно из нашей осознанности, из нашего сознания.Вопросов пока больше, чем ответов, однако, основываясь на вышеупомянутых теоретических аспектах явно подтвержденного опыта потока сознания, мы должны наконец-то рассмотреть возможность того, что смерть, равно как и рождение, вполне может оказаться простым переходом от одного состояния сознания к другому. Мы также можем заключить, что наше бодрствующее сознание, которое мы переживаем в обыденной жизни, является лишь частным случаем нашего целостного и неделимого сознания. Взаимосвязанность с этим расширенным сознанием может быть опытно пережита в критической медицинской ситуации (ОСП), в острой ситуации при дорожно-транспортном происшествии, когда смерть кажется неизбежной (опыт страха смерти), при медитации или глубоком расслаблении (опыт «просветления», или опыт «единства&raquo :Wink: , в измененных состояниях сознания при регрессивной терапии, гипнозе, изоляции или же при использовании наркотиков типа ЛСД, а также в терминальной стадии жизни («предсмертные видения&raquo :Wink: . Взаимосвязанность с этими информационными полями сознания также объясняет обостренную интуицию, а также вещие сны и видения, равно как и явления в момент смерти и после смерти, такие как контакт с сознанием умирающего на расстоянии, или с прежде умершими родственниками, то есть так называемые «пред- и посмертные переживания» или же «посмертная коммуникация».Это «расширенное» или «углубленное» сознание основано на неразрушимых и постоянно изменяющихся информационных полях, где присутствуют и где доступны всецелое знание, мудрость и Необусловленная Любовь; эти поля сознания заключены в измерении, где нет понятий времени и пространства и где присутствует нелокализованная универсальная взаимосвязанность. Можно назвать его Высшим сознанием, Божественным сознанием или Космическим сознанием. Эрвин Ласло назвал эти информационные поля сознания «полем нулевой точки» или «полем акаши» в квантовом вакууме или, лучше сказать, в космической полноте, где интерференция скалярных волновых полей делает возможной объемную космическую память (Laszlo, 2004). Объемная организация основана на полярной концепции такого порядка, где информация о любом объекте как о целом, локализованном в пределах поля, кодируется, как интерференционный рисунок волновой формы энергии, распределенной по полю. Это делает возможным получение информации об объекте как о целом из любой точки в пределах поля, поскольку интерфериренция волн, кодирующая волновую функцию, простирается настолько, насколько распространяются волны и вечно протяженны во времени. Поскольку любая материя, в том числе и наше материальное тело, на 99,99% представляет собой пустоту («вакуум&raquo :Wink: , все клетки нашего тела (а также входящие в их состав молекулы ДНК) постоянно пронизываются этими информационными полями сознания и взаимоействуют с ними. Когда после процесса умирания, который может длиться от нескольких часов до нескольких дней, наше тело окончательно погибает, остается лишь «мертвая» материя, и мы можем контактировать только с этими вечными и неуничтожимыми полями сознания, или же становимся их частью.БиблиографияAppelby, L. 1989. Near-death experience: Analogous to other stress induced physiological phenomena. British Medical Journal 298:976–977.Aspect, A., J. Dalibard, and G. Roger. 1982. Experimental tests of Bell’s inequality using varying analyses. Physical Review Letters 25:1084.Berkovich, S. Y. 1993. On the information processing capabilities of the brain: Shifting the paradigm. Nanobiology 2:99–107.Blackmore, S. 1993. Dying to live: Science and the near-death experience. London: Grafton—An imprint of Harper Collins Publishers.Blanke, O., S. Ortigue, T. Landis, and M. Seeck. 2002. Stimulating illusory own-body perceptions. The part of the brain that can induce out-of-body experiences has been located. Nature 419:269–270.Blanke, O., Th. Landis, L., Spinelli, and M. Seeck. 2004. Out-of-body experience and autoscopy of neurological origin. Brain 127:243–258.Bohm, D. 1980. Wholeness and the implicate order. Boston and Henley: Routledge and Kegan Paul, London.Bohr, N., and J. Kalckar, Eds. 1997. Collected works. Volume 6: Foundations of Quantum Physics I (1926–1932). Amsterdam, New York: North Holland.Clute, H., and W. J. Levy. 1990. Electroencephalographic changes during brief cardiac arrest in humans. Anesthesiology 73:821–825.Coimbra, C. G. 1999. Implications of ischemic penumbra for the diagnosis of brain death. Brazilian Journal of Medical and Biological Research 32(12):1479–1487.Desmedt, J. E., and D. Robertson. 1977. Differential enhancement of early and late components of the cerebral somatosensory evoked potentials during forced-paced cognitive tasks in man. Journal of Physiology 271:761–782.De Vries, J.W., P. F. A. Bakker, G. H. Visser, J. C. Diephuis, and A. C. Van Huffelen. 1998. Changes in cerebral oxygen uptake and cerebral electrical activity during defibrillation threshold testing. Anesthesia Analgesia 87:16–20.Eccles, J. C. 1988. The effect of silent thinking on the cerebral cortex. Truth Journal, International Interdisciplinary Journal of Christian Thought, 2.Fujioka, M., K. Nishio, S. Miyamoto, K. I. Hiramatsu, T. Sakaki, K. Okuchi, T. Taoka, and S. Fujioka. 2000. Hippocampal damage in the human brain after cardiac arrest. Cerebrovascular Diseases 10(1):2–7.Gallup, G., Jr. 1982. Adventures in immortality. New York: McGraw-Hill.Gopalan, K. T., J. Lee, S. Ikeda, and C. M. Burch. 1999. Cerebral blood flow velocity during repeatedly induced ventricular fibrillation. Journal of Clinical Anesthesia 11(4):290–295.Greyson, B. 2003. Incidence and correlates of near-death experiences in a cardiac care unit. General Hospital Psychiatry 25:269–276.Grof, S., and J. Halifax. 1977. The human encounter with death. New York: Dutton.Hallett, M. 2000.Transcranial magnetic stimulation and the human brain. Nature 406:147–150.Hameroff, S., and R. Penrose. 1995. Orchestrated reduction of quantum coherence in brain microtubules: A model for consciousness. In Scale in conscious experience: Is the brain too important to be left to specialists to study?, Eds. King, J., and Pribram, K., pp. 243–275. Mahwah, N.J.: Lawrence Erlbaum Associates.Heim, A. 1891. Notizen ¨uber den Tod durch Absturz. Jahrbuch des Schweizer Alpenclub, 21:327–337.Heisenberg, W. 1971. Schritte ¨uber Grenze. Munchen: R. Piper & Co Verlag.Herlitz, J., A. Bang, B. Alsen, and S. Aune. 2002. Characteristics and outcome among patients suffering from in hospital cardiac arrest in relation to the interval between collapse and start of CPR. Resuscitation 53(1):21–27.Jansen, K. 1996. Neuroscience, Ketamine and the near-death experience: The role of Glutamate and the NMDA-Receptor, In The Near-Death Experience: A Reader, Eds. L. W. Bailey and J. Yates. 265–282. New York and London: Routledge.Kinney, H. C., J. Korein, A. Panigraphy, P. Dikkes, and R. Goode. 1994. Neuropathological findings in the brain of Karen Ann Quinlan. The role of the thalamus in the persistent vegetative state. New England Journal of Medicine 330(26):1469–1475.Laszlo, E. 2003. The Connectivity Hypothesis. Foundations of an Integral Science of Quantum, Cosmos, Life, and Consciousness. Albany, New York: SUNY Press.Laszlo, E. 2004. Science and the Akashic Field. An integral theory of everything. Rochester, VT: Inner Traditions International.Lempert, T.,M. Bauer, and D. Schmidt. 1994. Syncope and near-death experience. Lancet, 344:829–830.Losasso, T. J., D. A. Muzzi, F. B. Meyer, and F. W. Sharbrough. 1992. Electroencephalographic monitoring of cerebral function during asystole and successful cardiopulmonary resuscitation. Anesthesia Analgesia 75:12–19.Meduna, L. T. 1950. Carbon dioxide therapy: A neuropsychological treatment of nervous disorders. Springfield: Charles C. Thomas.Osis, K., and E. Haraldsson. 1977/1986. At the hour of death. New York, Hasting House.Owens, J. E., E. W. Cook, and I. Stevenson. 1990. Features of “near-death experience” in relation to whether or not patients were near death. Lancet 336:1175–1177.Parnia, S., D. G. Waller, R. Yeates, and P. Fenwick. 2001. A qualitative and quantitative study of the incidence, features and aetiology of near death experiences in cardiac arrest survivors. Resuscitation 48:149–156.Parnia, S., and P. Fenwick. 2002. Near-death experiences in cardiac arrest: Visions of a dying brain or visions of a new science of consciousness. Review article. Resuscitation 52:5–11.Penfield,W. 1958. The excitable cortex in conscious man. Liverpool: Liverpool University Press.Penfield, W. 1975. The mystery of the mind. Princeton, NJ: Princeton University Press.Penrose, R. 1996. Shadows of the mind. Oxford: Oxford University Press.Ring, K., and S. Cooper. 1999. Mindsight: Near-death and Out-of-body experiences in the blind. Palo Alto: William James Center for Consciousness Studies.Roland, P. E. 1981. Somatotopical tuning of postcentral gyrus during focal attention in man. A regional cerebral blood flow study. Journal of Neurophysiology 46:744–754.Roland, P. E., and L. Friberg. 1985. Localization in cortical areas activated by thinking. Journal of Neurophysiology 53:1219–1243.Romijn, H. 1997. About the origin of consciousness.Anew, multidisciplinary perspective on the relationship between brain and mind. Proceedings of the Koninklijke Nederlandse Akademie van Wetenschappen 100(1–2):181–267.Romijn, H. 2002. Are virtual photons the elementary carriers of consciousness? Journal of Consciousness Studies 9:61–81.Sabom, M. B. 1998. Light and death: One doctor’s fascinating account of near-death experiences: “The Case of Pam Reynolds.” In Death: The Final Frontier, Sabom, M. B., pp. 37–52. Michigan: Zondervan Publishing House.Schmied, I., H, Knoblaub, and B. Schnettler. 1999. Todesn¨aheerfahrungen in Ost- undWestdeutschland. Ein empirische Untersuchung. In: Todesnahe: Interdisziplinare Zugange zu Einem Außergew¨ohnlichen Ph¨anomen, Eds. H, Knoblaub and H. G. Soeffner. pp. 65–99. Konstanz: Universitatsverlag Konstanz.Schroter-Kunhardt, M. 1999. Nah-Todeserfahrungen aus Psychiatrisch-Neurologischer Sicht. In Todesnahe: Interdisziplinare Zugange zu Einem Außergewohnlichen Phanomen. Eds. H. L. Knoblaub and H. G., Soeffner. pp. 65–99. Konstanz: Universitatsverlag Konstanz.Smith, D. S.,W. Levy, M. Maris, and B. Chance. 1990. Reperfusion hyperoxia in the brain after circulatory arrest in humans. Anesthesiology 73:12–19.Thaheld, F. 2003. Biological non-locality and the mind-brain interaction problem: Comments on a new empirical approach. Biosystems 2209:1–7.Van Eeden, F. 1897. Studies. Eerste Reeks p. 226. Amsterdam: W.Versluys.Van Lommel, P., R. Van Wees, V. Meyers, and I. Elfferich. 2001. Near-death experience in survivors of cardiac arrest: A prospective study in the Netherlands. Lancet 358:2039–2045.Van Lommel, P. 2004. About the Continuity of our Consciousness. In Advances in Experimental Medicine and Biology. series, 550:115–132. [Brain Death and Disorders of Consciousness. Eds. C. Machado, and D. A. Shewmon, New York, Boston, Dordrecht, London, Moscow: Kluwer Academic/Plenum Publishers]Wackermann, J., C. Seiter, H. Keibel, and H.Walach. 2003. Correlations between electrical activities of two spatially separated human subjects. Neuroscience Letters 336:60–64.Walach, H, and R. Hartmann. 2000. Complementarity is a useful concept for consciousness studies. A Reminder. Neuroendocrinology Letters 21:221–232.Whinnery, J. E., and A. M. Whinnery. 1990. Acceleration-induced loss of consciousness. Archives of Neurology 47:764–776

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Если что — я только перевел статью, и мое мнение может не совпадать, полностью или частично, с мнением её автора  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Как говорили древние латиняне, audiatur et altera pars (пусть будет высушана и другая сторона). Итак, вашему вниманию предлагается разоблачение фокусов критическая статья английского психолога и нейробиолога Джейсона Брейтуэйта. А вы уж сами решайте, кто прав.

Введение

В настоящее время все более популярной становится идея о том, что наличие так называемых «околосмертных переживаний» (ОСП) является серьезным вызовом для текущего научного понимания мозга, ума и сознания (Braude, 2003; Fenwick & Fenwick, 1995; Parnia & Fenwick, 2002; Parnia, Spearpoint & Fenwick, 2007; Parnia, Waller, Yeates & Fenwick, 2001; Ring, 1980; Sabom, 1998, 1982). Не так давно эта идея была вновь выражена в одной авторитетной публикации, привлекшей внимание читателей по всему миру (van Lommel, van Wees, Meyers, & Elfferich, 2001). Она некоторым образом конфликтует со взглядами, преобладающими среди большинства неврологов, согласно которым ум есть функция мозга (см. комплексные обзоры: Gray, 2004; van Hemmen & Sejnowski, 2006; Kanwisher & Duncan, 2004). С точки зрения современной науки, сознание - это продукт деятельности человеческого мозга. Для большинства ученых эта точка зрения вряд ли является спорной или хотя бы безосновательной.

Как и авторы предыдущих исследований (Fenwick & Fenwick, 1995; Parnia & Fenwick, 2002; Parnia, et al., 2001; Ring, 1980; Sabom, 1998), ван Ломмель и его коллеги (2001) утверждают, что результаты их исследования ОСП являются аргументом в пользу необходимости коренного пересмотра общепринятых взглядов на отношения мозга и сознания. При этом подразумевается, что ум может быть отделен от мозга и, таким образом, все мы можем выжить при смерти тела (эта точка зрения известна как сурвивализм). Другие исследователи, напротив, предполагают, что эти переживания являются галлюцинациями, последними видениями, которые порождает обширно расторможенный умирающий мозг (Blackmore, 1996, 1993, 1992, 1990; Braithwaite, 1998; Carr, 1982, 1981; Jansen, 1996, 1990; Saavedra-Aguilar & Gomez-Jeria, 1989). Несмотря на то, что при различных обстоятельствах на процесс смерти мозга могут влиять различные процессы, никто не предполагает, что ум отделен от мозга.

Не следует недооценивать заявления сурвивалистов. Если они справедливы, то необходим поистине коренной пересмотр современной нейрологии и известных нам законов физики. Для того, чтобы согласиться со столь радикальной точкой зрения, по большому счету, необходимы столь же радикальные свидетельства высокой степени достоверности. Подкрепил ли ван Ломмель и его коллеги (2001) свою интерпретацию результатов исследования такими свидетельствами? Нет. Несмотря на популярность среди интересующихся ОСП, исследование ван Ломмеля и его коллег не содержит свидетельств о том, что человеческое сознание выживает после смерти тела. В данной статье я кратко проанализирую фактические и логические ошибки, содержащиеся в анализе данных, который ван Ломмель и его коллеги предлагают в своем исследовании. Следует заметить, что критические замечания к этому исследованию также относятся и к другим исследованиям, авторы которых, основываясь на сходных аргументах, продвигают сурвивалистскую теорию.

Исследование Пима ван Ломмеля и его коллег (2001)

В том, что касается методологии, исследование ван Ломмеля и его коллег (2001) является полезным вкладом в науку. Они осуществили проспективное исследование, объектами которого были 344 успешно реанимированных пациентов с патологиями сердца, 18% из которых рассказали об ОСП (у 12% был ясный и полный опыт ОСП). Авторы исследовали ряд факторов, включая демографические особенности, возраст, анамнез, а также несколько раз проводили опрос пациентов в течение восьми лет. Конечно же, благодаря исследованию было собрано немало полезных данных, так что исследователи, интересующиеся ОСП, поступят правильно, ознакомившись с этой работой. Однако исследование ван Ломмеля и его коллег является проблематичным не столько в том, что касается методов, сколько в плане интерпретаций и выводов.

Ван Ломмель и его коллеги (2001), основываясь на полученных результатах, пришли к выводу, что теперь нам необходим новый подход к феномену сознания - такой подход, который позволил бы не сводить ум к деятельности мозга. Другими словами, ум не является продуктом деятельности мозга и может быть независим от него. Меня беспокоит такой неодуализм. Беспокоит потому, что его основные положения, по-видимому, основаны на мощном сочетании как фактических, так и логических ошибок в понимании роли мозга в осознанном опыте. В настоящей статье я постараюсь показать, что заключения, к которым подводит ван Ломмель со своими коллегами, в лучшем случае являются преждевременными, а в худшем случае - необоснованными. Таким образом, исследование ван Ломмеля никак не может быть серьезным вызовом современному невологическому объяснению ОСП.

Непонимание роли кислородного голодания: 18% недостаточно для подтверждения бессмертия сознания.

Пытаясь оспорить гипотезу умирающего мозга, сурвивалисты раз за разом демонстрируют ее непонимание и неверно ее описывают (например, Fenwick, 1995; Fontana, 1992; Parnia & Fenwick, 2001; Parnia и др., 2001; Smythies, 1992). Исследование ван Ломмеля и его коллег не стало исключением. Основным аргументом против гипотезы умирающего мозга для ван Ломмеля и его коллег послужило то, что всего 18% пациентов вспомнили об ОСП. Это явно (для ван Ломмеля и его коллег) свидетельствует о том, что феномен сознания требует совершенно нового подхода (см. также Fenwick & Fenwick, 1995; Fontana, 1992). Я не согласен с таким выводом. Здесь мы имеем следующую логическую цепочку: как заявляют исследователи, если бы кислородное голодание мозга имело решающее значение для появления описанных переживаний, в то время как у пациентов наблюдался одинаковый уровень кислородного голодания, то все они должны были описать опыт ОСП. Исследователь заявляет (van Lommel и др., 2001, с. 2039):

Если принять чисто физиологическое объяснение, как, например, кислородное голодание мозга, то большинство пациентов, прошедших через клиническую смерть, должны были пережить и ОСП. 

Далее они утверждают (van Lommel и др., 2001, с. 2043):

Результаты нашего исследования показывают, что перечисленные медицинские факторы не влияют на наличие ОСП; несмотря на то, что все пациенты находились в состоянии клинической смерти, у большинства не было ОСП. Более того, отсутствует связь между степенью критичности состояния пациента и наличием или же глубиной переживаний. Если бы ОСП были вызваны исключительно физиологическими факторами вследствие кислородного голодания мозга, такие переживания должны были быть у большинства обследованных пациентов.

Исходя из этого, ван Ломмель и его коллеги заключают, что, коль скоро всего 18% рассказали об ОСП, мы имеем явное свидетельство несостоятельности взгляда на околосмертные переживания как на порождения умирающего мозга. Если бы было так, все пациенты, находившиеся в похожих условиях, должны были бы рассказать об ОСП. Отсюда всего лишь маленький и «логичный» шаг к явному выводу о том, что эти переживания должны иметь паранормальную природу и что они являются указанием на выживание сознания после смерти в той или иной форме. Такая логическая цепочка неосновательна, нелогична и, с научной точки зрения, приводит к ложным выводам.

Прежде чем продолжать, важно прояснить, что ван Ломмель и его коллеги (2001) не имели средств для непосредственного измерения уровня кислородного голодания. Наличие кислородного голодания и его степень неявным образом выводились из элементов опыта пациентов, о которых они упоминали при опросе, а также из медицинской информации, относящейся к природе остановки сердца и его продолжительности. Несмотря на то, что общую суть аргументации можно принять, сам метод явно опосредован и в высшей степени спорен. Вследствие этого выводы, представленные в исследовании, далеко заходят за рамки, очерченные конкретными данными. Не стоит делать жестких выводов об уровне кислородного голодания, когда почти или вовсе не было сделано попыток его непосредственного измерения. А это ставит под вопрос выводы ван Ломмеля и его коллег, поскольку их основной вывод основан на предположении о том, что у всех пациентов был примерно одинаковый уровень кислородного голодания (а это так и не было подтверждено). В пользу такого предположения нет явных свидетельств, а, стало быть, нет явной причины делать это предположение. Таким образом, вся аргументация для подобных заключений является необоснованной. Хотя мы можем согласиться с тем, что пациенты, пережившие более длительный период бездействия сердца, скорее всего испытали и более сильное кислородное голодание, мы понятия не имеем о том, каков именно был этот уровень в каждом конкретном случае, и не можем заключить, что этот уровень у разных пациентов был хотя бы сопоставим. Распределение пациентов по группам в соответствии с продолжительностью остановки сердца также совершенно не может быть показателем содержания кислорода и углекислоты в кровеносных сосудах мозга, поскольку методы реанимации, ее продолжительность и степень эффективности весьма разнятся в каждом конкретном случае (не говоря уже о физических особенностях пациентов).

Далее - и этот момент, возможно, даже более важен - гипотеза умирающего мозга вовсе не говорит об уровне кислородного голодания как о самодовлеющем факторе. Блэкмор (1996, 1993, 1992, 1990) вполне ясно говорит, что здесь важен уровень изменения содержания кислорода в крови или степень скачка уровня содержания кислорода, а не само результирующее процентное содержание (см. также Woerlee, 2003). Если уровень содержания кислорода в крови падает слишком быстро, пациент просто теряет сознание и в его памяти образуется провал. Тогда не будет ни осознанного опыта, ни воспоминаний. Если же кислородное голодание развивается более плавно, пациент находится в полубессознательном спутанном состоянии. А вот средний уровень нарастания кислородного голодания, похоже, в большей степени ведет к интенсивным измененным состояниям сознания и к ОСП (Appleby, 1989; Blackmore, 1996, 1993, 1990; Woerlee, 2003). Этот момент явно выражен в работах Блэкмор; она также описала различные типы кислородного голодания и их последствия для сознательного опыта - однако ван Ломмель и его коллеги полностью игнорируют этот момент или же неверно понимают его. Таким образом, вся логическая аргументация их позиции основана на неверном и весьма упрощенном понимании гипотезы умирающего мозга.

В третьих, ван Ломмель и его коллеги также полностью игнорируют уровень неоднородности тканей мозга, а также мозга и окружающих тканей, а это также  должно влиять на уровень кислородного голодания, его динамику и возможное влияние на переживания пациента. Так, например, что касается неоднородности мозговой ткани, Блэкмор (1993) отметила, что наряду с наличием множества различных видов кислородного голодания (которые вызывают различные нейрофизиологические следствия), определенный уровень кислородного голодания непропорционально влияет на различныве области мозга в зависимости от близости клеток к артериям и капиллярам, плотности клеточной структуры, степени связи клеток между собой, и, в особенности, степень затронутости нервной активности в конкретной области (Blackmore, 1993, 1990; Woerlee, 2003). Различные области головного мозга структурно отличаются количеством нервных клеток, их взаимосвязью и характеристиками, и все они имеют различную потребность в кислороде. Функционально же уровень активности нервных клеток в различных областях мозга неодинаков, и, соответственно, одни области более уязвимы для кислородного голодания, чем другие, в зависимости от текущих потребностей. Что же до различий между пациентами, то ярким свидетельством здесь могут служить результаты исследований, показавших, что у военных летчиков разный порог потери сознания вследствие кислородного голодания, вызванного перегрузками, и что они могут переносить (в определенных пределах) разный уровень кислородного голодания, не теряя при этом сознания (Whinnery, 1997, 1990; см. обсуждение: Blackmore, 1993). В условиях научного исследования можно контролировать уровень перегрузок, однако же при одном и том же уровне мы наблюдаем явные различия в реакции на нее. Эти различия отражают важные физиологические характеристики, которые явно влияют на реакцию организма на внешние раздражители. Итак, один и тот же уровень кислородного голодания по-разному может влиять на опыт пациентов. В исследовании ван Ломмеля и его коллег эти хорошо известные и хорошо документированные аспекты смерти мозга проигнорированы.

Наконец, еще одна логическая неувязка заключается в том, что совершенно неясно, каким именно образом гипотеза о посмертном существовании объясняет восемнадцатипроцентный уровень ОСП. Конечно же, будь посмертное существование реальностью, все пациенты, которые были в состоянии как-то воспринять его, имели бы соответствующий опыт, не правда ли? Иными словами, не является ли проблемой для гипотезы посмертного существования то, что всего 18% опрошенных рассказали о подобных переживаниях? Ван Ломмель и его коллеги ничего об этом не говорят, так что у сурвивалистов нет никакого жизнеспособного объяснения тому, что об ОСП рассказали всего 18% пациентов.  По крайней мере, создается впечатление, что авторы упустили такую возможность.

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Неуместное доверие к данным ЭЭГЗначительное количество исследователей ОСП утверждают, что плоская электроэнцефалограмма (ЭЭГ) может считаться свидетельством полного отсутствия мозговой деятельности (ван Ломмель и его коллеги также пользуются этим аргументом в своей интерпретации результатов исследования; см. также Fenwick & Fenwick, 1995; Parnia & Fenwick, 2001; Parnia et al., 2001; Sabom, 1998). Это заявление совершенно неверно. Конечно же, плоская ЭЭГ коры головного мозга указывает на то, что с мозгом не все в порядке. Если дело не в какой-то технической ошибке или проблеме с контактами, плоская ЭЭГ, скажем так, не особо желанна. Однако же утверждение, что плоская ЭЭГ может служить достоверным свидетельством полного отсутствия мозговой деятельности во всех его областях, необосновано. (Стоит также заметить, что в исследованиях, где из наличия плоской ЭЭГ делаются столь обширные выводы, не содержится информации о коэффициенте усиления электроэнцефалографа, если предположить, что речь идет о цифровых устройствах количественного измерения ЭЭГ. А это было бы важной деталью, поскольку при коэффициенте усиления, выставленном на минимум, любая ЭЭГ может превратиться в почти прямую линию. Плоская ЭЭГ при максимальном коэффициенте является более явным признаком отсутствия активности в новой коре головного мозга, хотя и не говорит, как уже упоминалось, о полном бездействии мозга).Если электроды не вживлены непосредственно в мозг хирургическим путем, ЭЭГ по большей части отражает поверхностную активность коры мозга. Колебания, которые можно видеть на ЭЭГ коры головного мозга, рассматриваются большинством ученых как результат синхронной работы пирамидальных нейронов коры головного мозга. Тогда вполне можно допустить, что структуры мозга, находящиеся глубоко в субкортикальной области, могут функционировать и даже находиться в состоянии, близком к припадку, при отсутствии каких-либо признаков активности в коре головного мозга (см. свидетельства, основанные на электростимуляции и искусственной индукции припадков: Gloor, 1986; Gloor, Olivier, Quesney, Andermann, & Horowitz, 1982). И в самом деле, свидетельства, которые приводит Глур (1986), говорят о том, что межприпадочная разрядка нейронов исключительно в области гиппокампа или же миндалевидного тела более чем достаточна для того, чтобы вызвать сложные осмысленные галлюцинации - нет нужды в воздействии на кору головного мозга!Еще один сходный аргумент заключается в том, что в некоторых случаях ОСП на ЭЭГ отстутствовал рисунок, характерный для галлюцинаций, вызванных припадочными состояниями, даже если сама ЭЭГ не была плоской (Fenwick & Fenwick, 1995). В таком случае, из допущения о том, что ОСП - это галлюцинаторный процесс, основанный на растормаживании нервных клеток, следует логический вывод о том, что это растормаживание должно четко прослеживаться на ЭЭГ во время галлюцинаций.Однако результаты исследований не на руку сторонникам сурвивалистской теории. Тао, Рэй, Хевс-Эберсол и Эберсол (2005) сравнивали данные ЭЭГ, полученные у страдающих эпилепсией пациентов путем хирургического вживления электродов в глубинные субкортикальные области мозга или же рядом с этими областями, а также данные ЭЭГ, снятые с электродов, закрепленных на коже пациентов, и измеряющих активность коры мозга. Результаты были ошеломляющие. Тао и его коллеги показали, что в 90% случаев, когда отмечалась широкоамплитудная пароксизмальная активность мозга, колебания должны были захватить 10 см2 мозговой ткани для того, чтобы отразиться на ЭЭГ, снятой с коры головного мозга. Иными словами, хирургически вживленные электроды ясно фиксировали обширную припадочную активность мозга, в то время как эта активность никак не отражалась на ЭЭГ, снятой с электродов, закрепленных на коже головы, пока она не начинала охватывать более чем 10 см2 объема мозга. А это немалый объем.Более того: недавнее исследование, где для наблюдения за припадочными процессами применялись как ЭЭГ, так и функциональная магнитно-резонансная томография (фМРТ), показало, что данные фМРТ, фиксирующие уровень кислорода в крови, показали значительный всплеск местной нервной активности в коре головного мозга, никак не отраженный в данных ЭЭГ (Kobayashi, Hawco, Grova, Dubeau, & Gotman, 2006). Это особо поразительно, поскольку интенсивная припадочная активность имела место как раз в той области мозга, в непосредственной близости от которой находились электроды, фиксирующие ЭЭГ. Кобаяси и его коллеги отметили этот удивительный момент: ЭЭГ полностью проигнорировала ту область, где имели место наиболее обширные процессы нейронной разрядки, несмотря на то, что эта область также находилась в пределах коры мозга.Для исследователей ОСП отсюда следует ясный вывод о том, что ЭЭГ не может являться высокодостоверным критерием активности нервных клеток. Даже высокоамплитудный припадок может никак не запечатлеться на ЭЭГ, если он не затрагивает достаточный объем мозговой ткани. Подведем итог: вера в то, что плоская ЭЭГ говорит о полном отсутствии нервной активности, представляется крайне неуместной. В этих случаях можно говорить о «ложноположительных» результатах («положительных» с точки зрения сурвивалиста, которому хотелось бы использовать подобные случаи как свидетельства смерти мозга). Более того, даже при наличии ЭЭГ весьма значительная припадочная активность (которой достаточно для возникновения галлюцинаторных видений) может никак не фиксироваться на ЭЭГ, отражающей активность коры головного мозга при помощи электродов, закрепленных на коже головы. Заметьте, что вышеприведенные опытные данные основаны на наблюдении мозга, пораженного эпилепсией, активность которого весьма широкоамплитудна. Возможно, что они еще более убедительны в случае нормального, не затронутого эпилепсией мозга, в котором, как правило, не наблюдаются столь высокоамплитудные синхронные колебания.

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

О чем на самом деле говорит гипотеза умирающего мозга: важность нервного растормаживанияЕсли подробно рассмотреть точку зрения, согласно которой ОСП являются порождениями умирающего мозга, то становится ясно, что те, кто считают ее главным элементом кислородное голодание мозга, на самом деле упускают из виду саму суть этой гипотезы. Вследствие этого значительная часть аргументов простив гипотезы умирающего мозга балансируют на грани несостоятельности. Когда мы говорим о процессе умирания мозга, то главным является не наличие или отсутствие кислородного голодания само по себе, а процесс нервного растормаживания. Так что, вероятно, будет более корректно определение гипотезы умирающего мозга как модели, описывающей ОСП в терминах восприятия, порождаемого процессами в расторможенном мозге (Blackmore, 1996, 1993, 1992, 1990; Braithwaite, 1998; Carr, 1982, 1981; Jansen, 1996, 1990; Saavedra-Aguilar & Gomez-Jeria, 1989; Woerlee, 2003). Разумеется, такое нервное растормаживание может быть вызвано кислородным голоданием, и, скорее всего, когда мы имеем дело с продолжительной околосмертной ситуацией, присутствует и кислородное голодание, но на самом деле процесс растормаживания может быть спровоцирован множестовм психологических и неврологических факторов, таких как аффект растерянности, различные травмы, сенсорная депривация, всевозможные болезни и патологии, как эпилепсия или мигрень, употребление наркотиков и стимуляция мозга (см. подробные обзоры: Appleby, 1989; Baldwin, 1970; Blackmore, 1993; Sacks, 1995; Siegal, 1980). Все эти состояния - без исключения - вызывают нервное растормаживание и приступообразную нервную деятельность и могут сопровождаться аурой и галлюцинациями.В таком случае для возниконовения галлюцинаторных видений вовсе нет принципиальной необходимости в наличии кислородного голодания. Однако в тех случаях, когда пациент находится при смерти или в течение продолжительного периода времени страдает от сердечной недостаточности, вполне вероятно (то есть логично предоложить) наличие кислородного голодания в той или иной мере. Тем не менее, хотя кислородное голодание является одним из возможных источников растормаживания, оно ни в коей мере не является единственным источником. Кроме того, из гипотезы умирающего мозга следует, что при больших уровнях нервного растормаживания следует ожидать и более живых, глубоких и значительных ОСП. Раз так, ОСП, имевшие место в ситуациях, когда человек действительно был близок к смерти (а, стало быть, можно предположить, что и уровень растормаживания был выше), должны быть более живыми, глубокими, детальными и осмысленными, чем переживания людей, которые всего лишь полагали, что они близки к смерти. Именно это и было обнаружено в ходе исследований (Drab, 1981; Gabbard & Twemlow, 1984; Gabbard, Twemlow, & Jones, 1981; Owens, Cook, & Stevenson, 1990).В пользу предположения о том, что в основе подобных поразительных ощущений лежит процесс нервного растормаживания, свидетельствует также весьма ограниченная выносливость мозга в ненормальных ситуациях и его типичная реакция на такие ситуации. Наиболее обычной реакцией мозга на критическую ситуацию является нервное растормаживание и припадочная активность. Исследования показали, что весьма незначительных изменений в нервной системе более чем достаточно для того, чтобы повлиять на тонкий баланс процессов в мозге. Так, 10-15% снижения выброса ГАМК (гамма-аминомасляной кислоты) достаточно для того, чтобы значительно увеличить распространение припадочноподобной активности в тканях коры головного мозга, а изменение содержания калия в межклеточном пространстве всего на несколько миллимолей способно превратить устойчивую нейронную структуру в эпилептогенную (Chagnac-Amitai & Connors, 1989; Haglund & Schwartzkroin, 1990; Korn, Giacchino, Chamberlin, & Dingledine, 1987). Эти значения вполне соответствуют нормальной мозговой деятельности. Так что на самом деле вопрос не в том, может ли растормаживание или припадочная активность участвовать в формировании ОСП, а скорее в том, как пишет Швартцкройн (1997), почему нервные припадки - сравнительно нечастое явление и почему все мы не находимся в непрерывном припадке!Есть и еще одна головоломка для сурвивалистов: для того, чтобы вспомнить какой-либо опыт (предполагается, что имело место некое чувственное восприятие), прежде всего необходимо, чтобы этот опыт был закодирован и представлен в памяти. Применительно к ОСП это значит, что для записи, представления и хранения опыта (пусть даже лишь проблеска посмертного опыта) необходим определенный уровень нервной деятельности. При современном уровне развития науки совершенно непонятно, как можно вспомнить некий опыт, не задействуя собственно память. Сам факт «вспоминания» этих переживаний прежде всего наводит на мысль о том, что во время переживаний память функционировала и записывала переживания (а это значит, что во время переживания в отделах мозга, ответственных за эти переживания, имела место нервная деятельность).Конечно, ложные воспоминания показывают, что мы можем «вспомнить» нечто, не имевшее места в действительности, и считать это истиной; однако зачастую такие ложные воспоминания основываются на ошибочных связях между другой информацией, записанной и представленной в нашей памяти (см. Brainerd & Reyna, 2005). Даже для ложных воспоминаний требуется неповрежденная память - хотя бы частично неповрежденная. А некоторые сурвивалисты утверждают, что мозг в околосмертном состоянии слишком нестабилен, чтобы порождать живые галлюцинации, а потому процессы в мозге не могут служить объяснением для ОСП (Fenwick & Fenwick, 1995; Parnia & Fenwick, 2002; Parnia, et al., 2001). Однако эти исследователи сталкиваются с логической неувязкой: если мозг слишком неустойчив для того, чтобы порождать галлюцинации, как же он может быть достаточно стабильным для того, чтобы «запомнить» мистический опыт? Проблема еще и в том, что такое заявление фактически неверно; все модели деятельности мозга, при которых имеет место процесс растормаживания, могут включать устойчивые живые галлюцинации (см. примеры у Blackmore, 1993; Cowan, 1982; Sacks, 1995). На самом деле расторможенный мозг в состоянии породить даже более «живые» и устойчивые переживания, чем переживания в нашей обыденной жизни, поскольку они происходят на фоне бешеной нервной активности, пусть и на протяжении короткого периода. Сурвивалисты также предполагают, что стабильная нервная деятельность и стабильное восприятие - это одно и то же, в то время как это вовсе не так.Вот коренной логический изъян всего этого направления исследований: как можно запомнить некое событие без работающей, функционирующей нервной системы? Если мозг мертв - как утверждают сурвивалисты - то, разумеется, мертва и память. Если же память мертва, то как люди могут что-либо запомнить - пусть даже запоминаемые переживания носили мистический характер? Единственным выходом для сурвивалиста будет введение каких-то новых непроверенных предположений и степеней свободы, призыванных, прежде всего, найти объяснение с неких паранормальных позиций. Но это неразумно. Во-первых, мы нарушаем принцип бритвы Оккама, вводя явно неоправданные предположения. Во-вторых, мы уходим от вопроса, априорно предполагая, что нуждающееся в аргументации предположение истинно, и лишь затем подыскивая аргументы. Таким образом, мы имеем дело с безнадежным случаем порочного круга. Аргументы сурвивалистов работают только в том случае, если мы допускаем истинность неких дополнительных непроверяемых сверхъестественных идей. А это серьезная логическая ошибка, сводящая на нет всю аргументацию.Наконец, сурвивалисты не могут отрицать тот факт, что наш мозг постоянно старается осмыслить получаемую им противоречивую информацию, чтобы найти устойчивую и связную интерпретацию. Если он сталкивается с непривычной, странной и необычной информацией, полученной от органов чувств, и с непривычным контекстом этой информации, то неудивительно, что в результате получится непривычное, странное и необычное осознанное переживание (Cooney & Gazzaniga, 2003). Это вполне укладывается в последние данные когнитивной психологии, науки о познании и неврологии, которые рассматривают протекающий в нервной системе процесс познания как активный процесс построения тех или иных моделей восприятия. В соответствии с общей научной картиной, вырисовывающейся в последнее время, даже устойчивый осознанный опыт в каком-то смысле является фикцией; но это куда меньшая фикиця, нежели возможные альтернативные реальности. В этом смысле устойчивое восприятие и даже само сознание можно рассматривать как некую контролируемую галлюцинацию (Bentall, 1990; Claxton, 2005; Morgan 2003). Поняв, что даже нормальное восприятие можно до известной степени рассматривать как устойчивую и эффективную галлюцинацию, естественно перейти к пониманию ОСП как к продолжению этого естественного процесса. Тогда ОСП оказывается всего лишь большей фантазией, которая выполняет кратковременную задачу представления реальности для сознания в условиях отсутствия более привычной для нас и устойчивой реальности, с которой мы имеем дело посредством наших чувств (Blackmore, 1993; Braithwaite, 1998; Claxton, 2005; Morgan, 2003).

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Прочие недопонимания общего характераТот факт, что многие составляющие ОСП весьма схожи с переживаниями, связанными с различными патологиями и болезнями, особыми состояниями нервной системы (такими как шизофрения, аутоскопия, синдром Шарля Бонне, мигреневая аура, эпилептическая аура) и различными видами непосредственной стимуляции головного мозга, является для неврологов сильным аргументом в пользу того, что подобные переживания имеют некое соответствие в процессах, протекающих в нервной системе (Bentall, 2003; ffytche, 2000, 1999, 1998; Gloor, 1986; Gloor et al., 1982; Bear, 1979; Halgren, Walter, Cherlow, & Crandall, 1978; Sacks, 1995; Siegal, 1980, 1977). Нет такой составляющей ОСП, которая была бы уникальна для околосмертного состояния.Сурвивалисты игнорируют это сильное сходство и предпочитают обращать внимание на различия, носящие второстепенный характер; ван Ломмель и его коллеги (2001) также не преминули внести свой вклад в эту путаницу. Рассматривая переживания, связанные с непосредственной электростимуляцией мозга, они утверждают (an Lommel et al., 2001, p. 2044):Однако такие воспоминания фрагментарны и отрывочны, в отличие от панорамного «повторения» прожитой жизни, которое может присутствовать в ОСП. При искусственно вызванных переживаниях может иметь место исключительный внетелесный опыт. Однако индуцированные состояния редко вызывают процесс трансформации личности. Таким образом, искусственно вызванный опыт не идентичен ОСП...Во-первых, это утверждение не вполне верно. Пациенты, у которых проводилась стимуляция мозга, рассказывают о живых и осмысленных переживаниях (см. Gloor, 1986; Gloor et al., 1982; Bear, 1979; Halgren et al., 1978). Во-вторых, ван Ломмель и его коллеги игнорируют в своем анализе критическую роль условий, в которых проводился эксперимент. При электростимуляции мозга пациент, как правило, находится в сознании, он знает, чего следует ожидать, расслаблен и находится в постоянном взаимодействии с хирургом (Gloor, 1986; Gloor et al., 1982; Halgren et al., 1978; Penfield, 1955; Penfield & Perot, 1963). В свою очередь, коллектив хирургов также находится в постоянном общении с пациентом. Это совершенно другое дело, нежели типичные условия наблюдения ОСП, когда пациент находится в полубессознательном (это в лучшем случае) состоянии и, вероятно, пребывает в состоянии психической травмы, растерянности, дезориентации и диассоциации с оружающим миром. Конечно же, разумно будет предположить, что незначительные расхождения между ОСП и переживаниями при экспериментальной стимуляции мозга до известной степени объясняются вышеуказанными значительными различиями в условиях эксперимента. И, конечно же, это гораздо более вероятное заключение, нежели предположение о двойственности мозга и ума.Далее, причина того, что переживания при искусственно моделированном опыте могут быть более краткими и отрывочными, кроется вовсе не в особом статусе ОСП, а, скорее, в том, что хирург осуществляет временную стимуляцию тех или иных скоплений нервных клеток, пытаясь «поймать» ту разновидность ауры, которая, по словам пациента, является частью эпилептического состояния. При таких условиях предполагается, что стимуляция должна быть краткой, локализованной и контролируемой - а это совсем другое дело, нежели обширная интенсивная судорожная активность, которая с большой вероятностью распространится в большем объеме тканей мозга. Хирург всего лишь старается вызвать ауру, но не массивную судорожную активность. Конечно же, задачей хирурга не является индуцировать глубокие, осмысленные и длительные духовные переживания. Как правило, до того, как начинается поиск ауры, имеют место различные переживания. Когда же удается определить область мозга, ответственную за те или иные ощущения (ауру), можно начинать хирургическое вмешательство.Игнорировать эти коренные различия в условиях эксперимента - значит оказывать медвежью услугу как точности этих исследований по стимуляции мозга, так и тому, как они используются в теоретическом обосновании гипотезы умирающего мозга. Теория умирающего мозга говорит, что тот факт, что весьма схожие переживания имеют место при непосредственном воздействии на ткани мозга, явно свидетельствует о роли мозга в ОСП. Эта теория вовсе не утверждает, что переживания в обоих случаях должны быть идентичными - просто потому, что сами случаи не идентичны! Представим это более наглядно: вообразите, что вы затерялись в городской сутолоке и вам нужно найти дорогу домой. Если город вам знаком, ощущение будет совершенно иным, нежели если он вам совершенно незнаком и чужд. И это несмотря на то, что в обоих случаях мы имеем дело с одним и тем же процессом - вы оказались в затруднительном положении.Ван Ломмель и его коллеги (2001) допускают еще одну общую ошибку, характерную для исследований ОСП; обсуждая и интерпретируя свои исследования, они говорят об одновременности ОСП и наличия плоской ЭЭГ. Они спрашивают (van Lommel et al., 2001, p. 2044):Как возможно обладать ясным сознанием вне собственного тела во время клинической смерти, когда мозг больше не функционирует, а ЭЭГ представляет собой прямую линию?Этот вопрос натянут и ошибочен. Он ошибочен, потому что нет документированных случаев, ясно показывающих, что ОСП имели место как раз в то время, когда ЭЭГ была плоской. Это всего лишь предположение. Да, может иметь место плоская ЭЭГ, а пациент может рассказать об ОСП, но нет свидетельств о том, что эти два события имели место одновременно. Хотя некоторые исследователи пытались привести аргументы в пользу связи между ними (Fenwick & Fenwick, 1995; Parnia & Fenwick, 2002; Parnia et al., 2001; Sabom, 1998), другие исследователи поставили эту связь под вопрос и показали, что в действительности она отсутствует - по крайней мере, так на сегодняшний день обстоит дело в случаях, исследованных и отслеженных независимыми исследователями (Blackmore, 1993; Braithwaite, 1998; French, 2001). Итак, мы имеем дело с натяжкой -  предполагается, что исходная посылка верна, в то время как ее истинность так и не была доказана. Таким образом, сам вопрос бессмысленен. Справедливости ради отмечу, что команда ван Ломмеля - не единственные, кто допустил эту ошибку; однако их исследование - одно из последних и наиболее влиятельных среди содержащих ее. Далее, как уже было показано, ввиду того, что плоская ЭЭГ вовсе не обязательно указывает на полное отсутствие мозговой активности, даже наличие таких случаев не было бы убедительным свидетельством о том, что переживания имели место в то время, как мозг был мертв. Напротив, такая аргументация - чуть больше, чем сочетание недостаточных познаний в науке о мозге, выборочном доверии к свидетельствам и некритического приятия устных рассказов.Как и другие исследователи, ван Ломмель и его коллеги (2001, p. 2044) подразумевают, что ОСП представляют собой серьезную проблему для современной нейрологии:Научное исследование ОСП приводит нас к границам наших медицинских и нейрофизиологических представлений о пределах человеческого сознания и взаимоотношения ума и мозга.Однако аргументы, которыми автор пользуется для подкрепления своего утверждения, крайне неубедительны. Хотя гипотеза умирающего мозга далека от завершенности, ее никак не назовешь отжившей и устаревшей. Все научные теории постоянно должны пересматриваться и, возможно, отвергаться - гипотеза умирающего мозга не составляет исключения. На самом деле это и есть процесс научного познания. По мере прогресса современной неврологии гипотезу умирающего мозга ждет серьезный пересмотр - хотя этот пересмотр вряд ли будет в пользу сурвивалистов. Да, ОСП следует рассматривать как вполне законную область нейрологических исследований и, конечно же, ученые могут многое узнать о мозге и его познавательной деятельности, исследуя такие случаи. Однако сложно увидеть, что можно узнать, основываясь на паранормальной точке зрения сурвивалистов, которые априорно считают истинными те положения, которые они пытаются обосновать, делают ненужные дополнительные предположения, представляют в ложном свете современное состояние науки и чей анализ имеющихся фактов представляет собой нечто невразумительное. С точки зрения науки доверие к сурвивалистской позиции - по крайней мере, сейчас - неуместно.

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

ЗаключениеИсследование ван Ломмеля - это важная работа, опубликованная в весьма влиятельном медицинском журнале и получившая всемирную известность. Но, хотя в том, что касается методологии, исследование было проведено на уровне и является ценным вкладом в своей области, предложенная авторами интерпретация результатов в лучшем случае производит впечатление фантастической. Допущенные в интерпретации результатов исследования логические и фактические ошибки, похоже, характерны для работ в этой области; с течением времени их не становится меньше. Подобно множеству предыдущих работ, исследование ван Ломмеля и его коллег является чуть больше, чем попыткой распространения недостаточного понимания науки о мозге; это, видимо, характерно для сурвивалистского подхода. Из аргументов, выдвигаемых сурвивалистами против гипотезы умирающего мозга, мне не известен ни один, который на самом деле точно представлял бы эту гипотезу. Работа ван Ломмеля и его коллег не стала исключением. Их аргументы - в лучшем случае неосознанные (а в худшем - сознательные) попытки обойти ключевые моменты. Если бы в будущем сурвивалисты постарались корректно характеризовать и представить гипотезу умирающего мозга, прежде чем спорить с ней, конечно же, они смогли бы внести уникальный вклад в посвященную данному вопросу литературу со своей точки зрения.Важно прояснить, что ван Ломмель и его коллеги не представили никаких свидетельств того, что ум или сознание - это нечто отдельное от процессов, происходящих в мозге. Кроме того, у их пациентов не были непосредственно измерены ни уровень кислородного голодания, ни уровень электрической активности нейронов головного мозга. Полученные ими результаты полностью согласовываются с данными современной неврологии и вписываются в понимание ОСП в рамках гипотезы умирающего мозга. Таким образом, исследование вовсе не представляет собой вызова ни психологическому, ни неврологическому объяснению ОСП. Отсюда видно, что их заявление о необходимости новой науки о сознании (основанной на некоем дуализме) необоснованно и излишне. А поскольку убедительных свидетельств выживания сознания после смерти нет, становится ясно, что сурвивалистская точка зрения по-прежнему основана на вере.БиблиографияAppleby, L. (1989). Near death experience: Analogous to other stress induced phenomena. British Medical Journal, 298, 976-977.Baldwin, M. (ed.). (1970). Neurological Syndromes and Hallucinations. New York: Plenum.Bear, D. M. (1979). Temporal lobe epilepsy: A syndrome of sensory-limbic hyperconnection. Cortex, 15, 357-384.Bentall, R. P. (1990). The illusion of reality: A review and integration of psychological research on hallucination. Psychological Bulletin, 107, 82-95.Bentall, R. P. (2003). Madness Explained: Psychosis and Human Nature. London: Penguin Books.Blackmore, S. J. (1990). Minds, brains and death. In A. Scott (ed.), Frontiers in Science (pp. 36-49.). Oxford: Blackwell.Blackmore, S. J. (1992). Glimpse of an after-life or just the dying brain? Psi Researcher, 6, 2-3.Blackmore, S. J. (1993). Dying to Live: Science and the Near Death Experience. London: Grafton.Blackmore, S. J. (1996). Near death experiences. Journal of the Royal Society of Medicine, 89, 73-76.Brainerd, C. J., & Reyna, V. F. (2005). The Science of False Memory. New York: Oxford University Press.Braithwaite, J.J. (1998). Anomalous cognition: Psychologically modelling specific paranormal experiences as instances of anomalous cognition: Implications from and for the contemporary cognitive neurosciences. University of Lancaster (UK). Unpublished Dissertation.Braude, S. (2003). Immortal Remains: The Evidence for Life after Death. Lanham, MD: Rowman & Littlefield.Carr, D. B. (1981). Endorphins at the approach of death. The Lancet, 1(8216), 390.Carr, D. B. (1982). Pathophysiology of stress-induced limbic lobe dysfunction: A hypothesis relevant to near-death experience. Anabiosis: The Journal of Near Death Studies, 2, 75-89.Chagnac-Amitai, Y., & Connors, B.W. (1989). Synchronised excitation and inhibition driven by intrinsically bursting neurons in neocortex. Journal of Neurophysiology, 62, 1149-1162.Claxton, G. (2005). The Wayward Mind. London: Little, Brown.Cooney, J. W., & Gazzaniga, M. S. (2003). Neurological disorders and the structure of human consciousness. Trends in Cognitive Sciences, 7, 161-165.Cowan, J. D. (1982). Spontaneous symmetry breaking in large scale nervous activity. International Journal of Quantum Chemistry, 22, 1059-1082.Drab, K. (1981). The tunnel experience: Reality or hallucination? Anabiosis: The Journal of Near Death Studies, 1, 126- 152.Fenwick, P., & Fenwick, E. (1995). The Truth in the Light. London: BCA Books.ffytche, D. H. (2000). Imaging conscious vision. In T. Metzinger (Ed.), Neural Correlates of Consciousness (pp. 221-229.). Cambridge, Massachusetts: MIT Press.ffytche, D. H., & Howard, R. J. (1999). The perceptual consequences of visual loss: Positive pathologies of vision. Brain, 122, 1247-1260.ffytche, D. H., Howard, R. J., Brammer, M. J., David, A., Woodruff, P., & Williams, S. (1998). The anatomy of conscious vision: an fMRI study of visual hallucinations. Nature Neuroscience, 1, 738-742.Fontana, D. (1992). NDEs – not just the dying brain. Psi Researcher, 7, 4-6.French, C. C. (2001). Dying to know the truth: Visions of a dying brain, or false memories? The Lancet, 358, 2010-2011.Gabbard, G. O., & Twemlow, S. W. (1984). With the Eyes of the Mind. New York. Praeger.Gabbard, G. O., Twemlow, S. W., & Jones, F. C. (1981). Do “near death experiences” occur only near death? The Journal of Nervous and Mental Disease, 169, 374 377.Gloor, P. (1986). Role of the limbic system in perception. memory, and affect: Lessons from temporal lobe epilepsy. In B. K. Doane & K. E. Livingstone (Eds.), The Limbic System: Functional Organization and Clinical Disorders. New York: Raven Press.Gloor, P., Olivier, A., Quesney, L. F., Andermann, F., & Horowitz, S. (1982). The role of the limbic system in experiential phenomena of temporal lobe epilepsy. Annals of Neurology, 12, 129-144.Gray, J. (2004). Consciousness: Creeping up on the Hard Problem. New York: Oxford University Press.Haglund, M. M., & Schwartzkroin, P. A (1990). Role of Na-K pump potassium regulation and IPSPs in seizures and spreading depression in immature rabbit hippocampal slices. Journal of Neurophysiology, 63, 225-239.Halgren, E., Walter, R. D., Cherlow, D. G., & Crandall, P. H. (1978). Mental phenomena evoked by electrical stimulation of the human hippocampal formation and amygdala. Brain, 101, 83-117.Jansen, K. (1996). Neuroscience, ketamine and the near death experience: The role of glutamate and the NMDA receptor. In L. W. Bailey & J. Yates (Eds.), The Near Death Experience: A Reader (pp. 265-282.). New York: Routledge.Kanwisher, N., & Duncan, J. (Eds.). (2004). Functional Neuroimaging of Visual Cognition: Attention and Performance (XX). New York: Oxford University Press.Kobayashi, E., Hawco, C. S., Grova, C., Dubeau, F., & Gotman, J. (2006). Widespread and intense BOLD changes during brief focal electrographic seizures. Neurology, 66, 1049- 1055.Korn, S. J., Giacchino, J. L., Chamberlin, N. L., & Dingledine, R. (1987). Epileptiform burst activity induced by potassium in the hippocampus and its regulation by GABAmediated inhibition. Journal of Neurophysiology, 57, 325-340.Morgan, M. (2003). The Space Between our Ears: How the Brain Represents Visual Space. London: Weidenfeld & Nicolson.Owens, J. E., Cook, E. W., & Stevenson, I. (1990). Features of the near-death experience in relation to whether or not patients were near death. The Lancet, 336, 1175-1177.Parnia, S., & Fenwick, P. (2002). Near death experiences in cardiac arrest: Visions of a dying brain or visions of a new science of consciousness. Resuscitation, 52, 5-11.Parnia, S., Spearpoint, K., & Fenwick, P. (2007). Near death experiences, cognitive function and psychological outcomes of surviving cardiac arrest. Resuscitation, 74, 215-221.Parnia S., Waller, D. G., Yeates R, & Fenwick P. (2001) A qualitative and quantitative study of the incidence, features and aetiology of near death experiences in cardiac arrest survivors. Resuscitation, 48, 149–156.Penfield, W. (1955). The twenty-ninth Maudsley lecture: The role of the temporal cortex in certain psychical phenomena. The Journal of Mental Science, 101, 451 465.Penfield, W., & Perot, P. (1963). The brain’s record of auditory and visual experience. Brain, 86, 595-696.Ring, K. (1980). Life at Death: A Scientific Investigation of the Near-Death Experience. New York: Coward, McCann and Geohegan.Saavedra-Aguilar, J. C., & Gomez-Jeria, J. S. (1989). A neurobiological model for near death experiences. Journal of Near Death Experiences, 7, 205-222.Sabom, M. B. (1982). Recollections of Death. London: Corgi.Sabom, M. B. (1998). Light and Death: One Doctor’s Fascinating Account of Near-Death Experiences. Michigan: Zondervan.Sacks, O. (1995). Migraine. London: Picador. Schwartzkroin, P. A. (1997). Origins of the epileptic state. Epilepsia, 38, 853-858.Siegal, R. K. (1977). Hallucinations. Scientific American, 237, 132-140.Siegal, R. K. (1980). The psychology of life after death. American Psychologist, 35, 911-931.Smithies, J. (1992). On the dying brain hypothesis. Psi Researcher, 7, 2-3.Tao, J. X., Ray, A., Hawes-Ebersole, S., & Ebersole, J. S. (2005). Intracranial EEG substrates of scalp EEG interictal spikes. Epilepsia, 46, 669-676.van Hemmen, J. L., & Sejnowski, T. J. (Eds.). (2006). 23 Problems in Systems Neuroscience. New York: Oxford University Press.van Lommel, P., van Wees, R., Meyers, V., & Elfferich, I. (2001). Near-death experience in survivors of cardiac arrest: A prospective study in the Netherlands. The Lancet, 358, 2039- 2045.Whinnery, J. E. (1997). Psychophysiologic correlates of unconsciousness and near-death experiences. Journal of Near- Death Studies, 15, 231–258.Whinnery, J. E. (1990). Acceleration-induced loss of consciousness: A review of 500 episodes. Archives of Neurology, 47, 764-776.Woerlee, G. M. (2003). Mortal minds: The biology of neardeath experiences. New York: Prometheus Books.

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Поляков (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Скорее всего, я какие-то термины перевел неправильно. Если тут есть медики или биологи — буду благодарен за замечания к переводу.

----------

Aion (24.08.2013), Lungrig (24.08.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Материализм же давно столкнулся с проблемой зависимости от наблюдений и несводимостью,


На *квантовом* уровне.

----------


## Alex

Вообще неправда, что наука — это такой "заговор материалистов". Наука, прежде всего — это такая методология познания. Мировоззренческие выводы на тему "курица или яйцо" пускай делают философы, а задача науки — построение непротиворечивой картины мира на основании имеющихся данных. Пока у науки нет средств для непосредственного наблюдения "души", "ума" или "сознания" — нет и возможности делать соответствующие выводы и синтезировать из них какую-то картину, а, стало быть, "идеалистические теории" ненаучны (не обязательно "ложны", а находятся за пределами достоверной научной парадигмы). Появятся такие средства — не вопрос, наука будет исследовать и эту область.

----------

AlexТ (24.08.2013), Aliona (24.08.2013), Виджай (24.08.2013), Ондрий (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Это неправда,  что сознание,  личность и интеллект нельзя исследовать напрямую. И это вполне исследуется. Просто это не удается свести к материальным процессам.

Вообще нет нужды к сведению ума к материи,  как и наоборот. Почему-то люди иногда думают,  что если сознание несводимо к материи,  то это обязательно вопрос неизвестной науке субстанции. Но сознание несубстанционально. Поэтому противоречия науке нет. Пока материализм не упирается в проблему первенства материи,  он вполне научен. 

Вот гармония в музыке. Есть физические основания сочетаний частот,  но само строение гармонии есть эффекты психики. В сочетаниях частот колебаний никак не заложены критерии гармонии. Развитие музыкального слуха это прежде всего образность восприятия. Марш ассоциируется с торжественностью вовсе не потому,  что что-то так устроено в органах слуха. Это культурное наследие.

И не нужно раскладывать на атомы скрипки и трубы,  чтобы понять ассоциации,  рождаемые музыкой.

----------

Lungrig (24.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Виджай

> Это неправда,  что сознание,  личность и интеллект нельзя исследовать напрямую. И это вполне исследуется. Просто это не удается свести к материальным процессам.
> 
> Вообще нет нужды к сведению ума к материи,  как и наоборот. Почему-то люди иногда думают,  что если сознание несводимо к материи,  то это обязательно вопрос неизвестной науке субстанции. Но сознание несубстанционально. Поэтому противоречия науке нет. Пока материализм не упирается в проблему первенства материи,  он вполне научен.


Сознание не может быть субстанциальным по определению,  поскольку это процесс.  Можно ли сказать, что пищеварение не-субстанциально?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сознание не может быть субстанциальным по определению,  поскольку это процесс.  Можно ли сказать, что пищеварение не-субстанциально?


Это не правильная причина. Пищеварение связано с обменом веществ. Сознание связано с круговоротом обозначений.
Процессы бывают как субстанционально определенными,  так и инвариантными к любому определению субстанции или субстрата.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> На *квантовом* уровне.


Неправильно говорить о квантовой механике и квантовой динамике как об некотором уровне. Поведение толпы подчиняется квантовомеханическим законам,  движение в пробке рассчитывается с помощью уравнения Шредингера, законы статистики связаны с квантованием событий. Все что квантуется описывается уравнениями квантовой механики,  будь то поиск месторождений,  сбор грибов,  изменение цен на бирже,  контроль брака на производстве,  прогноз катастроф и т.п.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> Поведение толпы подчиняется квантовомеханическим законам,


Как это. Человек в толпе может телепортироваться с места на место как квантовые частицы? Или же мы не можем знать и скорость и направление человека в толпе?


Те парадоксы квантовых частиц, происходят на квантовом уровне.

----------


## Alex

> Все что квантуется описывается уравнениями квантовой механики, будь то поиск месторождений, сбор грибов, изменение цен на бирже, контроль брака на производстве, прогноз катастроф и т.п.


 :EEK!:

----------

Аурум (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Это не правильная причина. Пищеварение связано с обменом веществ. Сознание связано с круговоротом обозначений.
> Процессы бывают как субстанционально определенными,  так и инвариантными к любому определению субстанции или субстрата.


Вы думаете, сознание не связано с вполне материальными процессами, которые имеют место быть в мозге?

----------


## Угпут

Для меня материализм был когда-то уничтожен апориями Зенона.
Наверное, что-то недопонимаю, потому что серьезно не понимаю, как после парменидо-зеноновской логики
материалистическое мировоззрение могло остаться доминирующим до сих пор. Сила традиции..?

Предсмертное состояние...
Хорошо известны особенности различного восприятия времени во сне и наяву.
В секундах сна - годы сновидений. Такое же предположение относительно перехода из жизни в смерть...
Для внешнего наблюдателя смерть другого человека может показаться мгновенной (технокатастрофа, прямое попадание снаряда,  и т. п.)
Но для самого умирающего этот момент может стать сколь угодно долгим.  Умирание - это отвыкание от жизни. Чем сильней привычка, тем больше страданий при ее оставлении. А жить больше всего хочется людям страстным, эгоистичным. Чем дурнее жизнь - тем мучительней умирать.

----------


## AlexТ

> Для меня материализм был когда-то уничтожен апориями Зенона..


Приведите пример. Я вот читал что его парадоксы были решины математически. 

Еще Аристотель решал некоторые парадоксы Зенона. 





> Some of Zeno's nine surviving paradoxes (preserved in Aristotle's Physics[1] and Simplicius's commentary thereon) are essentially equivalent to one another. Aristotle offered a refutation of some of them...
> Infinite processes remained theoretically troublesome in mathematics until the late 19th century. The epsilon-delta version of Weierstrass and Cauchy developed a rigorous formulation of the logic and calculus involved. These works resolved the mathematics involving infinite processes
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeno's_paradoxes

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как это. Человек в толпе может телепортироваться с места на место как квантовые частицы? Или же мы не можем знать и скорость и направление человека в толпе?
> 
> 
> Те парадоксы квантовых частиц, происходят на квантовом уровне.


Вы уверены,  что понимаете сущность квантовой механики? 
Человек в толпе двигается непредсказуемо. Что Вы там можете определить? Но это даже не главное. Вы и без толпы не определите намерений человека. Просто в толпе воля отдельного человека крайне ограничена,  но движения толпы зарождаются из сочетаний воли отдельных людей.

Если бы Вы понимали сущность квантовых явлений,  Вы бы не отмахивались от квантовой механики,  как мизерной части бытия,  которой можно пренебречь

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы думаете, сознание не связано с вполне материальными процессами, которые имеют место быть в мозге?


Я знаю о корреляциях процессов в нервных тканях и в степенях свободы потоков сознания. Но я так же знаю,  что сознание не зарождается отдельным организмом,  это плод очень обширной совокупности популяций и поколений. А многие люди думают,  что из популярных статей неплохо разобрались в сущности мироздания. Нужно очень глубоко исследовать психику и физиологию,  прежде чем доверять примитивным изложениям научпопа.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 


Люди часто удивляются,  ничего такого.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы уверены,  что понимаете сущность квантовой механики?


Нет. А вы?




> Человек в толпе двигается непредсказуемо. Что Вы там можете определить?


Moжет быть непредсказуемо только потому что мы не знаем всех фактов, законов, причин, условий, и т.д.

Отличие человека в толпе от квантовой частицы в том что мы можем знать и скорость и нахождение человека одновремено. С квантовыми частицами, принципиально не так. Те парадоксы применимы к микро частицам, не применимы к макро телам как наше белковое тело.


Я совершено не отмахиваюсь от квантовой механике. Она есть. Другое дело что мы не должны пихать ее туда где она не применима в той мере в которой она применима в своем уровне.  Квантовая механика не опровергает классическую механику на макро уровне.

----------


## Угпут

> Приведите пример. Я вот читал что его парадоксы были решины математически. 
> Еще Аристотель решал некоторые парадоксы Зенона.


Имхо, Аристотель  просто отмел логику Зенона, не разрешив задачи.
Примеры апорий без труда найдете в инете. Понимая, о чем они, собственные примеры можно строить на каждом шагу.
Самое простое от меня: ))  Объект "А" движется мимо объекта "В". Вопрос: в течение какого времени А находился точно напротив В.
Если в течение времени, отличном от нуля, то это означает, что в течении этого времени А не перемещался мимо В, а был неподвижным.

Непрерывное движение невозможно, множественность вещей тоже невозможна и еще многое чего -  только иллюзия нашего восприятия.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Имхо, Аристотель  просто отмел логику Зенона, не разрешив задачи.
> Примеры апорий без труда найдете в инете. Понимая, о чем они, собственные примеры можно строить на каждом шагу.
> Самое простое от меня: ))  Объект "А" движется мимо объекта "В". Вопрос: в течение какого времени А находился точно напротив В.
> Если в течение времени, отличном от нуля, то это означает, что в течении этого времени А не перемещался мимо В, а был неподвижным.
> 
> Непрерывное движение невозможно, множественность вещей тоже невозможна и еще многое чего -  только иллюзия нашего восприятия.


Определите границы понятия "напротив" и сразу найдете решение.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Угпут

> Определите границы понятия "напротив" и сразу найдете решение.


 эти границы невозможно определить, т. к. любую границу можно делить на более мелкие границы до бесконечности/квантовой пустоты.

----------


## Won Soeng

> эти границы невозможно определить, т. к. любую границу можно делить на более мелкие границы до бесконечности/квантовой пустоты.


Ну так и время будет делиться пропорционально. Чем уже границы,  тем меньше времени.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Виджай

> . Но я так же знаю,  что сознание не зарождается отдельным организмом,  это плод очень обширной совокупности популяций и поколений. .


Это знание у вас откуда? Из статей не-научпопа?

----------


## Угпут

> Ну так и время будет делиться пропорционально. Чем уже границы,  тем меньше времени.


Самая узкая граница - элементарная частица. Из условия ее неделимости и следует вывод о невозможности непрерывного движения и времени.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. А вы?
> 
> 
> 
> Moжет быть непредсказуемо только потому что мы не знаем всех фактов, законов, причин, условий, и т.д.
> 
> Отличие человека в толпе от квантовой частицы в том что мы можем знать и скорость и нахождение человека одновремено. С квантовыми частицами, принципиально не так. Те парадоксы применимы к микро частицам, не применимы к макро телам как наше белковое тело.
> 
> 
> Я совершено не отмахиваюсь от квантовой механике. Она есть. Другое дело что мы не должны пихать ее туда где она не применима в той мере в которой она применима в своем уровне.  Квантовая механика не опровергает классическую механику на макро уровне.


О,  да,  я очень глубоко постиг сущность квантовой механики.
И поэтому хорошо ее применяю там,  где другие и не подозревают о квантовом эффекте.

Вот Вы говорите о знании всех причин и условий. Без пренебрежения некоторым уровнем погрешности это бесконечный процесс. Квантовая механика решает эту проблему без введения пренебрегаемой погрешности,  а разложением спектра всех возможных состояний в ситуации.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди начитавшись популярных очерков о квантовой механике думают о ней как о паре-тройке эффектов, только потому,  что это довольно парадоксальные эффекты. Об остальных выводах в популярных очерках не пишут - скучно.

Неопределенность момента импульса вовсе не единственный тип неопределнности. И суть его лишь в том,  что нет средств преодолеть фундаментальную погрешность методов исследования. Если у Вас есть только бильярдные шары,  Вы можете регистрировать их положение и импульс в определенных точках,  а исследовать остальное пространство Вы можете только теми же шарами,  катая их и сталкивая - это и будет полный, без скидок,  квантово-механический эксперимент.

Если вместо твердых шаров взять упругое,  сформированое в шары,  желе,  добавятся и волновые эффекты.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Самая узкая граница - элементарная частица. Из условия ее неделимости и следует вывод о невозможности непрерывного движения и времени.


Ну,  во-первых,  элементарные частицы не элементарны. Это упрощение. Стандартная модель растет и ширится,  она неполна и ее анализ показывает,  что она неудачный базис для анализа. В основе известных частиц должны быть другие частицы унарного характера единичных свойств.

Во-вторых,  элементарные частицы довольно велики. И поэтому понятие "напротив" включает в себя довольно много времени.

Квантовый предел,  определенный постоянной планка говорит о неопределенности пространства-времени для известных четырех фундаментальных взаимодействий (справедливо говорить исключительно о электрослабой калибровочной симметрии). Нам просто нечем заглянуть за границы воспринимаемого мира.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это знание у вас откуда? Из статей не-научпопа?


Из собственных исследований,  из изучения узкоспециализированных работ,  из анализа множества гипотез и теорий. Я вполне уверн в своих выводах.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Угпут

> Ну,  во-первых,  элементарные частицы не элементарны. Это упрощение. Стандартная модель растет и ширится,  она неполна и ее анализ показывает,  что она неудачный базис для анализа. В основе известных частиц должны быть другие частицы унарного характера единичных свойств.
> Во-вторых,  элементарные частицы довольно велики. И поэтому понятие "напротив" включает в себя довольно много времени.


Какая разница, много или мало. Речь не о количестве, а о свойствах. И адекватность существующих моделей роли не играет.
 Логика Зенона вскрывает "темное" пятно между "0" и сколь угодно малой величиной -  которое можно объяснить, наделив его свойством неделимости.
Возможны, и даже наверняка появятся и другие гипотезы, но любая из них будет несовместима с  материалистическими представлениями. 
Вам ли не знать, что все научные открытия - только порождения сознания. 
Представления создаются и самооткрываются.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какая разница, много или мало. Речь не о количестве, а о свойствах. И адекватность существующих моделей роли не играет.
>  Логика Зенона вскрывает "темное" пятно между "0" и сколь угодно малой величиной -  которое можно объяснить, наделив его свойством неделимости.
> Возможны, и даже наверняка появятся и другие гипотезы, но любая из них будет несовместима с  материалистическими представлениями. 
> Вам ли не знать, что все научные открытия - только порождения сознания. 
> Представления создаются и самооткрываются.


Ноль это логическая концепция. 
Материализм крайне прогрессивное мировоззрение, но его исходная посылка о субстанциональности мироздания - неверна. Это не мешает материализму прогрессировать в верном знании о материи и ее свойствах. Материализм лишь не охватывает сознания, пренебрегая этой сферой, редуцируя сознание до материальных процессов,  с сознанием кореллирующих.

Для материалистической парадигмы нет разницы между листами бумаги на которых написано "сдохни" и "сходни".

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Угпут

> Ноль это логическая концепция.


И это неважно. Вы просто связали одно представление (о "0") с другим (о логической концепции). Таких связанных представлений может быть сколько угодно. 
Между двумя различными величинами то же самое "пятно".  
Материализм ничем не хуже и не лучше любого другого. Просто это мировоззрение имеет доминирующий кредит доверия.
Поверят в жизнь на Марсе - и она там появится.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И это неважно. Вы просто связали одно представление (о "0") с другим (о логической концепции). Таких связанных представлений может быть сколько угодно. 
> Между двумя различными величинами то же самое "пятно".  
> Материализм ничем не хуже и не лучше любого другого. Просто это мировоззрение имеет доминирующий кредит доверия.
> Поверят в жизнь на Марсе - и она там появится.


Я не материалист,  но и не идеалист. Хотя гипотеза с доминирующими соглашениями привлекательна,  она игнорирует весь спектр миров и уделов. Верующие просто зарождают становление. Обратную силу на этот мир верования имеют лишь опосредованно.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> О,  да,  я очень глубоко постиг сущность квантовой механики.
> И поэтому хорошо ее применяю там,  где другие и не подозревают о квантовом эффекте.


Как другие ученые оценивают вашу деятельность? Получили ли вы Нобелевскую премию в Квантовой Механике?





> Вот Вы говорите о знании всех причин и условий. Без пренебрежения некоторым уровнем погрешности это бесконечный процесс. Квантовая механика решает эту проблему без введения пренебрегаемой погрешности,  а разложением спектра всех возможных состояний в ситуации.


КМ относится к квантовым частицам. Люди же, это не квантовая частица.

----------


## Угпут

> Я не материалист,  но и не идеалист. Хотя гипотеза с доминирующими соглашениями привлекательна,  она игнорирует весь спектр миров и уделов. Верующие просто зарождают становление. Обратную силу на этот мир верования имеют лишь опосредованно.


Каждое явление, чем бы оно ни было, обусловлено предыдущим/и, поэтому законы физики вдруг не перевернутся. А не вдруг уже несколько раз переворачивались.
но важно другое - нет ничего абсолютно постоянного, поэтому нет никакого абсолютно истинного представления о мире. Чем дольше какая-либо истина утверждается, тем ближе вскрытие ее относительности/ограниченности. Другие миры - концептуальное представление (пока,во всяком случае). Поэтому нет смысла верить ни в их существование, ни в их несуществование. Вера - это просто желание, чтобы было так, как мне хочется. Впрочем, если можете показать другие миры хотя бы логически, милости прошу...
,

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как другие ученые оценивают вашу деятельность? Получили ли вы Нобелевскую премию в Квантовой Механике
> КМ относится к квантовым частицам. Люди же, это не квантовая частица.


Что Вы называете квантовой частицей?

Зы. Мне не нужна поддержка других ученых,  чтобы разобраться с чьими-то ни было заблуждениями. Вы сами увидите,  где ошибаетесь,  если будете беспристрастны и уделите внимание вопросам. Встречались люди,  обладающие хорошими знаниями,  которые считали,  что я ошибаюсь,  но не смогли ошибку найти. Не всех мне удалось убедить,  но никому не удалось указать на ошибку в моих представлениях. В мире ученых у меня нет веса,  я не уделяю внимания публикациям. Но многие,  с кем мне приходилось общаться находили мои мысли оригинальными и желали мне успехов в моих исследованиях. Вы можете общаться со мной или можете пригласить человека,  которому Вы доверяете в понимании обсуждаемых вопросов. Я никуда не спешу и у меня нет нужда Вас в чем-то убедить. Я лишь делюсь точкой зрения и задаю вопросы в отношении Вашей. 

Еще в 96 году я бы назвал себя строгим материалистом и я хорошо понимаю точки зрения людей,  которые прежде всего ставят научный метод,  научные знания и материальную парадигму. В 2005 я уже разочаровался во взглядах ученых на сознание. Никто не мог даже приблизительно описать модель,  которую можно было бы попытаться проверить. Все модели,  которые давали хоть какую-то надежду заключались в том,  что отдельный мозг только сложное устройство записи и воспроизведения. Не понятно было только - чего. Кто-то работает с языком,  кто-то с поведением. И до сих пор я не встретил ни одной модели,  которая не была бы отчаянным компромиссом.

Я увлекся буддизмом только потому,  что поверил: кто-то из этих людей действительно познал возникновение и прекращение ума. И мне не интересно ничего в буддизме кроме того,  что помогает понять,  как работает ум,  что он из себя представляет и как это проверить. Параллельно я исследую все,  что мне попадается о мироздании,  жизни и сознании. Исследую,  чтобы понять и проверить применимость.

И как бы я ни был в чем то убежден я ищу ответы на все вопросы которые мне задают,  а так же причины по которым мне задают. И если мне кто-то говорит,  что мои идеи ему что-то напоминают,  я ищу и читаю,  если возможно - общаюсь с авторами или последователями. 

Единственное,  что меня интересует это создание действующего полноценного искусственного интеллекта. И если мне для это придетсять Буддой - я сделаю это.

----------

Богдан Б (28.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Eugeny

Как хорошо, что в Тхераваде нет идеи бардо)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Каждое явление, чем бы оно ни было, обусловлено предыдущим/и, поэтому законы физики вдруг не перевернутся. А не вдруг уже несколько раз переворачивались.
> но важно другое - нет ничего абсолютно постоянного, поэтому нет никакого абсолютно истинного представления о мире. Чем дольше какая-либо истина утверждается, тем ближе вскрытие ее относительности/ограниченности. Другие миры - концептуальное представление (пока,во всяком случае). Поэтому нет смысла верить ни в их существование, ни в их несуществование. Вера - это просто желание, чтобы было так, как мне хочется. Впрочем, если можете показать другие миры хотя бы логически, милости прошу...
> ,


Ваши взгляды близки к правильным. Но явления не так просто обусловлены предыдущими,  думать так,  значит цепляться за концепцию времени и полагать движение необусловленным,  абсолютным. Явления связаны причинностью не линейной,  но взаимной.

Явления ума обусловлены желаемыми,  еще ненаступившими явлениями.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Угпут

если я желаю мороженого, само это желание - не явление?
или я Вас неправильно понял?

----------


## Won Soeng

> если я желаю мороженого, само это желание - не явление?
> или я Вас неправильно понял?


Явление,  все верно. Вас очень мотивирует вчерашнее мороженое? Или Вы желаете все же его в будущем?

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Как хорошо, что в Тхераваде нет идеи бардо)


А в атеизме нет идеи буддизма - тоже неплохо.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как хорошо, что в Тхераваде нет идеи бардо)


А гандхарвы в тхераваде есть?

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Угпут

> Явление,  все верно. Вас очень мотивирует вчерашнее мороженое? Или Вы желаете все же его в будущем?


Я сейчас помню вчерашнее удовольствие от мороженого.
Я сейчас испытываю желание получить снова это удовольствие
Есть только настоящий кадр, в котором одни явления сменяют другие
Поэтому линейная модель подходит для описания потока обусловленных явлений

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я сейчас помню вчерашнее удовольствие от мороженого.
> Я сейчас испытываю желание получить снова это удовольствие
> Есть только настоящий кадр, в котором одни явления сменяют другие
> Поэтому линейная модель подходит для описания потока обусловленных явлений


1.Как Вы понимаете взаимность обусловленности?
2. Где есть настоящий кадр?

Пока Вас устраивает линейная модель - пользуйтесь. Когда обнаружите,  что линейность упрощает и огрубляет отражение реальности,  захотите понять глубже и точнее.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Угпут

> 1.Как Вы понимаете взаимность обусловленности?
> 2. Где есть настоящий кадр?


1 Подавляющее большинство явлений повторяются по привычке\привязанности.
Наелся мороженого - не ем какое-время, снова захотел, опять ем.
Взаимная обусловленность двух явлений - ем-не ем, хочу - не хочу.
Противоположная мотивация может сменять друг друга, а может сосуществовать при наличии дополнительного условия.
Хочу мороженое, да горло болит.
нет будущих или прошлых явлений, есть только то, что переживается\является здесь и сейчас.
2 Не уверен, что понял вопрос.
Собственно, кадра, как такового нет. Есть множество явлений, постоянно возникающих и исчезающих.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Думаю, вы не те книжки читали. Как раз материализм и рулит в науке и будет рулить в 21 и 22 веках.  Так как экспериментально "дух" нигде не находят уже с 19-го века.


Ну, по крайней мере, читая буддистские книжки и слушая буддистских учителей мы приходим к очевидному выводу - ум - нематериален. Столько учителей уже об этом писали и доказывали. Простое доказательство в том, что ум все время цепляется за форму, за разные внешние и внутренние её проявления, но сам при этом не имеет формы когда воспринимает окружающее. А что там говорит академическая наука - это её проблемы. Нет ни одной научной гипотезы или теории, которая содержала бы в себе что-то сакральное, только так, формальные знания.



> словесные знания пусты - это заблуждение

----------


## Игорь Ю

Вот скажите мне,* тень* - материальна?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Получили ли вы Нобелевскую премию в Квантовой Механике?


Шнобелевка с её очевидной коммерческой основой - это крутой аргумент. Вы еще про Оскар скажите в следующий раз.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> *Религиозные истины базируются на откровении...
> А научные истины базируются на экспериментах, чшательной критики, проверки, и т.д.*


Ну, вот не надо этого антирелигиозного. Что плохого в откровении? Чем таблица Менделеева, яблоко Ньютона, сны Теслы, ОТО Эйнштейна - не откровения? Не нужно так жутко предметно зацикливаться на фактах. Хотите вы или не хотите, но больше половины воспринимаемой нами информации, воспринимается сугубо эмпирически и иррационально. Не вижу в этом трагедии. И вообще не вижу проблемы в том, чтобы предавать эмпирической вере большое значение. Внутренний интуитивный ум способен постичь такие вещи, которые внешнему даже не снились. Все что нужно - это включить приемник па прием, и далее вникать, внимать себе или созерцать свой ум. Нужные ответы могут найтись сами. Ум должен быть свободным от дуальностей, и вообще от доказательств каких-то там "неприложных взглядов" поверх других "неверных" взглядов. Тот ум считается самым совершенным, которому в равной степени безразличны все диттхи - воззрения. В силу сказанного, я вижу эту дискуссию бессмысленной.

----------


## Виджай

> Вот скажите мне,* тень* - материальна?


Конечно. Это материальное явление. И вне материи его быть не может.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно. Это материальное явление. И вне материи его быть не может.


У материалистов - все материально и ничего не может быть вне. Это же идея фикс. Все, что не имеет области определения - антинаучно.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну, вот не надо этого антирелигиозного. Что плохого в откровении?


Иисус получил одно откровение, Мухамед другое, Гуру Нанак (или кто то такой) другое...
Различные люди могли иметь различные (_и протеворечивые откровения_). 

Нету обьективного доказательства что это правда.




> Чем таблица Менделеева, яблоко Ньютона, сны Теслы, ОТО Эйнштейна - не откровения?


Они имеют эмпирические, обьективные доказательства и они проверяемы. Это не воображение. Не откровения.




> Не нужно так жутко предметно зацикливаться на фактах.



Допустим к вам пришел человек и говорит что "_надо делать жертвы и поклонятся макароному монстру живущему на Плутоне_". 
Откуда он знает? Он может ответить что "_Ему так сказали инопланетяни через телепатическую коммуникацию_."

Как вы отнесетесь к такому заявлению? Это может быть было его откровение, и он может искрине верить в это откровение.

----------

Паня (29.08.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот скажите мне,* тень* - материальна?


Да.

----------


## Alex

Если более точно, "тень" (тёмный участок поверхности) — это восприятие, существующее только в сознании. Поэтому она нематериальна. Однако это восприятие, несомненно, имеет материальную основу в виде потока фотонов, отраженного от затененной поверхности.

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Если более точно, "тень" (тёмный участок поверхности) — это восприятие, существующее только в сознании. Поэтому она нематериальна. Однако это восприятие, несомненно, имеет материальную основу в виде потока фотонов, отраженного от затененной поверхности.


Мы вполне с помощью фотоаппарата можем зафиксировать её. Вообще говоря это - основная проблема фотографии

----------

Alex (28.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.08.2013), Ондрий (28.08.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну и все-таки. Что НЕ материально, на взгляд материалистов?

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну и все-таки. Что НЕ материально, на взгляд материалистов?


Ну так это. "Материя - это реальность, данная нам в ощущениях"  :Wink:  (следует ли из этого, что барьер в виде ощущений между нами и материей непреодолим?)

Это же смотря какие ещё материалисты - некоторые волю и мышление считают нематериальными, а есть же ещё элиминативные материалисты, которые считают, что всё "нематериальное" - лишь химические и электрохимические процессы во вполне материальной нервной системе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Сознание как субъективный процесс, непосредственно недоступный (во всяком случае, пока) для стороннего наблюдателя - в любом случае нематериально. Материализм утверждает не материальность сознания, а его причинно-следственную зависимость от материи.

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.08.2013), Топпер- (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Если более точно, "тень" (тёмный участок поверхности) — это восприятие, существующее только в сознании. Поэтому она нематериальна. Однако это восприятие, несомненно, имеет материальную основу в виде потока фотонов, отраженного от затененной поверхности.


Материя дана в ощущениях - поэтому темный участок материален и сам по себе, достаточно, что мы его видим. Фотоны - это уже частность, всего лишь научная концепция для объяснения того, как устроен свет. Если бы не было фотонов, а мир был бы строен как-то иначе, тень все равно мы отнесли бы к материальным явлениям, косвенным, я бы сказал (тень - меньшее количество света, чем на соседнем участке). В буддизме это тоже рупа (или панньяти для меньшего количества света).

----------


## sergey

> Сознание как субъективный процесс, непосредственно недоступный (во всяком случае, пока) для стороннего наблюдателя - в любом случае нематериально. Материализм утверждает не материальность сознания, а его причинно-следственную зависимость от материи.


Да, зависимость (по крайней мере некоторую) сознания от тела признают и в буддизме, например:



> «И что касается этих пяти опор – опоры-глаза, опоры-уха, опоры-носа, опоры-языка, опоры-тела: за счёт чего они продолжают наличествовать?»
> «Эти пять опор – опора-глаз, опора-ухо, опора-нос, опора-язык, опора-тело – продолжают наличествовать за счёт жизненной силы2».
> (Махаведалла сутта, перевод Zom'а)


Обратное противоречило бы опыту и здравому смыслу.
Но у материализма, например марксовского, наверное и других, из основного тезиса следуют дурные методологические следствия: они начинают нередко пытаться выводить закономерности процессов сознания из материальных. Например социальное развитие из развития материального производства. Психологию из материальных потребностей и т.д. 
На самом деле как материальное воздействует на нематериальное - идеальное, психическое, так и наоборот, идеальное воздействует на материальное. И методологически принимать примат идеального в ряде ситуаций лучше, правильнее - мы получаем ясные понятные объяснения процессов.

Кстати, Alex, ваш подход - о нематериальности сознания как субъективного процесса коррелирует с марксистским, а есть еще более вульгарный подход механистического материализма и на мой взгляд похожие на него современные сциентистскеи подходы, когда этот субъективный процесс почти вытесняют в рассмотрении, заменяя изучением физических, физико-химических, физико-биологических процессов.

----------

Alex (28.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

Один из примеров материалистического подхода в психотерапии - рассматривать человека не как сознательное существо, наделенное сознанием, чувствами, эмоциями, способное иметь намерения и планы, воспринимающее и осознающее себя и других, позиционирующее себя среди других и в мире и т.д., а как физико-химическую машинку, на которую можно воздействовать хим. веществами. Если исходить из первого, то меняя воззрения, отношения и т.д. мы можем получать и изменения химии (любая психическая активность как-то соотносится с тем, что изучают биологи как процессы в теле). При втором подходе наоборот пытаются химией воздействовать на психику.
Пример: у человека конфликт с кем-то. Отсюда - соответствующие мысли, эмоциональные состояния, выделяется адреналин и т.д. Можно попытаться разрешить конфликт, а можно предложить съесть таблетку, которая нейтрализует адреналин. Первый подход, я бы сказал - системный, второй - так себе, в зависимости от ситуации, т.к. если конфликт не разрешен, то все равно это будет оказывать влияние на психику и на психосоматику. Конечно, если человек временно успокоится при помощи таблетки, то это может помочь ему и разрешить конфликт. Т.е. конечно телесное оказывает влияние на психику, но рассматривать ситуации стоит системно. Как это, на мой взгляд, делает буддизм.))

----------

Богдан Б (29.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Если исходить из первого, то меняя воззрения, отношения и т.д. мы можем получать и изменения химии (любая психическая активность как-то соотносится с тем, что изучают биологи как процессы в теле).


Такое далеко не всегда возможно. Например, при клинической депрессии.  




> Пример: у человека конфликт с кем-то. Отсюда - соответствующие мысли, эмоциональные состояния, выделяется адреналин и т.д. Можно попытаться разрешить конфликт, а можно предложить съесть таблетку, которая нейтрализует адреналин. Первый подход, я бы сказал - системный, второй - так себе, в зависимости от ситуации, т.к. если конфликт не разрешен, то все равно это будет оказывать влияние на психику и на психосоматику. Конечно, если человек временно успокоится при помощи таблетки, то это может помочь ему и разрешить конфликт. Т.е. конечно телесное оказывает влияние на психику, но рассматривать ситуации стоит системно. Как это, на мой взгляд, делает буддизм.))


С помощью химии из конфликтного человека можно сделать человека неконфликтного, на которого конфликты уже не будут оказывать ни малейшего воздействия. Так, конечно, не делают по этическим причинам, но могут.

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> С помощью химии из конфликтного человека можно сделать человека неконфликтного, на которого конфликты уже не будут оказывать ни малейшего воздействия. Так, конечно, не делают по этическим причинам, но могут.


Да можно и при помощи физики - кирпичем по голове и готово (тоже неэтично).

----------


## sergey

> Такое далеко не всегда возможно. Например, при клинической депрессии.


Доказано ли это? Сомневаюсь. В таких тонких материях люди нередко доказывают то, что хотят. Мне нравится вот эта статья (раньше давал ссылку на неё на БФ), хотя понятно, что это - отдельный материал, высказывание одного человека, которое тоже наверное может быть оспорено. Но в интервью как раз говорится об увлечении "химией".
http://www.gazetamim.ru/mirror/interview/gagic.htm

----------

Ittosai (28.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

Собственно тезис, который защищаю я в отношении "химии" (обобщенно) и психики: человек - сложная система, если можно так сказать, система саморегулирующаяся. Человек - существо наделенное сознанием, человек - существо социальное. Все психические процессы соотносятся с тем, что биологи наблюдают и изучают как биофизические и биохимические явления. Поэтому изменяя например взгляды, можно изменить намерения, слова, поступки, могут измениться эмоции и т.д. и соответственно изменится химия. 

Обратное же химическое воздействие нередко не решает проблему в целом и проводится без учета всех факторов, влияющих на ситуацию. Например тревожность может быть обусловлена некоей жизненной ситуацией и быть ответом на эту ситуацию. Если химией подавить этот ответ, но не разрешить ситуацию, то психика и организм (сознание и нама-рупа) все равно будут как-то реагировать, и возможно, что примут компенсаторные меры, чтобы справиться с этим подавлением (нейтрализовать действие лекарства). Грубо влезая в процесс, мы приходим не к тем последствиям, которых добиваемся, а к другим.

Это - так сказать, методологический подход, в конкретных ситуациях конечно все более конкретно и зависит от обстоятельств.

----------

Aion (29.08.2013), Alex (28.08.2013), Богдан Б (29.08.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну и все-таки. Что НЕ материально, на взгляд материалистов?


Этот вопрос был звдвн с конкретной целю: показать, что материалисты попросту все называют материей.

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> Этот вопрос был звдвн с конкретной целю: показать, что материалисты попросту все называют материей.


Eсть разные материалисты.
Одни признают существование сознания (зависимого от материи)
Другие говорят что есть только материя и сознание это только высокоорганизованая материя.

----------


## Поляков

> Поэтому изменяя например взгляды, можно изменить намерения, слова, поступки, могут измениться эмоции и т.д. и соответственно изменится химия.


Не очень понял вас, если честно. Например, изменив намерения, человек идет к врачу, получает таблетки, и они меняют химию. Типа такого?




> Например тревожность может быть обусловлена некоей жизненной ситуацией и быть ответом на эту ситуацию.


Тревожность также может быть наследственной, генетически обусловленной. И тут сколько не меняй взгляды, но против кирпича не попрешь.




> Доказано ли это? Сомневаюсь.


А как лечить какую-нибудь эндогенную депрессию, причиной которой является какое-нибудь эндокринное заболевание? Аутотренингом?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Eсть разные материалисты.
> Одни признают существование сознания (зависимого от материи)
> Другие говорят что есть только материя и сознание это только высокоорганизованая материя.


Вы относите себя ко вторым?
Первых я бы уже не назвал материалистами. Но они,  да,  могут себя считать.

Мне как то уже все меньше хочется классифицировать взгляды. Не важно,  кто как называет то,  что воспринимает. Важно, что он воспринимает как себя. Называть ли эту природу материальной или идеальной или дхармической - это только названия и модели.

Что за этими названиями? Кто то начнет рассуждать о дхармах,  кто то о физических или химических процессах. Это все рассуждения.

Глядя прямо на себя - что есть прямо сейчас? Что это за существо?

----------

Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## sergey

> Не очень понял вас, если честно. Например, изменив намерения, человек идет к врачу, получает таблетки, и они меняют химию. Типа такого?


Нет, не такого. Вы прикидываетесь, троллите?
Если действительно не поняли эту очень простую вещь, то попробую объяснить еще раз. Когда вы например злитесь, в организме происходят одни биофизические (например у кого-то давление может повыситься) и биохимические процессы. Когда радуетесь - другие, когда тревожитесь - еще другие, когда спокойно размышляете - еще другие. 
Если вы идете по дороге и внезапно увидели перед собой змею, у вас может возникнуть испуг - резко выработается адреналин или что там и т.п., но тут, например, присмотревшись, вы понимаете, что это не змея, в веревка, и испуг проходит - другое состояние и тут же изменилась "химия" в организме.  Изменение восприятия, мыслей изменило химию.
Если вы пришли в детсад, увидели своего ребенка и обрадовались, то у вас выработается серотонин или что там, но если воспитетельница пожаловалась на то, что он плохо вел себя, у вас, возможно, может возникнуть раздражение и злость на него - этому соответствует другая физика и химия в организме. Но допустим, вы разобрались в ситуации, оказалось, что ничего страшного не было и злость прошла - опять другая химия.
Теперь вспоминаем про различные психотерапевтические или буддийские методы управления умом, например описанные в Витаккасантхана сутте способы работы с мыслями:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
или например про практики освоения доброжелательности (любви), сострадания, сорадования и безмятежности. Результатом этих практик может быть изменение эмоционального состояния как на какое-то время, так и, если делать их много регулярно, основательно - изменение в целом как бы характера человека. 
А если вы признаете, что всякие эмоциональные и шире - психические состояния человека и других живых существ соотносятся с биохимическими процессами в теле, то таким образом изменяется и химия.
Конечно, это относится не только к буддизму, но и например к психотерапевтическим различным методам. Да и просто, я же примеры привел, в кино на комедию сходить - будут эмоции, это как-то проявится и химически.

----------

Ittosai (29.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Тревожность также может быть наследственной, генетически обусловленной. И тут сколько не меняй взгляды, но против кирпича не попрешь.


Судя по этой фразе, вы все-таки поняли, о чем я писал. То, что вы пишете - это ваши взгляды. Наследственные -это в определенном смысле кармические. Это тот материал, который вы "получили" из прошлого. Вы что же, считаете, что это непреложная, "вечная", неизменная какая-то сущность? Это - текущая ситуация, с которой следует работать. Другое дело, что работа с умом, с привычками - сложное дело, даже курить бросить бывает проблемой. Может помочь специалист, психотерапевт. А в буддизме говорится о важности встречи с Буддой, с Дхаммой, о важности хороших друзей например.
Опять же - это методология. Принять химические вещества - популярная вещь современном обществе, и на мой взгляд эта тенденция вполне заметна - сводить поведенческое, психологическое и  т.д. к химии и все решать приемом химических веществ. Против разумного их применения я ничего не говорю, например то же питание может влиять на состояние.
Я пишу о неразумном, несистемном, вредном подходе, когда вместо того, чтобы разобрать и понять ситуацию в целом (системный, так сказать, подход), применяют более примитивные средства, которые ситуацию не разрешают.

P.S. Подумал, о чем же дискуссия, на что вы возражаете и что я хотел сказать? У меня иной раз, когда читаю, что другие пишут, складывается впечатление, что вот то, о чем написал я, вообще как-то не рассматривают, а сводят человека к химической машинке. Конкретно вы такое на БФ по-моему писали несколько раз. В СМИ такого рода вещи пишут - например "ученые разгадали секрет такой-то эмоции - нашли вещество, которое выделяется, когда люди испытывают эту эмоцию". Ну нашли и что? Естественно, при любых эмоциях в теле происходят какие-то биохимические процессы. Но выводы-то делают какие? Не о том, в каких ситуациях возникают такие эмоции, а что теперь можно ввести вещество - и готово.

----------

Ittosai (29.08.2013), Богдан Б (30.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Если действительно не поняли эту очень простую вещь, то попробую объяснить еще раз. Когда вы например злитесь, в организме происходят одни биофизические (например у кого-то давление может повыситься) и биохимические процессы. Когда радуетесь - другие, когда тревожитесь - еще другие, когда спокойно размышляете - еще другие.


Ясно. Просто я не ожидал, что вы отчего-то отделяете субъективное переживание от химии. Вы пишите, что "Когда вы злитесь, в организме происходят одни биофизические и биохимические процессы", как будто эмоция и "биохимические процессы" это разное. На самом же деле нет: когда норадреналин выбрасывается в кровь, это и переживается как "злость". Т.е. это только в языке эти процессы разделены.




> или например про практики освоения доброжелательности (любви), сострадания, сорадования и безмятежности. Результатом этих практик может быть изменение эмоционального состояния как на какое-то время, так и, если делать их много регулярно, основательно - изменение в целом как бы характера человека.


Обратный процесс, конечно же возможен, но в определенных пределах. Химия же работает безотказно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Я пишу о неразумном, несистемном, вредном подходе, когда вместо того, чтобы разобрать и понять ситуацию в целом (системный, так сказать, подход), применяют более примитивные средства, которые ситуацию не разрешают.


Самостоятельно, конечно, не стоит таблетки пить, только под контролем врача. Химию, кстати, тоже можно применять системно.

----------


## sergey

> Химия же работает безотказно.


Это - заблуждение. На этот счет я написал вот тут: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post612384

----------


## Поляков

> Это - заблуждение. На этот счет я написал вот тут: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post612384


В каком смысле заблуждение? Если в кровь ввести этанол, то он может и не подействовать?

----------


## sergey

> В каком смысле заблуждение? Если в кровь ввести этанол, то он может не подействовать?


В том смысле, в котором написал в http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post612384. Трех раз повторить, я думаю, достаточно.

----------


## Поляков

> В том смысле, в котором написал в http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post612384. Трех раз повторить, я думаю, достаточно.


Так я ответил же на это. Далеко не всю химию можно корректировать "изменяя взгляды". Но все взгляды можно корректировать применяя химию, т.к. они и есть "химия". 

Что же до того, что при фармакологическом лечении могут возникать проблемы и не решает проблемы, так это не потому что химия не работает, просто ее применять еще не очень хорошо умеют.

----------


## sergey

> Ясно. Просто я не ожидал, что вы отчего-то отделяете субъективное переживание от химии. Вы пишите, что "Когда вы злитесь, в организме происходят одни биофизические и биохимические процессы", как будто эмоция и "биохимические процессы" это разное. На самом же деле нет: когда норадреналин выбрасывается в кровь, это и переживается как "злость". Т.е. это только в языке эти процессы разделены.


Вот это и есть пример вульгарного сведения психического к химическому. Методологически ошибочный подход (о чем в этой теме уже было, поэтому не буду повторять). Диалектический материализм подходил к вопросу сознания иначе.
На этом наверное и закончу обсуждение, т.к. пошли повторения.

----------


## Поляков

> Вот это и есть пример вульгарного сведения психического к химическому. Методологически ошибочный подход (о чем в этой теме уже было, поэтому не буду повторять). Диалектический материализм подходил к вопросу сознания иначе.
> На этом наверное и закончу обсуждение, т.к. пошли повторения.


Как хотите. Но, если что, я против сведения психического к химическому. Я все же за устранения психического, полного его изъятия из языка. В этом вижу решение проблемы сознания/материи.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если вы идете по дороге и внезапно увидели перед собой змею, у вас может возникнуть испуг - резко выработается адреналин или что там и т.п., но тут, например, присмотревшись, вы понимаете, что это не змея, в веревка, и испуг проходит - другое состояние и тут же изменилась "химия" в организме.  Изменение восприятия, мыслей изменило химию.


Вы привели интересный момент. Один способ истолкования его это сказать что  фотоны отолкнулись от одного материального обьекта, попали вам в глаз, мозг, интерпретировалось как "змея", которая привела к эволюционому действию к самозащите которая таким то образом изменила процессы в теле (_fight or flight_).

Или же звук в случае с тигром, волком, и т.д.

Taкже как можно сделать робота который реагирует на зрительные обьекты, так же может быть и с нами.

----------


## sergey

> Вы привели интересный момент. Один способ истолкования его это сказать что  фотоны отолкнулись от одного материального обьекта, попали вам в глаз, мозг, интерпретировалось как "змея", которая привела к эволюционому действию к самозащите которая таким то образом произошла.
> 
> ...
> 
> Taкже как можно сделать робота который реагирует на зрительные обьекты, так же может быть и с нами.


Я не случайно написал о методологии. Познание имеет прагматическую ценность (или не имеет, если плохое). Познание должно что-то объяснять и также предсказывать. Например, мы знаем, что гнилые фрукты могут быть вредны для здоровья. И можем предсказать, что если съесть такой фрукт, то может расстроиться желудок, заболеть живот, может "пронести" (вы живете в Америке, на всякий случай поясняю, что это на русском означает понос) и т.д. 
Ситуацию со змеей (волком, тигром...) легко объяснить в понятиях психологии или вообще общеупотребительных понятиях. Если вы её *уже* понимаете, то вы можете это объяснить и в понятиях физики и химии. *Но*, если вы не знаете, что такое живое существо, жизнь и смерть, здоровье, страх, восприятие и понятия, а знаете только физику и химию, вы не сможете объяснить и понять эту ситуацию в понятиях физики и химии (скорее всего).
Можно условно (может не лучшее сравнение, т.к. сравниваем человека с машиной) сравнить это с компьютерной программой например. Вы можете понять, как работает программа и что она делает, если прочитаете её код и изучите её логику например. Но если вы будете измерять и изучать только напряжения и токи в микропроцессоре и памяти компьютера и пытаться на основании этого понять, что делает программа, какая у неё логика работы, вы вряд ли сможете это понять.
Т.е. подход традиционный - например психологический, основывающийся в частности на самонаблюдении, на наблюдении за поведением других и на словах других, сформулированный в психологических понятиях, дает возможности объяснить и понять человека несоизмеримо большие, чем рассмотрение человека в качестве физико-химической машинки.

А гносеологическое (в русской советской философии употребляли это слово, в западной вроде чаще - эпистемологическое) и онтологическое, так сказать, не всегда разделимы.
Т.е. 2 вещи "мы познаем и изучаем что-то вот таким образом" и "это что-то есть такая-то штука" не всегда можно совершенно отделить друг от друга.

И еще. Пусть будут какие-то киборги существа из силикона (не только губы и грудь из силикона, а что-нибудь ещё  :Smilie: ), для них ситуации могут быть совершенно схожими - со змеей, тигром и т.д.
(P.S. я имел в виду - какие-нибудь гипотетические существа на основе каких-то других веществ, чем люди и животные.) 
И у них биология может быть совсем другая. *Но*, если у них так же будет представление о "я", понятие жизни и смерти, здоровья и болезни, страха как реакции на опасность и т.д., то ситуации будут такими же. Поэтому суть, т.е. определяющие факторы, здесь - не в физике и химии (по крайней мере не сводятся к ним). Физика и химия (физические и химические особенности)у таких существ будет другая, но если будет вот это - рождение, жизнь, смерть, приятное и неприятное, боль и удовольствие, нама-рупа, представление о "я", ... то будет такая же ситуация.
Как-то так.

----------

Lungrig (30.08.2013), Богдан Б (30.08.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Насчет метамоделирования (т.е. сведения одного уровня к другому).
Современная наука имеет множество метауровней. 
Так, например биология сводит метаболизм к органической химии. Органическая химия сводится к неорганической, а затем физической химии.
Однако, можно изучать метаболизм объективно, не сводя все к электронам и орбитам.

Психология, исследование стимулов, поведения, сводится к физиологии высшей нервной деятельности. Физиология высшей нервной деятельности гипотетически сводится к метаболизму (гипотетически потому, что очень много гипотез, которые пока подтверждены лишь косвенно, а в целом модель не проработана).

Однако, вполне объективно исследовать стимулы и поведение удается и без сведения к метаболизму.

Точно так же, физическую химию не обязательно сводить к квантовой механике и дальше к стандартной модели, хотя, в значительной степени работа по сведению проделана и многие ученые считают, что до окончательной модели наблюдаемого нами микромира осталось немного. Что там в основе - субкварки, струны, браны или что-то еще - это уже в значительной степени вопрос математики и выразительности формул связи.

Когда мы исследуем сознание с точки зрения наблюдаемых явлений, вообще нет никакого смысла сводить это к материальным взаимодействиям. 
Это все равно, как если вместо игры по нотам музыкант будет задаваться рецептурой краски и технологией изготовления бумаги.

Информация инвариантна материи (носителю) и имеет значения только для восприятия (т.е. инвариантна так же и механизмам восприятия и нашим идеям об устройстве опор сознания).

Вполне достаточно это понимать, чтобы исследовать сознание не задаваясь глубинными вопросами мироздания. Что, собственно и рекомендовал Будда.

Глубокие последствия Дхармы в восприятии мироздания весьма вредны для фантазии. Если Вы не видите, как рождаются Дэвы, Асуры или Нараки - какой смысл об этом фантазировать? Достаточно осведомленности, связанная с объяснением некоторых вопросов нравственности. Если Вы не знаете перерождения существ - нет большого смысла сопоставлять разные гипотезы и теории на этот счет. Просто потеря времени. Говорят, что если монах захочет, то он может направить свое внимание. 

И все же - сначала освобождение от страданий, а для этого все уже есть. Вот он ум, вот они мысли, вот оно восприятие. Направляем внимание и совершенствуем способность сосредоточения в правильном направлении.

----------

Богдан Б (30.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> Глубокие последствия Дхармы в восприятии мироздания весьма вредны для фантазии. Если Вы не видите, как рождаются Дэвы, Асуры или Нараки - какой смысл об этом фантазировать? .


А как мы знаем что если даже Йог видит их то это не его воображение, и т.д?
-----------


Если каждому сознанию есть биохимическое описание, то может сознание не отдельно от биохимии? Намного легче обьяснить такие видения Нарак и т.д. через биохимию в мозгу у человека который усилено практикует в сенсорной депривации.

----------


## Aion

> А как мы знаем что если даже Йог видит их то это не его воображение, и т.д?


Надо с тем, что другие йоги видят, сравнить. Или самому третий глаз открыть и увидеть.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Надо с тем, что другие йоги видят, сравнить. Или самому третий глаз открыть и увидеть.


Фантазии могут быть похожимы, особено если эти Йоги в одной традиции и верят в одну и туже сказку.

----------


## Aion

> Фантазии могут быть похожимы, особено если эти Йоги в одной традиции и верят в одну и туже сказку.


Если фантазии похожи, значит то, что их вызывает, объективно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если фантазии похожи, значит то, что их вызывает, объективно.


Не обязательно. Они учились в одном учение и их обучили видить в соответствии с их традицией.

----------


## Aion

> Не обязательно. Они учились в одном учение и их обучили видить в соответствии с их традицией.


Вы уверены, что Дэвы, Асуры или Нараки могут быть восприняты йогами только одной традиции?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы уверены, что Дэвы, Асуры или Нараки могут быть восприняты йогами только одной традиции?


Нет. Христиане увидят   Демонов, Иисуса, Деву Марию...
Мусульмане увидят Мохамеда, Аллаха...
Индусы увидят Дэв, Кришну, и т.д.

----------

Паня (29.08.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Нет. Христиане увидят   Демонов, Иисуса, Деву Марию...
> Мусульмане увидят Мохамеда, Аллаха...
> Индусы увидят Дэв, Кришну, и т.д.


А атеисты что увидят?  :Cool:

----------


## AlexТ

> А атеисты что увидят?


В Около смертном опыте они могут увидеть умерших родствеников которые могут сказать им "хорошую новость".

Ну или те религиозные сказки которые впились им в подсознание сильнее всего. Для большинства людей запада, это Христианство.

----------


## Aion

> В Около смертном опыте они могут увидеть умерших родствеников которые могут сказать им "хорошую новость".
> 
> Ну или те религиозные сказки которые впились им в подсознание сильнее всего. Для большинства людей запада, это Христианство.


На чём основано Ваше суждение и почему считаете христианство религиозной сказкой?

----------


## AlexТ

> На чём основано Ваше суждение и почему считаете христианство религиозной сказкой?


Какие доказательства есть что:
Библиейский Бог есть?
Он создал вселеную за 6 дней?
Что был Иисус которое распяли и который умер а потом вознеся на небо?
Как вера в Иисуса гарантирует вечную жизнь?
Как может быть вечная жизнь?
Как сознание не пропадает после смерти тела а продолжает существовать  в раю/аду?

Таких вопросов много.

Советую просмотреть:
http://www.skepticsannotatedbible.com/

Вот первый пример абсурдности:



> God creates light and separates light from darkness, and day from night, on the first day. Yet he didn't make the light producing objects (the sun and the stars) until the fourth day (1:14-19). And how could there be "the evening and the morning" on the first day if there was no sun to mark them? 1:3-5
> http://www.skepticsannotatedbible.com/abs/long.htm

----------


## Aion

> Какие доказательства есть что:
> Библиейский Бог есть?
> Он создал вселеную за 6 дней?
> Что был Иисус которое распяли и который умер а потом вознеся на небо?
> Как вера в Иисуса гарантирует вечную жизнь?
> Как может быть вечная жизнь?
> Как сознание не пропадает после смерти тела а продолжает существовать  в раю/аду?
> 
> Таких вопросов много.
> ...


Бугага!  :EEK!: 
Извините, ликбез:


> Физическое не является единственным критерием истины: существуют также и психические истины, которые невозможно ни объяснить, ни доказать, ни опровергнуть физическим путём. К такому типу относятся религиозные (или символические) утверждения. Психический опыт в определённой мере не зависит от физических данных. Затрагивая религиозные (или символические) содержания, мы переходим в мир образов, которые указывают на нечто невыразимое.
> 
> *Эдвард Эдингер*

----------


## AlexТ

> Физическое не является единственным критерием истины: существуют также и психические истины,


Я не отрицаю это, но какие доказательства что есть психические (_а не сложные биохимические истинны_?)





> которые невозможно ни объяснить, ни доказать, ни опровергнуть физическим путём.


Биохимия, нейрология, и т.д. развивается. 





> К такому типу относятся религиозные (или символические) утверждения. Психический опыт в определённой мере не зависит от физических данных.


В том то и дело что Христианство, это религиозный материализм.  Воскрешение тела... В Библии вообще о 
имматериальной душе нету слов. Душа это дыхание, которое конечно может быть *только в живом белковом теле*.




> Let’s begin by seeing how the Old Testament uses the word nephesh, or "soul." A human being becomes alive (that is, "a living being" or "soul") only when the "breath of God" is breathed into him (Genesis 2:7). Nephesh can be applied to animals as well as human beings, and thus, either are "souls" (Genesis 1:20, 24, 30; Ezekiel 47:9). This simply means that animals, as well as humans, are living beings or creatures.
> 
> The death or disappearance of the "soul" is described as the breath ceasing from an individual (Genesis 35:18). The "soul," then, is seen as the life possessing quality of humans and animals, and it is that which makes them living beings. In modern terms, we could say the "soul" or nephesh is the life-principle, or simply, life. Put in an existential context the nephesh is the self or person. In this way, the word can even refer to a "dead self" – a dead body (Leviticus 19:28; Numbers 6:6 Haggai 2:13). Usually, however, the nephesh is said to "depart" at death (Genesis 35:18). But this is a reference to life itself ceasing. Nephesh is not used for anything like the "spirit" of the dead, and this is important to note in any discussion about any supposed transcendental nature of "soul." Quite simply put, when the Hebrew word for "soul" is used, nothing more than the person as such – as human being – is meant.
> 
> 
> The "soul" is integral to life itself. Thus, there is a relationship between blood and the nephesh. Deuteronomy 12:23 states that "the blood is the life [nephesh]." The "soul," then, depends on blood for its physical existence. http://www.gci.org/spiritual/soulspirit


Я был в непонимании. Почему вся история с распятием, смертью и воскрешением Христа? Оказывается это мифология о том что якобы тело можно воскресить...




> To summarize, the Bible does not appear to be explicit about what exactly makes up human consciousness, self-awareness or mind – and how this might relate to something called "soul" or "spirit." Because of the Bible’s ambiguity or silence on the matter, the church has not issued any formal and dogmatic statements on the "soul" or "spirit in man." Our hope – and the emphasis of Scripture – is that in the resurrection we shall "put on" immortality, and through this "putting on" we shall have eternal life in God.


Все физические действия которые якобы Бог и Иисус сделал... Ад и Рай материальны (_некоторые думают что ад под землей, где то на дне вулкана, и т.д._). Это указывает на такой сказочный материализм который наука проверила и опровергла.

Единственое что... Если можно будет искуствено создавать человека с похожим мозгом, то может быть воскрешение будет возможным...

----------


## Aion

> Я не отрицаю это, но какие доказательства что есть психические (_а не сложные биохимические истинны_?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Биохимия, нейрология, и т.д. развивается. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Религия есть абсолютный опыт. Религиозный опыт абсолютен, он не может обсуждаться. 
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг*

----------


## Виджай

> Психический опыт в определённой мере не зависит от физических данных. Затрагивая религиозные (или символические) содержания, мы переходим в мир образов, которые указывают на нечто невыразимое.


Такое впечатление, что Эдвард Эдингер  не знаком с нейрофизиологией.

----------


## Aion

> Такое впечатление, что Эдвард Эдингер  не знаком с нейрофизиологией.


Просто религиозный опыт имеют не все, вот и верят во всесильность науки.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Просто религиозный опыт имеют не все.


Не все галлюцинируют, особено если не принимают химию и если с мозгов все ок.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как мы знаем что если даже Йог видит их то это не его воображение, и т.д?
> -----------
> 
> 
> Если каждому сознанию есть биохимическое описание, то может сознание не отдельно от биохимии? Намного легче обьяснить такие видения Нарак и т.д. через биохимию в мозгу у человека который усилено практикует в сенсорной депривации.


Вообще даже не задаваться вопрос. Если человек не знает о чем речь,  то и не обсуждать. Не надо пытаться трактовать то,  что вне фактического восприятия. Это просто цепляние за идеи. Нет места для дискуссии.

Что касается биохимии. Во первых,  как Вы заметили,  она сопровождает эмоциональные состояния,  а не является их причиной.
Во-вторых,  сознание это термин,  который содержит очень много трактовок. 

Я не вижу причин обсуждать индивидуальное сознание,  поскольку это крайне длительный процесс,  который неверно изучать моментально,  словно бы сознание каждого момента создавалось бы в этот самый момент. 

Игнорировать связанность поведения множества организмов и думать что изучаешь нечто рационально - я полагаю необоснованной и ошибочной позицией. По этой причине,  я утверждаю,  что никто из известных исследователей еще даже не прикоснулся к тому,  что есть феномен сознания. Изучая отдельные явления никто из публиковавших своих выводов так и не понял природы сознания,  восприятия и мышления. И изучая их работы невозможно в принципе понять феномены жизни и смерти. Их взгляды фрагментарны,  бессвязны и не охватывают действительных причин и зависимостей.

Попросту,  ни одного правильного взгляда,  при всем обилии идей. 
Нужно исследовать выходящее за границы одного индивида сознание. Как? Есть вся совокупность взаимодействия организма с окружающим миром и другими организмами. Есть динамика генома от поколения к поколению. Невозможно игнорируя коммуникацию всерьез хоть что-то заявлять о сознании. Это все равно,  что не зная букв пытаться читать и даже порочней: пытаться оценивать картины,  не имея глаз.

Я практически не доверяю выводам тех исследователей,  кто не видит подавляющей внешней составляющей условий  сознания,  концентрируясь на промилях внутренних зависимостей. Сами исследования вызывают интерес,  но совершенно бесполезны в обобщенном понимании предмета.

И когда мне кто-то говорит,  что ученые почти поняли сознание,  я всегда говорю,  что они все так же далеки,  как и 3000 лет назад,  что бы они себе не воображали и не фантазировали. Ни один не способен даже очертить предмет исследования,  не отбросив 99% наиболее существенных причин и условий. Оставшийся 1% можно понимать сколь угодно точно и подробно - это не поможет.

Можете проигнорировать мою точку зрения и ждать пока ученые так и будут топтаться на месте,  мечтая о скором прорыве. Я не настаиваю.

----------

Styeba (14.09.2013), Богдан Б (30.08.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Не все галлюцинируют, особено если не принимают химию и если с мозгов все ок.


Буддизм - религия, так что, Вы бы поосторожнее выражались.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> И когда мне кто-то говорит,  что ученые почти поняли сознание,  я всегда говорю,  что они все так же далеки,  как и 3000 лет назад,  что бы они себе не воображали и не фантазировали.


Наука знает все больше и больше о причинах сознания. В последнии ~150 лет было много открытий в нейорологии. В 20м столетии научный метод улучшался.

Не надо и намекать что ктото 3000 лет назад знал о сознание как наука знает сейчас. У них не было fMRI, Cat Scan, SPECT scan, и других приборов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Наука знает все больше и больше о причинах сознания. В последнии ~150 лет было много открытий в нейорологии. В 20м столетии научный метод улучшался.
> 
> Не надо и намекать что ктото 3000 лет назад знал о сознание как наука знает сейчас. У них не было fMRI, Cat Scan, SPECT scan, и других приборов.


Вы и правда не поняли?

Вы не научитесь читать,  как бы тщательно не изучили букву А. Есть еще много букв.

----------

Styeba (14.09.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## AlexТ

> Не надо пытаться трактовать то,  что вне фактического восприятия.


Кто говорит о том что вне восприятия?






> Что касается биохимии. Во первых,  как Вы заметили,  она сопровождает эмоциональные состояния,  а не является их причиной.


Где я такое сказал? Эмоциональное состояние состоит из биохимии, и возможно биохимический процесс и есть само состояние причина которого тоже материальна.






> Во-вторых,  сознание это термин,  который содержит очень много трактовок.


Возможно что сознание не отдельно от биохимических процессов в мозгу, нервной системы, и т.д.




> Я не вижу причин обсуждать индивидуальное сознание, ...Игнорировать связанность поведения множества организмов и думать что изучаешь нечто рационально - я полагаю необоснованной и ошибочной позицией....Изучая отдельные явления никто из публиковавших своих выводов так и не понял природы сознания,  восприятия и мышления.


Конечно другие люди/существа вносят внешние причины для конкретного индивидума. 





> Нужно исследовать выходящее за границы одного индивида сознание. Как?


Психология, изучение социума...





> Есть вся совокупность взаимодействия организма с окружающим миром и другими организмами.


Где я это оспаривал? Конечно другие организмы влияли на человека.






> Есть динамика генома от поколения к поколению.


Да. Эволюция... Выживание более приспособного  организма.







> Невозможно игнорируя коммуникацию всерьез хоть что-то заявлять о сознании.


Я что, утверждаю иначе?







> Я практически не доверяю выводам тех исследователей,  кто не видит подавляющей внешней составляющей условий  сознания,  концентрируясь на промилях внутренних зависимостей.


А я недоверяю просто откровениям Моисея, Иисуса, Магомета, Гуру Нанака, Иосифа Смитта и т.д.




> И когда мне кто-то говорит,  что ученые почти поняли сознание,


Они ближе чем древние люди которые могли полагаться только на откровения так как ни инструментов, ни развитого Научного Метода у них еще не было.

----------


## Won Soeng

Алекс,  вы верите в одно и не верите в другое. Это цепляние. Какая разница,  чему Вы верите? Вы не знаете то,  что отвергаете,  не можете проверить,  так зачем Вы вообще об этом рассуждаете? Боги мира чувств не воспринимаются Вами,  зачем Вам о них размышлять? Много свободного времени? Не отпускают сомнения?

Называйте восприятие ума видениями или галлюцинациями,  не имеет значения. Просто не бойтесь прекращения формаций речи и тела.
Когда обнаружите отстраненность от телесных ощущений и испытаете восторг прекращения всех этих отвлекающих факторов,  миры,  воспринимаемые умом будут Вам куда интереснее,  чем воспринимаемое эти бренным телом,  стареющим и умирающим.

Назовете это глюками или результатами химических процессов в организме - не важно. Эти идеи уже не смогут разрушить Ваше влечение к рупалоке. 

Все что нужно это наблюдение за возникновением и прекращением пяти препятствий. И тогда Вам уже не будет интересно размышление над всякими идеями ученых,  не способных понять,  что же является объектом их исследования.

На этом я выхожу из темы,  поскольку ничего более полезного предложить не могу.

----------

Styeba (14.09.2013), Монферран (29.10.2018)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Ну про ЛММ, это старый хреновый прием, обычно он касается теологии, однако тут вы затронули вопрос веры. Я спрошу у вас. С чего вы взяли, что Дарвин и вся мировая наука - это все твердые факты? Может это просто плод коллективного бессознательного, может вы спите и вам это все кажется? Или скажу более конкретно. Допустим сегодня в новостях скажут, что Обама переизбран на третий срок, вы спокойно выключите телевизор и уйдете в постель. А почему вы так сделаете? Почему вы поверите? Ведь если скажут, что найдено разбитое НЛО и его срочно увезли на засекреченную базу, вы сплюнете, и тут же выключите со словом "чепуха!" Почему? В чем разницуа между фактом и фактом, обоих из которых вы свидетелем не были? Как вы верите, что Обама стал президентством в третий раз? Вы лично подсчитывали голоса? Может это информационная утка? Не кажется ли вам тогда, что исследования любого ученого вы должны проверить лично, и составить его психологический портрет при личной встрече? Займитесь этим незамедлительно, только со всеми учеными по всему земному шару, все проверяйте, ищите подлянки, делайте свое благое дело. Ничему нельзя доверять! Любая статья, самого престижного журнала может содержать ошибки. Вы эже только на свой мозг полагаетесь? Так и со всеми "фактами" в которые вы верите, но лично не проверяли. И это нормально, скажу я, потому что вечно все проверять невозможно, особенно когда требуется немыслимая щепетильность, выработка методов и т д, жизнь превратиться в кошмар, хотя возможно у вас уже превратилась. Если вы не согласны, и не будете все это делать, то в противном случае вы должны признать объективно, что большая часть информации в вашей голове принята именно на веру, просто сообразно с тенденциями времени, и бесчисленными факторами влияющими на этот процесс - текучки информации.

Тень материальна? Вау, это уже что-то) А доказать?

----------

Styeba (14.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Мое сообщение касалось вот этой мессаги. И адресовано Алекс Ти.



> Допустим к вам пришел человек и говорит что "_надо делать жертвы и поклонятся макароному монстру живущему на Плутоне_". 
> Откуда он знает? Он может ответить что "_Ему так сказали инопланетяни через телепатическую коммуникацию_."
> 
> Как вы отнесетесь к такому заявлению? Это может быть было его откровение, и он может искрине верить в это откровение.

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> Кстати сказать, существует удивительное объективное доказательство того, что человек действительно находится в этот момент вне тела: иногда люди способны пересказать разговоры или сообщить точные подробности событий, которые происходили даже в соседних комнатах или еще дальше, пока они были мертвы. Среди прочих примеров такого рода д-р Кублер-Росс упоминает об одном замечательном случае, когда слепая видела и затем ясно описала все, происходившее в комнате, где она «умерла», хотя, когда она снова вернулась к жизни, она опять была слепа. Это потрясающее свидетельство того, что видит не глаз


А что тогда видит если не глаз ? И самое главное , как может видеть без глаз ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Аньезка

> А что тогда видит если не глаз ? И самое главное , как может видеть без глаз ?


А вы сны чем видите?

----------

Aion (21.12.2016), Алик (21.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2016), Дубинин (21.12.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> Американские ученые выдвинули теорию, что причиной ярких видений людей, переживших состояние клинической смерти, может быть всплеск электрической активности в головном мозге.
> 
> ... Но мы пока не знаем, в какой именно момент времени происходят эти видения. Возможно, это случилось перед тем, как пациенту ввели наркоз, либо в процессе операции, задолго до остановки сердца", - отметил Брэйтуэйт.


Момент времени, когда реанимируемый видит происходящее с ним со стороны или другие реальные события, до сих пор точно не установлен. Косвенных свидетельств, полученных не в условиях строго эксперимента по определению этого момента, много, похоже, что восприятие происходит в коме, когда сердце не работает. Есть, например, свидетельство пациентки нейрохирурга, навскидку не помню фамилию, которой делали уникальную операцию на мозге. Ее подключили к искусственному сердцу, мозг отключили от кровоснабжения, а тело сильно охладили, чтобы во время операции мозг не начал разлагаться. После операции она сообщила своему врачу, что видела вскрытой свою черепную коробку. В этом случае, конечно, и речи не может быть о какой-то активности мозга, по нему просто не текла кровь. После этого случая этот нейрохирург написал книгу по околосмертному опыту, включив в нее и свидетельство этой своей пациентки.

Постановка эксперимента по "сверке часов" проста: в реанимационных помещают некие объекты (меняющиеся со временем), которые видны только сверху и потом реаниматологи надеются, что их пациенты увидят эти объекты во время реанимации. Такие эксперименты входили в крупнейший международный проект AWARE , в котором участвовали клиники из нескольких стран мира (Англии, США и др.), но результата именно по этому эксперименту пока нет.

----------

Дубинин (21.12.2016)

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> А вы сны чем видите?


Ну так то сны . Я и фантазии вижу без глаз . :Kiss:

----------


## Дордже

Сегодня, во сне, я видел как выращиваю кусты марихуанны. А когда проснулся, подумал, что сон будет вещим :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну так то сны . Я и фантазии вижу без глаз .


А сны, которые сбывались в реальности, видели?

----------


## Йен

> Сегодня, во сне, я видел как выращиваю кусты марихуанны. А когда проснулся, подумал, что сон будет вещим


Во сне полиция уже пришла на дегустацию высококачественного продукта? )

----------

